# Link vs. Cloud Strife



## Shinmaru (Mar 28, 2006)

yes i'm asking who'd win between link and cloud now give me your opinion i say link because he has skill don't make me explain any further.


----------



## Nyat (Mar 28, 2006)

Cloud, he has more skill, not to mention he's faster, has better magic, and can summon deities. Oh, and he has way more HP.


----------



## Shinmaru (Mar 28, 2006)

*link*

so cloud couild run out of mp so that means no more magic maybe link would be screw when it come to the deities but he is the hyrulian hero he's probably fought worse and with the deites dead and cloud's magic gone then what will he do.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 28, 2006)

Cloud wins.

He has a bigger sword.

Size does matter.


----------



## Nyat (Mar 28, 2006)

By the time Cloud is out of MP Link would be dead a hundred times over. But magic wouldn't even be necessary, Cloud is faster than Link and stronger (except possibly when he has the Golden Gauntlets, but those don't make Link hit any harder, just lift heavy objects).


----------



## Psysalis (Mar 28, 2006)

im sorry tho but cloud would pwn the hell out of him


----------



## Shinmaru (Mar 29, 2006)

*nothing alone*



			
				Nyat said:
			
		

> By the time Cloud is out of MP Link would be dead a hundred times over. But magic wouldn't even be necessary, Cloud is faster than Link and stronger (except possibly when he has the Golden Gauntlets, but those don't make Link hit any harder, just lift heavy objects).


speed and strengh is nothing alone you must have wit and surely link has that after. on another subject if cloud is so strong why does he need teammates to help him fight


----------



## Psysalis (Mar 29, 2006)

infernoNaruto said:
			
		

> speed and strengh is nothing alone you must have wit and surely link has that after. on another subject if cloud is so strong why does he need teammates to help him fight




cuz cloud most likely fights stronger shit than link, and he dosent have teammates all the time


----------



## keyboad (Mar 29, 2006)

i would have to say link because he has so many wepons beside a sword like the bow and arrow and the magic fairy that automaticly brings him back to life and bombs and not only that but he can shoot out beams from his sword and he can obtain other powers from wearing various masks like the bunny mask can make him faster and the deku mask can make him shoot walnuts from his nose and thats the only two masks i know and one more thing i know the fairy by his side can tell clouds weaknesis


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 29, 2006)

Cloud; his skills are insanely powerful and his stamina/health are much above that of Link's. Sorry elfen-boy, but Cloud is a bit above your level.


----------



## Shinmaru (Apr 6, 2006)

*thank you keyboad*

at last someione realiozes the truth cause really if you ask me cloud and my boy link are even at points but link would still win


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2006)

Let's see...

Cloud can defeat giant enemies in one blow, even when they are covered in armor, giant monsters and dragons in one strike, etc.. etc...

Link on the other hand, can't harm a monster with a shield, unless he goes behind it.

Cloud would rip him apart.


----------



## ShadowLink (Apr 6, 2006)

*link*

link for one has years of expierence and it's in his blood and besides if link was at a disadvantage he'd think up a sure to succeed plan like firing three arrows at cloud each at a different angle as cloud blocks the first to he'd prepare for the last but not before link uses a pegases seed to increase his speed. at that point cloud would have block the arrows but failed to notice link new speed, he then try focusing on de railing link but link would know that being apart of his plan and all trust me link is that good


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 6, 2006)

ok dumbasses...watch Final Fantasy: ADvent Children, then come back here and try and talk smack about Link winning...the only version of Link that even stands a chance is OniLink...


----------



## Id (Apr 6, 2006)

With out a doubt, Cloud is to much for link. (over all I’m not impressed with links performance, and demonstration in the art of Sword Slashing)


----------



## Shogun (Apr 6, 2006)

I say Cloud, as much as i like link i reckon Cloud has too much in his locker.


----------



## Shinmaru (Apr 6, 2006)

*hmph*



			
				BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> ok dumbasses...watch Final Fantasy: ADvent Children, then come back here and try and talk smack about Link winning...the only version of Link that even stands a chance is OniLink...


you can't call someone dumb for voicing their opinion and think the first thing that you can do wrong in a fight is underestimate an opponent trust me any version of link would be an equal fight for cloud


----------



## Nyat (Apr 6, 2006)

The things Link has as bosses are the kind of trash that Cloud one-shots while wandering around the world map. Cloud has better sword skill, he's stronger, he's more agile, he's faster, he can shoot bigger beams out of his sword, (all of those are pretty freaking obvious if you watch Advent Children), he has better magic, he has materia, and he's *much* tougher.


----------



## Shinmaru (Apr 6, 2006)

*not even a hundred*

sorry i can't let anyone just say that what i need is to see cloud and link fight and besides all these opinion are bias.(not even a hundred members can prove to me that link would lose to cloud never)


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 6, 2006)

infernoNaruto said:
			
		

> sorry i can't let anyone just say that what i need is to see cloud and link fight and besides all these opinion are bias.(not even a hundred members can prove to me that link would lose to cloud never)



Then you're just being stubborn and refuse to accept that Cloud is just better. Have you even seen Advent Children? Also you should of made a poll.


----------



## Lee Rock (Apr 7, 2006)

infernoNaruto said:
			
		

> sorry i can't let anyone just say that what i need is to see cloud and link fight and besides all these opinion are bias.(not even a hundred members can prove to me that link would lose to cloud never)


My $0.02 reaction to this quote is that it seems odd for you to ask this question when it's obvious that your mind is already deadlocked into an answer. So I'll give my opinion on why Cloud beats Link...

1) *FAR* superior speed and reaction time. In the _Advent Children_ movie we see Cloud using his sword to *deflect bullets*. AFAIK, Link has never displayed such skills.

2) He's better in a swordfight. Cloud has bested Sephiroth, who was legendary when it comes to a swordfight. Has Link shown such dueling skills? (I'm legitimately asking, not sure).

3) Materia and ether. Cloud can summon an ARMY of monsters to fight Link while he sits back with a drink. Many of these monsters can lay waste to entire armies. Hell, Knights of the Round (a summon) is one of the strongest attacks in *ALL* of Final Fantasy(a series of roughly comparable size to Zelda). And he'll carry several items like ethers to restore any spent Magic Points.

I could go on, but I'll leave it there for how. My advice to you, infernoNaruto, is to back up your arguments with specifics. If you think Link would win, explain WHY to us. Because Final Fantasy 7 fanboys are the most devotd and fanatical on the internet. You've got to come with more than "because he has skill don't make me explain any further."


----------



## Etude (Apr 7, 2006)

I'd have to say Cloud would dominate Link...sorry infernonaruto.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 7, 2006)

This might have been a fight if Advent Children had never been shown. 
Unfortunately for Link, it was, and is considered canon.  With the skills he showed in Advent Children I'd give the fight to Cloud.

Just look for some screenshots


----------



## Ippy (Apr 8, 2006)

Lee Rock said:
			
		

> My $0.02 reaction to this quote is that it seems odd for you to ask this question when it's obvious that your mind is already deadlocked into an answer. So I'll give my opinion on why Cloud beats Link...
> 
> 1) *FAR* superior speed and reaction time. In the _Advent Children_ movie we see Cloud using his sword to *deflect bullets*. AFAIK, Link has never displayed such skills.
> 
> ...


Agreed, Cloud's speed in AC was inhuman.  S***, everyone's was.  It wasn't just him deflecting bullets, but it was how close he was to Yazoo when the girly man was shooting.  Yazoo was like twenty feet away shooting when they were on the falling tree.  

In that movie, he showed skills that were unheard of, like jumping from building to building and cutting through building debris that was like 3X larger than him like it was nothing.  He killed a version of Bahamut that no one else could even scratch!  Would Link even be able to do anything against Cloud's new Omnislash.  It was like the Laws of Physics didn't apply.  Whenever I thought about what FF7 fights would look like in real time, I had _never_ imagined what was shown in that movie.  

Plus, I also noticed that infernoNaruto seemed to already have an opinion and created this thread to reinforce it.....


----------



## Drakor (Apr 9, 2006)

I agree with the above poster Advent children...real time final fantasy fighting...I watch it over again just to believe it even though the ending confused me a bit


----------



## hayate-kun (Apr 9, 2006)

you gotta specify more about the battle...does cloud have materia?...if he does it's over instantly...


----------



## keyboad (Apr 9, 2006)

how does cloud wins because he looks cool or is this a popularity contest if you forgot or never played zelda game link has the master sword which can shoot this laser type thing and he carrys bombs let me rephairs that BOMBS
and he can carry masks which changes his form like the deku mask can change him into a deku which he can shoot walnuts from his nose and not only that he has a bow and arrow and can up grade it into fire arrows or ice or atleast something and link has a sheild and cloud doesent that means link can sheild clouds hits and he also has a boomarang which can hit him and stuff any ways link has the try force which controls everthing so he can control cloud and yeah........


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 9, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...bombs?????

Bahamut>>>>>>>>100,000 bombs....


----------



## Etude (Apr 9, 2006)

Damn, keyboad's post has shown me the light...how could I forget Link can shoot walnuts? Well it's pretty obvious now Link wins this easy. Walnuts > *

...


----------



## keyboad (Apr 9, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...bombs?????
> 
> Bahamut>>>>>>>>100,000 bombs....


you act as if cloud can survive a direct hit from a bomb unless he isnt human you know you have ignored all the other stuff i wighten down

is it that cloud looks cooler then link or is this post a popularity contest further more link in soul caliber 2 has more then 100 moves and link in super smash bros. can jump really high and has triple jumps and can even take over 230 dammage before he flys off the stage compared to cloud id have to say link because he is strong not because he looks cool and no i havent seen advent children and yes cloud looks cooler then link but in a fair fight link wins


----------



## hayate-kun (Apr 9, 2006)

keyboad said:
			
		

> you act as if cloud can survive a direct hit from a bomb unless he isnt human you know you have ignored all the other stuff i wighten down
> 
> is it that cloud looks cooler then link or is this post a popularity contest further more link in soul caliber 2 has more then 100 moves and link in super smash bros. can jump really high and has triple jumps and can even take over 230 dammage before he flys off the stage compared to cloud id have to say link because he is strong not because he looks cool and no i havent seen advent children and yes cloud looks cooler then link but in a fair fight link wins



look...the guy who made the battle still didn't specify i think...so if there is materia involved, Link and his triple jump does not stand a chance...and it isnt a popularity contest, because i actually like Link better...it's just fact that one summon of Knights of the Round will destroy Link easily...


----------



## Ippy (Apr 9, 2006)

hayate-kun said:
			
		

> you gotta specify more about the battle...does cloud have materia?...if he does it's over instantly...


I seriously did not see cloud use any materia that any FF7 player would recognize.  If it is true that he didn't even need to use materia in that movie, then if he did use some in this fight, Link would get sodomized prison style.  Even without materia, I don't see Link competing against the skill he showed in AC. *EDIT*  I remember Yuffie offering to give Cloud materia when he was fighting Kadaj, but didn't get a chance to give it to him.  She even said that all of it was hers.



			
				keyboad said:
			
		

> how does cloud wins because he looks cool or is this a popularity contest if you forgot or never played zelda game link has the master sword which can shoot this laser type thing and he carrys bombs let me rephairs that BOMBS
> and he can carry masks which changes his form like the deku mask can change him into a deku which he can shoot walnuts from his nose and not only that he has a bow and arrow and can up grade it into fire arrows or ice or atleast something and link has a sheild and cloud doesent that means link can sheild clouds hits and he also has a boomarang which can hit him and stuff any ways link has the try force which controls everthing so he can control cloud and yeah........


I stopped reading after the part about walnuts coming out of Link's nose.  Try using some punctuation marks and check your spelling before you try to make anyone take you seriously.....


----------



## keyboad (Apr 9, 2006)

hayate-kun said:
			
		

> look...the guy who made the battle still didn't specify i think...so if there is materia involved, Link and his triple jump does not stand a chance...and it isnt a popularity contest, because i actually like Link better...it's just fact that one summon of Knights of the Round will destroy Link easily...


can you explain the "knights of the round" it sounds like cloud can sommon some one or something just a thought my cosin said that the gods are on links side so cant the gods help him fight or something?


----------



## hayate-kun (Apr 9, 2006)

I. P. Standing said:
			
		

> I seriously did not see cloud use any materia that any FF7 player would recognize.  If it is true that he didn't even need to use materia in that movie, then if he did use some in this fight, Link would get sodomized prison style.  Even without materia, I don't see Link competing against the skill he showed in AC. *EDIT*  I remember Yuffie offering to give Cloud materia when he was fighting Kadaj, but didn't get a chance to give it to him.  She even said that all of it was hers.



I just wanted to know if you wanted to overkill Link with the materia 

Without them, Cloud will still take care of Link easily i would think...Link's swordplay is no match for Cloud's and even if Link went for his bow or other long range weapons, Cloud's speed should suffice...

@keyboad- It is the strongest summon in FF7, it summons the knights of the round table to attack the enemy...trust me, Link will not survive the onslaught...and i don't really remember any gods helping him out during his journey...maybe fairies but...


----------



## Nyat (Apr 9, 2006)

I don't remember the gods ever giving Link a hand, Cloud however can summon them if he has the right materia. And I don't think Cloud is afraid of Link's little bombs, he is routinely hit with missiles after all.

Keyboad, I'm not entirely sure if your serious or not as sarcasm doesn't transmit through type as well as it does with speach (although there was the walnut from nose thing...). If you are serious then I ask if you have ever even played FF7, if you aren't then good job


----------



## Etude (Apr 9, 2006)

Cloud's  innate abilities according to FF7 Game (Without Materia, Just limit breaks)

Shoots beams by swinging his sword (like Link)
He can shoot Meteors
He create giant Tornadoes
Has a 13+ hit combo attack (Omnislash)

With Materia

Can summon 3 Different Types of Dragons (Bahamuts), Knights of the Round, Ice, Fire, Thunder, Earth, Water, and Holy Creatures.  Can revive several times with Final Attack => Phoenix/Revive.

From Kingdom Hearts (not sure if your gonna include this)

Flight

From Advent Children

Quick enough to deflect bullets with his sword
That multi sword attack...

Link

Arrows/Sling shot
Revives using Bottled Fairies
Bombs
Grappling Hook
Ocarina
Fire/Teleport/Invulnerability magic
A shield that reflects magic
Master Sword
Above Average Sword Skills
Various Masks that give him strength/walnuts/speed etc...
OmniLink
Power of the Tri-Force (not sure what exactly it does...other than give the user "Great Power")

Only Omnilink has a chance in straight sword fighting and I really doubt he's fast enough for Cloud. With Materia Cloud would destroy Link with or without Omni.

*Edit:*

Ok looked up (No not just Wikipedia) what the TriForce does and apparently it gives the bearer anything he/she wishes.  So I'm changing my vote to Link.

Here's the Link (lol): 

Link w/ Triforce > Cloud
Link w/o Triforce < Cloud


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 10, 2006)

I assume this versus thread isn't including Link with the complete Triforce, in which case Cloud wins by a mile.

And if his resilience is still in question, Cloud not only survived being impaled by a 6 foot long nodachi at the age of 16, but he even lifted Sephiroth off the ground by lifting up his Masamune, and threw him into the Lifestream.

Hell, if we go by gameplay (as Link doesn't really have a lot of cutscenes for strength comparison), Cloud can survive slashes, bullets and explosions with ease. Bombs would do nothing to him.

He's made of sterner stuff, that's for sure.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Apr 10, 2006)

Omnislash>>>>Link.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 10, 2006)

LEt me summon this up 

Cloud fighting Sephiroth in Advent children
Sephiroth catches his sword, They start doing matrix jumps(jumping from 1 building to another thats about 2 buildings farther away) Sephiroth causes the buildings to break apart in 1 slash after knocking Cloud down, Cloud saves himself from a skyscrapper fall by BALANCING on his sword like a surfboard. He makes his sword into 2 and does a backflip while the rubble falls upon him slowly, he slashes what would be a quarter floor across about 12 times in 7 seconds, and blocks Sephiroths attack. He later on takes a stab in his shoulder and uses that same arm to do omnislash on Sephiroth, if that isnt enough he even took a bullet in the back didn't fall...but turned around with insane speed and attacked the 2 aggressors who were combining their attacks together causing a face to face explosion and they died Cloud lived and never screamed or yelled in pain but he did gasp a bit.

Link fighting Ganondorf
Can't do shit to him and have to wait for him to shoot his magical attacks and reflect it by swiping back with his sword. Yells when hes injured, is revived by a fairy 

Cloud fighting Bahamut
He basically kills the dragon in 2 devastating hits.

Link fighting Volgaria(w/e the dragons name)
Had to hit the dragon on the head with a hammer(which is stronger then a sword) about 9 times

So...we have someone who fights in a matrix high speed style, highly durable, resilient, has great magical skills, and if he didnt lose his geostigma he could of been taken over by Sephiroth again or combined Jenovas cells into him and turned into Jenova itself who is similar to a alien-like god vs someone who is like us just more agile, durable, has magical skills, and fears nothing


----------



## Wander (Apr 10, 2006)

Cloud wins. Knights of the Round owns Link's Din's Fire.


----------



## keyboad (Apr 11, 2006)

Nyat said:
			
		

> Keyboad, I'm not entirely sure if your serious or not as sarcasm doesn't transmit through type as well as it does with speach (although there was the walnut from nose thing...). If you are serious then I ask if you have ever even played FF7, if you aren't then good job


i never but i played kindom hearts chain of memories for the game boy advence all ive seen him do is swing his sword around so i assumed thats what was his power a huge sword


----------



## Shinmaru (May 2, 2006)

*finally back*

let me make some notes that i should have put in the starter post:
*1*:he is not fighting the cloud from the movie
*2*:i know i should've started a poll but i thought about it to late
*3*:the statement made about me starting this thread is somewhat true i did already have an oponion but i wanted to hear y'all's.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 2, 2006)

the game version would pwn him also...Kinghts of the Round is all he needs...


----------



## Delta Shell (May 2, 2006)

The game version is probably stronger than the movie version because of all his ridiculous materia.


----------



## Robotkiller (May 2, 2006)

This depends.....does link have his magic bottle?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 2, 2006)

I think regardless of whether is FF7 Cloud, KH 1 or 2 Cloud, or the movie Cloud; Link is going to lose. Most of his weapons are designed to fight evil on, since Cloud is not evil he would be finished.


----------



## sidofthefire (May 11, 2006)

Cloud would Shloder Link


----------



## Sasori (May 11, 2006)

Isnt Link lik 5 foot tall LOL...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 11, 2006)

I don't know how anyone could logically argue for the side of Link, I mean I don't think there is anything Link could do to keep from getting beat up. 

And from my memory their both pretty short, huh?


----------



## ShadowUchiha (May 11, 2006)

*linki vs. cloud strife*

cloud would kick link's ass


----------



## indigonitelite (May 15, 2006)

Link, for the following reasons:

Comparing Cloud and Link in their game forms, one has to consider how much time is required for an attack.  Cloud would have to wait for his ATB to fill all the way, pick a spell or action, and then choose a target.  Assuming Link's moving around, the gigantic, gloved hand would be hard pressed to target him, giving Link time to attack Cloud.  By keeping in constant motion, Link can avoid Cloud's attacks.  Seeing as Cloud's battle strategies do not involve anything but linear, basic movement, Link can dodge said blows from Cloud.  

Now let's assume a second tactic from Cloud, summons or all hitting spells.  In this case, the gigantic gloved hand that is his achilles' heel is moot, thus rendering my previous argument the same.  However, in this case, said spells consume massive amounts of MP, so the maximum amount of times Cloud could perform those spells would be only a few.  Now, in Links case, he has an invincibility spell whose name escapes me at moment that consumes his own MP at a constant rate, but can be turned on and off.  This gives Link a distinct advantage when dealing with summons, thus rendering them useless for a given period of time.

Limit Breaks fall under the same category as the gigantic hand theory, thus they are rendered useless as well.  

Now on Link's side, he has a wide array of long range and short range tactics he can use.  Plus, his targeting system is much more useful, making his strikes hit with precision.  Because Cloud can only bob up and down when not attacking, he cannot strike or avoid said fairy, thus giving Link the advantage in long range combat.  

In conclusion, Link would emerge victorious after an arduous bout due to movement and superior targeting system.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 15, 2006)

But no one is using the ATB gauges because that's just asanine, there's no way Link would win this fight, even without a vast ararry of ranged attacks, Cloud has the power to ressurect himself, and while Link does to, according to the game you have to have the jar out for it to work.


----------



## indigonitelite (May 15, 2006)

I hardly see how my using the ATB gauge as a weakness is asanine.  If we're comparing video game incarnations, then the ATB argument still applies; that's a fundamental part of his character in combat.  In essence, since it was stated we're comparing two video game characters from different genres of games, lets include the limits and strengths they have in each of their respective areas.

Cloud:  Clouds attacks and spells are massively powerful.  Plus, he can string several attacks together in a single instance via certain limit breaks.  That being said, Cloud is limited by the time it takes to signal an attack and an inability to hit a free moving target.  

Link:  The only point that needs to be made here is that Link has a sword, shield, and the ability of free movement across a three dimensional plane, something Cloud does not in battle form.  Hell, the point of the shield doesn't even need to come into play necessarily if Link just keeps moving around.

Admittedly, Cloud is insanely strong but if he can't hit a free moving target then all his attacks are rendered useless.  The ability to ressurect in Final Fantasy is not completely indefinite, and while possible and by all means probable, would only serve to extend the length of the battle, in which Link would eventually emerge victorious.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 15, 2006)

In a case like this it would be best to take them from their most similar incarnations, in this case it would be Kingdom Hearts Cloud, and Link from Ocarina of time. 

I mean I could just as easily say, "We're using Link from Zelda 2, in which case, he is stuck in a 2-d plane".


----------



## indigonitelite (May 15, 2006)

Touche, but at the same time Cloud has no two-dimensional plane of comparison.  Cloud has only existed in a three-dimensional field of play, thus, the only way to truly compare them is on the plane on which they both exist.  If we were using two-dimensional Link I shudder to think of the ramifications of a two-dimensional being existing within a three-dimensional plane.  Oh the insanity it would cause!

But alright, let's take my point of the ATB system and all other points I made out of this argument, I still say Link would win.  Why?  Let's say hypothetically that Cloud broke the rules of the turn based RPG and can now free-fight.  Lets instead look at the way in which these characters take and receive damage.  

Link's damage receival system is based on a heart gauge consisting of roughly 20 to 24 hearts (not sure, it may be more or less).  Normal enemies take down 1 to 2 hearts, large enemies can take as much as 5 or 6 usually.  Because Cloud is so enourmously strong (I'm assuming both characters are at their respective physical peaks) I'd say he could take at least half the entire life bar, assuming Link has the life upgrade that allows him to take half damage.  Despite this fact, I still say Link wins because of the closest example of this fight in the RPG world and especially in the Final Fantasy world.

If you recall, in the Northern Crater, Cloud encounters an enemy; specifically a little green man wrapped in a cloak carrying a knife.  This is Tonberry, one of the most feared enemies in Final Fantasies in general.  Basically, if Tonberry hits you with his knife, you're dead or near death.  Now, in Link's case, we have a larger, 'little green man', with a larger knife who can move faster than a stutterstep every other turn.  

HOWEVER, let's even throw that point out completely, I still say Link wins.  Why you ask?  Let's look instead at the bosses they fight.  Bosses in Final Fantasy 7, like any RPG, can have a certain strategy for beating them.  However, that strategy is optional as excessive leveling up is usually more than enough.  In reality, you never really have to think beyond hit, hit, heal in order to win.  Now look at bosses in Zelda.  Each are neigh invincible save for a specific strategy which must be determined in order to defeat them.  Not only that, Link really does not get progressively stronger, save for perhaps occassional items which help him out along the way (most of which are necessary for progress, but I digress).  Thus, Link is fighting progressively stronger and stronger enemies at roughly the same strength.  From this information, I'm willing to bet that Link has more battle sense and a greater feel of tactics than Cloud does.  Now, once again, let's assume they're both in free fighting form, I would bet that Link would be able to outsmart, outwit, and outmaneurver Cloud simply based upon the respective bosses that they fought.  This, coupled with Link's ability to dodge (normally as my previous point is thrown out) favors Link in a fight.

Given, all information in these kinds of threads is circumstancial, but most circumstances still favor Link for victory.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 15, 2006)

My fanboyism says Link, but the reality says Link is obliterated by Cloud. And with ease.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 15, 2006)

You can't say that we need to level the playing field for a two dimensional Link, but when it comes to Cloud's ATB you want to impose it only on him? Regardless of your fanboyism there is no way Link could win this fight. Put quite simply Link is not well trained and he is not destined to win it.

He is destined to defeat Gannon, buy the restrictions of the Master Sword he can't even attack Cloud, why? Because its the Sword of Evil's Bane, Cloud not being evil will be imune to it for the most part. And even if he's not, we've seen how fast Sephiroth is in KH, if Cloud is at least that fast, Link's guard would be totaled. 

And no one specified on Link, what if its Link from Wind Waker? That little kid has no chance against a Mako infused super soldier. 

And your point about the Tonberries, they take off damage based on how many enemies you have killed, so of course they put you near death, if you have Aerith in the battle they hardly hurt her. 

I'm a mod over at a Zelda board and a very big Zelda fan, even then your not going to convince me Link won't get torn a new one.


----------



## Nyat (May 15, 2006)

indigonitelite said:
			
		

> Comparing Cloud and Link in their game forms, one has to consider how much time is required for an attack.  Cloud would have to wait for his ATB to fill all the way, pick a spell or action, and then choose a target.  Assuming Link's moving around, the gigantic, gloved hand would be hard pressed to target him, giving Link time to attack Cloud.  By keeping in constant motion, Link can avoid Cloud's attacks.  Seeing as Cloud's battle strategies do not involve anything but linear, basic movement, Link can dodge said blows from Cloud.


Wrong, the hand immediatly moves to the enemy, its not like you have to move it over them or something, it just is. So Cloud can target Link with no problems. Furthermore, Cloud can use counter materia, so whenever Link hits him for some paltry amount of damage theres a good chance that Cloud swings back and creams the little bugger.

For the record, Cloud is 5'7", so ya, he's not really tall.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (May 16, 2006)

Cloud defeats Sephiroth in AC. Slicing through entire buildings and doing impossible leaps as he went.

Cloud can take Link out even without using any magical abilitiles.


----------



## sidofthefire (May 16, 2006)

all cloud would need to do is swing his blade once and link would be out


----------



## Sasori (May 16, 2006)

Link would get stabbed in the face 29 times with wun swift headbutt from Cloud's un-mess-up-able hair.


----------



## DeepThought (May 16, 2006)

Cloud's blood is spilt by Link's pointy ears.  What's the big deal?


----------



## Azure-kun (May 16, 2006)

cloud: link has wepons cloud can only dream of. Master sword + flame clothing= cloud's bloody face all acorss the floor. sadly kingdom hearts cloud would crush him since the theory of darkness would somehow over-power cloud's abblites.


----------



## mortsleam (May 16, 2006)

OMega Blade. Cloud wins. Hes just better but link does pwn.


----------



## sidofthefire (May 16, 2006)

yeah with the omega blade he would cut link in to little peaces


----------



## Roy (May 16, 2006)

link would win with epona and his sword he pwns all


----------



## Pride (May 17, 2006)

Cloud overpowers Link easily.


----------



## Shinmaru (May 17, 2006)

*the truth*



			
				gaara_92 said:
			
		

> link would win with epona and his sword he pwns all


this one speaks the truth ha  ha.


----------



## DeepThought (May 17, 2006)

Again, Link has bottles of auto-rostore fairies.   It's a 1 on 1 battle! Who is going to throw a pheonix down to Cloud when he's down?  Nobody, that's who.


----------



## Nihonjin (May 17, 2006)

Well...based on Advent Children...link should be happy if he's an ant compared to cloud -_-'


----------



## Sasori (May 17, 2006)

gaara_92 said:
			
		

> link would win with epona and his sword he pwns all





but seriouslii...chocobo newun?


----------



## Shadowfox (May 17, 2006)

Etude said:
			
		

> Damn, keyboad's post has shown me the light...how could I forget Link can shoot walnuts? Well it's pretty obvious now Link wins this easy. Walnuts > *
> 
> ...




  Can I quote you on this?? Walnuts FTW! XD


----------



## mortsleam (May 17, 2006)

If cloud hits the dudes sword it will be ripped into pieces imagine what iit do to skin HUH


----------



## sidofthefire (May 17, 2006)

no kidding. if cloud can cut through that gunblade than he could easly cut through links little sword.


----------



## Shinmaru (May 22, 2006)

*so still blinded....*

so you cloud supporters are still at his back i have to give you all your props,but......don't yuo know link aways finds away to defeat his opponent and since win does the *master* sword break not consider ring mish cap cause the blade was reffered to as somethingelse, and as one of the link supporters stated before link has a armor that can protect him after all cloud would get tired after so many hits then link would finish him any one care to argue?


----------



## Nyat (May 22, 2006)

I agree that the Master sword wont break, however, Link still will. He can use Nayru's Love (I think thats the invincible one) only so many times before he's out of mana and then its game over. Link is *nowhere* near as fast as Cloud nor is he as strong. Furthermore Cloud's magic is many steps above anything Link has.



> but......don't yuo know link aways finds away to defeat his opponent


 I hate that argument, its total crap really. The same thing can be said about almost every protagonist of every video game ever made. Of course Link always won in his game, if the first boss is unbeatable thats a pretty shitty game. But you know what? I beat FF7 so I guess Cloud can overcome any opponent as well :\


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 22, 2006)

...
Lol.
I thought Cloud would be given serious restriction in this battle.
Without any restrctions, Cloud owns the entire Link verse at once.


----------



## Shinmaru (May 24, 2006)

Nyat said:
			
		

> I hate that argument.


i understand i was just to busy to think up a better on anyways o still say link would win he does have better weapon and some of said weapons could turn cloud's attacks against him now shoot me if it sounds stupid but link could use the hook shot he aquired in oracle of age to switch places with cloud causing cloud to get hit by his own spells stupid i know but i'm not planning to give up. your move cloud supporters.-_-... =P


----------



## Azure-kun (May 24, 2006)

Link_Uzumaki said:
			
		

> so you cloud supporters are still at his back i have to give you all your props,but......don't yuo know link aways finds away to defeat his opponent and since win does the *master* sword break not consider ring mish cap cause the blade was reffered to as somethingelse, and as one of the link supporters stated before link has a armor that can protect him after all cloud would get tired after so many hits then link would finish him any one care to argue?


 
  play legend of zelda orcorina of time then play FF7...make a comparsine between both game & there timeles then come back to me N00b.


----------



## mortsleam (May 24, 2006)

Cloud will chop his body into halfs and then omega pwn blade him!


----------



## shizuru (May 24, 2006)

cloud would win hands down


----------



## BattousaiMS (May 24, 2006)

Erm... master blade is about as equal to Cloud's Ultima Weapon or now 1st Tsurugi (since it is said to be a even better weapon then UW). As for Link auto-revival... if you played FF7, you would know Cloud only has to have Final Attack linked with Pheonix and he will revive each time. If Cloud uses anything above Fire/Eath/Ice/Lightning 3, like Comet/Ultima/Contain/Bahamut Zero/Neo Bahamut/Odin/KoR and so on then Link dies instantly. Because all of them are none elemental attacks and shit powerful. Ultima at lvl 99 is about 9999 dmg with Cloud and he can use it 4 times a row if he tags it Quadratic Magic. Add his Limit Breaks and you are screwed for life. 

Simply put it, after ff7 there isn't many game characters heros that can rival him in power except other Final Fnatasy heros and even that is low (I think the best ones who can possibly match him an eye for an eye are Cecil, Terra/Celes, Auron). After AC it is clear that he is above all when it comes to strongest RPG character hero.  

It's no wonder they didn't make a continuation of FFVII. If they did, they would have to start with the kids (Marlene and co.) because Cloud alone would woop the ass of 90% of the any beast they can put in the game.


----------



## Nyat (May 24, 2006)

BattousaiMS said:
			
		

> It's no wonder they didn't make a continuation of FFVII. If they did, they would have to start with the kids (Marlene and co.) because Cloud alone would woop the ass of 90% of the any beast they can put in the game.


Actually there is a continuation, Dirge of Cerberus. Its not in the US yet though. Though I guess your right about Cloud being to powerful, because you play as Vincent


----------



## Hylian (May 24, 2006)

link could turn into a wolf and run away

link wins


----------



## Kisame. (May 25, 2006)

Link with Triforce would win.


----------



## BattousaiMS (May 25, 2006)

Nyat said:
			
		

> Actually there is a continuation, Dirge of Cerberus. Its not in the US yet though. Though I guess your right about Cloud being to powerful, because you play as Vincent



I am talking about the original continuation. At first they were thinking of making FFVII-2 as a sequal to FFVII. Then they realized that it would be asking to much because they would have to remove players like Cloud, CId, Barret, because they can't down grade them. So they made FFVII AC movie instead. Dirige is not really a continuation it's a side story and even on that one Cloud woops one of the top baddies by himself (althought you don't play him).


----------



## Shinmaru (May 25, 2006)

*NOOB!!!*



			
				Wonderz said:
			
		

> play legend of zelda orcorina of time then play FF7...make a comparsine between both game & there timeles then come back to me N00b.


don't call me a noob win we joined i the same month.


----------



## GoldenJoe (May 26, 2006)

no contest, no sweat, no way link would win!


----------



## Onbu (May 26, 2006)

Final Fantasy is a crock.  None of them are final!
There's always another one coming out next year!
Plus, they made sequels to VII and X!
Cloud is a bastion of false advertising.
Link delivers what he promises:
-the past was visited and the wind was woken! Soon the Princess will be.. twilightened! RANT RANT RANT!
~Onbu


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 26, 2006)

keyboad said:
			
		

> i would have to say link because he has so many wepons beside a sword like the bow and arrow and the magic fairy that automaticly brings him back to life and bombs and not only that but he can shoot out beams from his sword and he can obtain other powers from wearing various masks like the bunny mask can make him faster and the deku mask can make him shoot walnuts from his nose and thats the only two masks i know and one more thing i know the fairy by his side can tell clouds weaknesis



Cloud fights Zombies, Wolves, Houses the turn into robots for some reason, vampires, Warewolves, werepires, The man, Al Gore, oh, and a guy who throws asteroids at the planet for fun. Link is a little out of his league here. Link beat a half pig guy. Dude, that's gay.


----------



## Atmosphere (May 29, 2006)

*Link vs Cloud*

Who will win.


----------



## NineG (May 30, 2006)

Link * gues you did not see that one comming , now did you ? *


----------



## Sasori (May 30, 2006)

Click this _magical_ link and all shall be revealed :amazed 

Link vs Cloud


----------



## trebors (May 30, 2006)

cloud is better so cloud win.


----------



## Pinkaugust (May 31, 2006)

Link_Uzumaki said:
			
		

> *1*:he is not fighting the cloud from the movie





			
				Link_Uzumaki said:
			
		

> so cloud couild run out of mp so that means no more magic maybe link would be screw when it come to the deities but he is the hyrulian hero he's probably fought worse and with the deites dead and cloud's magic gone then what will he do.


Link also uses magic, and his mp-meter is by far shorter than Clouds. 20 full hearts with Magic Protection (=about 160 hp if each heartpiece is counted as 1 hp and magic protection doubles that) and about 20 (counted from the games, too) mp vs. 9999 hp and 9999 mp, I think Cloud wins on this front...

Link has an attack power of 4 with his best weapon (takes 4 strikes with the first weapon to match damage of best weapon, I have proven it in every game yet) vs Cloud has an attack power of 9999 at highest level and maximized stats, which I presume is the kind of battle we're after, both at their peak.



			
				Link_Uzumaki said:
			
		

> don't call me a noob win we joined i the same month.


He has every right to call you a n00b because that is what you are. You wanted people to discuss who would win, and the people chose Cloud, and still you do not realize that it is all about opinion.. In my post, here, I bring you facts, that not even a n00b like you can avoid...


----------



## Shinmaru (May 31, 2006)

Pinkaugust said:
			
		

> Link also uses magic, and his mp-meter is by far shorter than Clouds. 20 full hearts with Magic Protection (=about 160 hp if each heartpiece is counted as 1 hp and magic protection doubles that) and about 20 (counted from the games, too) mp vs. 9999 hp and 9999 mp, I think Cloud wins on this front...
> 
> Link has an attack power of 4 with his best weapon (takes 4 strikes with the first weapon to match damage of best weapon, I have proven it in every game yet) vs Cloud has an attack power of 9999 at highest level and maximized stats, which I presume is the kind of battle we're after, both at their peak.
> 
> ...


how ludacrious not only did you give me a neg rep but your angry how amusing please do enjoy the fact that i'm not making good arguments but i do when it's important and when i'm bored. i'd neg rep you back to but i fear your power at least for now, i glad you gave me one and that your upset after all i haven't had a good laugh for some while.btw why would i try to avoid the fakes that you made,please don't put me at the level of my sister and grandmother i'll have you know i'm an openminded person.


----------



## Keollyn (May 31, 2006)

Cloud < Water. Link has a ocarina song that cause rain to fall. Link wins.


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 3, 2006)

okay, let me lay something down for you. 
1. link has the golden gauntlets, he is stronger than cloud, and can easily break his sword in half.
2. if cloud uses his summons, then link can use his. he plays the ode to order and the four giants come to play.
3.link can strap on the giants mask, and cloud is a pancake
4.link can use the feirce deitys mask, and cloud is done in a matter of seconds
5. link has the triforce plus destiny on his side. as the hero of time he just plane cant lose


----------



## RealaMoreno (Jun 3, 2006)

This thread has been done before and I pwned it.


----------



## Zouri (Jun 4, 2006)

advancedgamer14 said:
			
		

> okay, let me lay something down for you.
> 1. link has the golden gauntlets, he is stronger than cloud, and can easily break his sword in half.
> 2. if cloud uses his summons, then link can use his. he plays the ode to order and the four giants come to play.
> 3.link can strap on the giants mask, and cloud is a pancake
> ...



Hmmm...

1) Golden Gauntlets = Lift boulder. Cloud without magic = Cut skyscraper falling down towards him.

2) 4 Giants vs. 13 Knights. Yea, the numbers aren't in Link's favor. Plus, Cloud could summon them again and again, along with any other summon he might be carrying.

3) Hmmm... Cloud without magic can cut a skyscraper falling down at him. I don't think that it will be too much trouble for him to fight a bigger Link. Now with magic...  

4) Hmmm... power of darkness makes Cloud fly. And if you don't want to use KH, then Cloud can easily withstand a whatever Fierce dishes out. Cloud was impailed and lifted off the ground only to fight his way to the ground, lift his assailant and throw him into the Lifestream. Not to mention Omnislash can beat Fierce, as there's no way he'd see it coming.

5) So Link has access to Zelda and Ganondorf? I don't think so. And prophecies can be wrong.

Cloud wins.


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 4, 2006)

Zouri said:
			
		

> Hmmm...
> 
> 1) Golden Gauntlets = Lift boulder. Cloud without magic = Cut skyscraper falling down towards him.
> 
> ...



one, omg, he can cut things with his oversized butter knife, link can't compete(sarcasm) though the golden gaunt;ets are used only to lift boulders, they aren't just for that, they give link super strength, cloud cant compete

two; bringing in the thirteen knights does two things. one, gives the giants more things to crush, they stoped the falling moon, they can take on the knights, two, waste clouds magic

three, a scraper falling just falls, link has a brain, he sweeps his leg around, and cloud is more like fog. not to metnion dins fire demolitions everything in a three mile radius as a giant.

4. the feirce deity launches magic from his sword, blast that never miss, and could tear clouds sword in half. and omnislash can be dodged, the problem is we never see it used against a mobile oponent. 

5. the triforce has the power of the godeeses in it, it symbolizes links destiny, and his destiny is to kick ass. 

6. cloud with magic, doesn't do much. whenever we see him use magic, he goes through his fancy arm motions. this gives a link a perfect operuntiy to shoot him with an arrow, 

7. cloud only uses his big sword to compensate for something

8. link blinds cloud w/ a deku nut

9. omni slash cant compete with the attack link uses in the new smash bros. trailer. he traps cloud in a triforce shaped thing, then turns him into mincemeat.

link wins


----------



## Zouri (Jun 6, 2006)

advancedgamer14 said:
			
		

> one, omg, he can cut things with his oversized butter knife, link can't compete(sarcasm) though the golden gaunt;ets are used only to lift boulders, they aren't just for that, they give link super strength, cloud cant compete



And what else has he lifted that I can have proof of? I've seen him lift boulders, and I've hever heard of him doing anything more impressive. Unless he's actually done it then it doesn't count.

Cloud's sword can split into two swords in AC and then remerge into one in the blink of an eye. So much for an oversized butter knife.



			
				advancedgamer14 said:
			
		

> two; bringing in the thirteen knights does two things. one, gives the giants more things to crush, they stoped the falling moon, they can take on the knights, two, waste clouds magic



Yea, they stopped a moon from falling. The Lifestream (the blood of the planet) stopped an asteroid from destroying the planet in FF7 along with Holy. It's not that impressive.

The Knights are quite possibly the strongest summon in Final Fantasy period. Plus, Cloud could always summon them again if they were defeated. Thirteen knights which can be revived vs. four giants? The numbers alone don't look good for the Zelda side.



			
				advancedgamer14 said:
			
		

> three, a scraper falling just falls, link has a brain, he sweeps his leg around, and cloud is more like fog. not to metnion dins fire demolitions everything in a three mile radius as a giant.



Well, AC Cloud should be able to jump over that. I'm not sure how big this particular Link is, but from what we've seen from AC Cloud means he can jump pretty damn high and far. And if this is KH Cloud then he can fly.

And Cloud has had meteors, missiles, various magics, Tonberrys and more attack/hit him. I doubt one little blast can kill him.



			
				advancedgamer14 said:
			
		

> 4. the feirce deity launches magic from his sword, blast that never miss, and could tear clouds sword in half. and omnislash can be dodged, the problem is we never see it used against a mobile oponent.



Well, even if that was the case, a simple barrier should stop the blast. If it can't stop it then it should at least weaken the damage greatly. Also, Cloud could just stop the blast with stop, or stop Link for that matter. He could slow the blast too, or even make himself faster. Yea, that blast isn't going to help here.

If Sephiroth can't dodge it, then why should Link? He's not half as fast as the One Winged Angel.



			
				advancedgamer14 said:
			
		

> 5. the triforce has the power of the godeeses in it, it symbolizes links destiny, and his destiny is to kick ass.



Well if that's the case, then seeing how Cloud saved the world multiple times then he has destiny on his side too. 



			
				advancedgamer14 said:
			
		

> 6. cloud with magic, doesn't do much. whenever we see him use magic, he goes through his fancy arm motions. this gives a link a perfect operuntiy to shoot him with an arrow,



The motions aren't needed. Kadja (I think that's how it's spelled) had a summon ready almost instantly in AC. It took him seconds to power up for it. Plus, an arrow won't do jack if a meteor falling on Cloud couldn't kill him.

Magic doesn't do much. So you're telling me an instant death spell can't do much? Or time altering spells? Cloud can revive himself even after he's died with his magic. Not to mention that healing is easy. And with the right materia, he can even learn Link's spells.



			
				advancedgamer14 said:
			
		

> 7. cloud only uses his big sword to compensate for something



Unless that something can split into five and then rejoin as one, then I don't think so. Cloud could use any sword and be just as deadly as with his trademark sword.



			
				advancedgamer14 said:
			
		

> 8. link blinds cloud w/ a deku nut



Well, Link couldn't really do much even if Cloud was blinded for a few seconds. This is a man who was impailed and lifted off the ground only to fight back down, lift the impailer and throw him into the Lifestream.

Plus, Cloud wouldn't just sit around and let him use it.



			
				advancedgamer14 said:
			
		

> 9. omni slash cant compete with the attack link uses in the new smash bros. trailer. he traps cloud in a triforce shaped thing, then turns him into mincemeat.



Ok, we don't even know anything about that attack. For all we know, it could take 1% of Mario's life. But in any case, Omnislash wins. It attacks every enemy on screen. Link's attack only hits one (so far, we'll just have to see what else it can do). Plus, Link has to grab a Smash ball (the thing Mario grabbed to do his move) to do it. Cloud can do Omnislash at any time.



			
				advancedgamer14 said:
			
		

> link wins



Sorry, but Link has no chance here. Cloud could basically just tell Link to die and he would have to do it, thanks to magic.


----------



## NineG (Jun 6, 2006)

> Well if that's the case, then seeing how Cloud saved the world multiple times then he has destiny on his side too.



wel no the fate that link has is combined with the triforce of courage 

if you don't know what the triforce is then look it up 



link can summon and use so many things if we talking about every version 

he could take cloud to the dark world and by doing so changing cloud in a racoon

he can summon the giants and the spirits tha were put in the masks 


and owyeah i played the whole majora's mask with fierce deity mask 
it was quite mobile ( game shark )


----------



## Fugaku Uchiha (Jun 6, 2006)

Cloud is way better than Link.  Link and Cloud are in different leagues anyway.


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 6, 2006)

Zouri said:
			
		

> And what else has he lifted that I can have proof of? I've seen him lift boulders, and I've hever heard of him doing anything more impressive. Unless he's actually done it then it doesn't count.
> 
> Cloud's sword can split into two swords in AC and then remerge into one in the blink of an eye. So much for an oversized butter knife.
> 
> ...




dude, he lifts a bolder twetny stories high, if that doesn't prove he has super strength, i dont kno what does

as for clouds sword, its seems more like a weakness to me. if you swing that, you see it come froma mile away, easily dodeged, especially by link. links style is all about dodging then striking when his oponents gaurd is down, cloud cant beat him there. 

the lifestream has nothing to do with this battle, cloud has no control over it. and link would never give cloud a second chance to summon any other monsters. plus what can the nights do, scratch the giants shin, the giants beat the knights no matter how many times cloud uses them. 

if link uses the giants mask, cloud has no hopes of winning. links spells magnified by the giants mask, everthing in a three mile radius is finished.

sorry, but if feirce deity link launches a blast, cloud has no time to use any spells. he's dead before he even realized it. 

the only reason sephiroth doesn't dodge omnislash, is because he never moves. in the game he doesn't move. in ac children he just floats there and lets cloud hit him. if link blocks one shot then the entire attack is ruined. and link is pretty dam good at blocking and dodging.

cloud saves the world twice, both times against sephiroth. link stops gannondorf multiple times, stoped the moon from falling, stoped majora, stoped vaati, link and his many forms have uite a resime, cloud beat sephiroth, impressive.

yes, kadja did it, but cloud never did. as you said, unless he's actually done it, it doesn't count. so materia is still a way for cloud to kill himself.

link needs only a second to kill cloud, he's got mad speed with his sword, and can nail him from a distance. 

and link isn't the one who does what his enemies tell him too, cloud is the one that handed over the dark materia over to sephiroth, you seem to be a little confused. plus i already took materia out of the book. 

cloud can only do omnislash when his little bar is full. plus he only uses it against non mobile enemies, so we know even less about it then the triforce barrage. 

link has a hole pleather of magical items at his disposal. cloud has materia that he doesn't even have a chance at using. so, link wins


----------



## NineG (Jun 6, 2006)

owyeah link has also a little nasty shield that absorb beams


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 6, 2006)

then sends them right back at his oponent


----------



## Nyat (Jun 6, 2006)

I was trying to avoid posting anymore in this thread, but I couldn't hold myself back after such flagrant misrepresentation of Cloud's abilities



			
				advancedgamer14 said:
			
		

> dude, he lifts a bolder twetny stories high, if that doesn't prove he has super strength, i dont kno what does


And yet oddly enough, that doesn't give him the strength to hit things harder with his sword, funny how that works.



> as for clouds sword, its seems more like a weakness to me. if you swing that, you see it come froma mile away, easily dodeged, especially by link. links style is all about dodging then striking when his oponents gaurd is down, cloud cant beat him there.


Have you seen AC? Did you notice how fast he was swinging that thing? Just because its big doesn't mean its easily dodgable, its still faster than anything in any Zelda game.



> and link would never give cloud a second chance to summon any other monsters. plus what can the nights do, scratch the giants shin, the giants beat the knights no matter how many times cloud uses them.


So what Cloud never gets the 5 seconds or less it takes to point his arm in the air? Thats all it took Kadaj and with Links limited mobility Cloud could easily get the distance he needs with a single jump.
And you laugh at knights of the round? They may not be as big as the giants, but they each hit as hard as is allowed in FF7, they wouldn't scratch the giant's shins, they would cut them off...and then continue wailing on the giants. Those giants seemed offely slow and didn't exactly appear to be grade A fighters, strength is all they have going for them.



> if link uses the giants mask, cloud has no hopes of winning. links spells magnified by the giants mask, everthing in a three mile radius is finished.


 If by the end of FF7 you aren't immune to or healed by fire damage (like from Din's Fire) you did something wrong. And do you think size is going to scare off Cloud? He fights things the size of buildings as a morning warm-up.



> sorry, but if feirce deity link launches a blast, cloud has no time to use any spells. he's dead before he even realized it.


 Blasts from Fierce diety are much slower than bullets, so they aren't exactly all that speedy to Cloud. Furthermore I played through that fight twice, and my blasts didn't hit 100% of the time, so Cloud could dodge them no problem (remember, much slower than bullets). I think I'll do that fight again tonight just to refresh my memory and make sure I'm right about their accuracy.



> the only reason sephiroth doesn't dodge omnislash, is because he never moves. in the game he doesn't move. in ac children he just floats there and lets cloud hit him. if link blocks one shot then the entire attack is ruined. and link is pretty dam good at blocking and dodging.


 I'll admit that in AC it was kind of a copout how Sephiroth just stood there. But in the game that is not the case. The combat system in the game is not literal, it is abstract. Characters and enemies have statistics such as speed and agility, we saw what those translate to in AC, and Cloud still hits people with a good deal of accuracy with Omnislash (I liked the games version more than AC's). 
And Link may be good at dodging and blocking, but he has never gone up against anything as fast or agile as Cloud.



> link needs only a second to kill cloud, he's got mad speed with his sword, and can nail him from a distance.


 You think Link has "mad speed" in comparison to Cloud  



> cloud can only do omnislash when his little bar is full. plus he only uses it against non mobile enemies, so we know even less about it then the triforce barrage.


 Once again the game uses an abstract fighting system, was it really that difficult to tell? And Cloud can consistantly hit a target as fast as Sephiroth with it. Also, to my knowledge Smash Brothers games are not canon for such debates. If they are then Link wins if only because Link is invinsible except against falling down bottomless pits and being knocked off the screen  



> link has a hole pleather of magical items at his disposal. cloud has materia that he doesn't even have a chance at using. so, link wins


Cloud's materia gives him about as much variation, and your explanation for why materia couldn't be used was stupid. AC showed materia being used in seconds, all that was required was point ones arm. And that was just spell materia, he has other materia that just give him specific advantages (like faster sword swinging, and the ability to mimic the last thing someone did) Link's spells actually require alot more effort, with complicated hand gestures and much swinging of arms.


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 6, 2006)

Nyat said:
			
		

> I was trying to avoid posting anymore in this thread, but I couldn't hold myself back after such flagrant misrepresentation of Cloud's abilities
> 
> 
> And yet oddly enough, that doesn't give him the strength to hit things harder with his sword, funny how that works..




can you prove things arent hit harder. ever notice that a knife can cut threw things like steak if you take it slow, but if you swing as hard as you can at it, it doesn't cut as good, same principle here. the point im trying to make is link could easily grab clouds sword and break it in half.



			
				Nyat said:
			
		

> Have you seen AC? Did you notice how fast he was swinging that thing? Just because its big doesn't mean its easily dodgable, its still faster than anything in any Zelda game..




have you seen link in eithor smash bros brawl trailor, or twilight princess trailer, he swings his sword just as fast. not to mention just running in and swing blindly isn't how link fights. he doesn't need to swing fast, because he swings at the right time.



			
				Nyat said:
			
		

> So what Cloud never gets the 5 seconds or less it takes to point his arm in the air? Thats all it took Kadaj and with Links limited mobility Cloud could easily get the distance he needs with a single jump.
> And you laugh at knights of the round? They may not be as big as the giants, but they each hit as hard as is allowed in FF7, they wouldn't scratch the giant's shins, they would cut them off...and then continue wailing on the giants. Those giants seemed offely slow and didn't exactly appear to be grade A fighters, strength is all they have going for them..




like i said, kadaj, we never see cloud do it, so as zouri said, it doesn't count if we never see him do it. the second he tries his arm motions, cloud has an arrow in his head.

when link summons the giants in majoras mask, they had just woken up, i bet you dont move too fast early in the morning. yes i realise that isn't the best argument. but none the less, its true. and yes i laugh at the knights. even with out the giants, link can take on the knights, he handles multiple eneies all the time. plus, the knights always attacked oponents that never moved, so who knows if they can be dodged, but if anyone can do it link can. 



			
				Nyat said:
			
		

> If by the end of FF7 you aren't immune to or healed by fire damage (like from Din's Fire) you did something wrong. And do you think size is going to scare off Cloud? He fights things the size of buildings as a morning warm-up..




when it comes right down to it, whos to say cloud has a certain accesory, or a certain materia equiped on him at he time of the fight. if he does have his fire ring on him at the time, or special materia, geuss what, he's stuck with it, because it cant be changed in the middle of the fight, and thats if he even has it. but siince we keep talking about him in ac, when he doesn't use materia, i think it's safe to say he doesn't have any with him.



			
				Nyat said:
			
		

> Blasts from Fierce diety are much slower than bullets, so they aren't exactly all that speedy to Cloud. Furthermore I played through that fight twice, and my blasts didn't hit 100% of the time, so Cloud could dodge them no problem (remember, much slower than bullets). I think I'll do that fight again tonight just to refresh my memory and make sure I'm right about their accuracy..




i haven't played majoras mask in a while, but i do know this. any boss faced that faced the feirce deity's mask was destroyed in seconds, so i think cloud has about a minute before he's killed. i think ill try getting my hands on the game soon too, just to refresh my memory. but nobody here can say the mask isn't powerfull.



			
				Nyat said:
			
		

> I'll admit that in AC it was kind of a copout how Sephiroth just stood there. But in the game that is not the case. The combat system in the game is not literal, it is abstract. Characters and enemies have statistics such as speed and agility, we saw what those translate to in AC, and Cloud still hits people with a good deal of accuracy with Omnislash (I liked the games version more than AC's).
> And Link may be good at dodging and blocking, but he has never gone up against anything as fast or agile as Cloud..




but when cloud finishes sephiroth with the move, it's a fixed fight. i never got the actual attack, the game was too boring and i had no patience for it, but the attack is still ruined if the first blow isstopped, and geusse what, link has a sheild that protects him from an erupting volcanoe, so it can stop clouds sword easy. 



			
				Nyat said:
			
		

> You think Link has "mad speed" in comparison to Cloud
> 
> Once again the game uses an abstract fighting system, was it really that difficult to tell? And Cloud can consistantly hit a target as fast as Sephiroth with it. Also, to my knowledge Smash Brothers games are not canon for such debates. If they are then Link wins if only because Link is invinsible except against falling down bottomless pits and being knocked off the screen .


 

well, smash bros. is an abstract fighting system, if i may quote you. 




			
				Nyat said:
			
		

> Cloud's materia gives him about as much variation, and your explanation for why materia couldn't be used was stupid. AC showed materia being used in seconds, all that was required was point ones arm. And that was just spell materia, he has other materia that just give him specific advantages (like faster sword swinging, and the ability to mimic the last thing someone did) Link's spells actually require alot more effort, with complicated hand gestures and much swinging of arms.



as i said, we never see cloud just raise his arm in the air to use spells, we only see him go threw his sword spinning arm motion. so as previously said, if we dont see it, it doesn't count. so while cloud geos through his fancy arm motions, he gets an aroow in his head. 

as for clouds status increasing materia, its an abstract fighting system, remember, we never see how it really works, so it doesn't count. again if zouri doesn't mind me using his thoughts. 

sorry, everybody,but for everything you say about link, it aplies to cloud too. 


and think of thi. if cloud goes from jumping foward and back, to amazing moves in ac, then imigane what link would be like from oot if nintendo made a cgi movie. link would be thirty times better.


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 6, 2006)

plus link can decide, this isn't worth the trouble, and use his triforce to seal cloud away in another realm.


----------



## Nyat (Jun 6, 2006)

advancedgamer14 said:
			
		

> can you prove things arent hit harder. ever notice that a knife can cut threw things like steak if you take it slow, but if you swing as hard as you can at it, it doesn't cut as good, same principle here. the point im trying to make is link could easily grab clouds sword and break it in half.


 Actually I can, notice how Link doesn't do any more damage when he gets the Golden Gauntlents? All the Gauntlents let him do is lift specific large stone obilisks, they don't increase his strength for *anything* else, he can't even push boxes any better.



> have you seen link in eithor smash bros brawl trailor, or twilight princess trailer, he swings his sword just as fast. not to mention just running in and swing blindly isn't how link fights. he doesn't need to swing fast, because he swings at the right time.


I haven't seen the twilight princess trailor yet, but I have seen the Smash Bros one and as I pointed out before that isn't canon.



> like i said, kadaj, we never see cloud do it, so as zouri said, it doesn't count if we never see him do it. the second he tries his arm motions, cloud has an arrow in his head.


 Thats only because Cloud doesn't use Materia in AC. Even the game version isn't that bad, he holds out his hands and *bam* he fires off a spell.



> when link summons the giants in majoras mask, they had just woken up, i bet you dont move too fast early in the morning. yes i realise that isn't the best argument. but none the less, its true. and yes i laugh at the knights. even with out the giants, link can take on the knights, he handles multiple eneies all the time. plus, the knights always attacked oponents that never moved, so who knows if they can be dodged, but if anyone can do it link can.


 At least you recognize how bad your argument is (and its not like the giants would be any better in this fight, and for that matter, the giants don't even fight for Link, they stop the moon to save the world. So most likely Link would call them, they'd be all "WTF did you call us for, the moons fine, go to hell"). 
When Link fights multiple opponents they aren't 13 opponents each with the strength of a powerful boss. And WHY IS IT SO DIFFICULT FOR YOU TO UNDERSTAND THAT THINGS IN FF7 AREN'T REALLY STANDING STILL! Also, Knight of the Round seems to trap the opponent in some kind of pocket dimension while they wail on people, so Link has nowhere to go.



> when it comes right down to it, whos to say cloud has a certain accesory, or a certain materia equiped on him at he time of the fight. if he does have his fire ring on him at the time, or special materia, geuss what, he's stuck with it, because it cant be changed in the middle of the fight, and thats if he even has it. but siince we keep talking about him in ac, when he doesn't use materia, i think it's safe to say he doesn't have any with him.


 wow thats a bad argument. Just because we can see what Cloud can do in AC without materia doesn't mean he can't have it. Even if we assume that Cloud doesn't know how to take off a ring and put on another one in the midst of a fight he has a lot of materia slots and possible combos by the end. Hell, he could have a Hades rigged into his sword so when he hits Link suddenly Link is posioned, confused, asleep, and a frog.



> i haven't played majoras mask in a while, but i do know this. any boss faced that faced the feirce deity's mask was destroyed in seconds, so i think cloud has about a minute before he's killed. i think ill try getting my hands on the game soon too, just to refresh my memory. but nobody here can say the mask isn't powerfull.


 I will address the fierce diety mask more at the end  but for now I would like to point out that just because Link can beat his bosses quickly doesn't mean he could do the same to Cloud. Cloud >>>>>Link's bosses. Not to mention Link's entire strategy is to wait for his opponent to show a glaring weakness and then attack, anyone with half a brain can get around that, Link's pre-programed bosses however cannot.



> but when cloud finishes sephiroth with the move, it's a fixed fight. i never got the actual attack, the game was too boring and i had no patience for it, but the attack is still ruined if the first blow isstopped, and geusse what, link has a sheild that protects him from an erupting volcanoe, so it can stop clouds sword easy.


The fight you are refering to was actually a mental struggle with Sephiroth, that has nothing to do with a physical fight. Link's shield is godly tough, so I'll give you that, but if he goes fierce diety like you keeping on saying then he has no shield and gets owned by Omnislash. 



> well, smash bros. is an abstract fighting system, if i may quote you.


 Umm, no its not, Smash Bros isn't realistic because it's not supposed to be, the characters are freaking action figures (they really are, its shown in the first Smash Bros game)



> as i said, we never see cloud just raise his arm in the air to use spells, we only see him go threw his sword spinning arm motion. so as previously said, if we dont see it, it doesn't count. so while cloud geos through his fancy arm motions, he gets an aroow in his head.


 Fancy arm motions of raising both his arms instead of one? Still doesn't take him long



> as for clouds status increasing materia, its an abstract fighting system, remember, we never see how it really works, so it doesn't count. again if zouri doesn't mind me using his thoughts.


I like how you selectively pay attention to how FF7 is abstract. However some things are pretty obvious how they work, x4 slash lets you attack four times in the time you can normally only take one (imagine AC Cloud at four times the speed), mime lets you copy the last spell/ability someone did, etc.



> sorry, everybody,but for everything you say about link, it aplies to cloud too.
> 
> 
> and think of thi. if cloud goes from jumping foward and back, to amazing moves in ac, then imigane what link would be like from oot if nintendo made a cgi movie. link would be thirty times better.


What? Going into cgi doesn't automaticly make you better. Unlike FF7, Zelda fighting isn't abstract.

Now I'd like to show you something. This is what Link is capable of while wearing the Fierce Diety mask, which I think we can all agree makes him stronger. Notice how he isn't all that fast, and how easily enemies can parry his attacks? Notice how he frequently needs his enemies to make blatantly obvious openings in order to hurt them?

Then theres this, notice how Cloud, after doing a lot of heavy fighting and beating two powerful opponents is able to do things far behind what Link is capable of?

Both of these show their respective combatents without any equipment (except the Fierce Diety mask). These show Cloud being clearly faster, more acrobatic, and capable of more with his blows (Link can't even scratch a wall, Cloud can cut through large portions of buildings). This means Link's only hope of winning is for his equipment to be vastly better than Cloud's materia and equipment, which it isn't.


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jun 6, 2006)

First of all, let me just say that using the KH and super smash series, or even the Soul calibur Link isn't a good idea, since these character are merely alternative versions of their former self.

Let me start off by using a simple ability of Link's, from Windwaker (WW). He is able to counter enemies just before they attack. This can be very useful in the battle. When Cloud makes an attack, Link jumps above Cloud and slashes his head, or rolls behind him and stabs his back. This attack is done very fast for Link, and there would be little to no time for Cloud to react. 
Hell, maybe it's even possible for Link to counter the entire KOTR. 

Also keep in mind that the Four Giant's in MM are Gods. They are probably immortal, and wouldn't be fazed at all by the knights.


----------



## Nyat (Jun 7, 2006)

MetaHybrid said:
			
		

> First of all, let me just say that using the KH and super smash series, or even the Soul calibur Link isn't a good idea, since these character are merely alternative versions of their former self.


 agreed



> Let me start off by using a simple ability of Link's, from Windwaker (WW). HE is able to counter enemies just before they attack. This can be very useful in the battle. When cloud makes an attack, Link jumps above cloud and slashes his head, or rolls behind him and stabs his back. This attack is done very fast for Link, and there would be little to no time for Cloud to react.
> Hell, maybe it's even possible for Link to counter the entire KOTR.


My only response to this, is notice how skilled and fast Cloud is in AC, I haven't played WW so I can't say how it would fair. But just judging from what else I've seen Link do I have a hard time imagining he could keep up with Cloud. 



> Also keep in mind that the Four Giant's in MM are Gods. They are probably immortal, and wouldn't be fazed at all by the knights.


Keep in mind that most of Cloud's summons are gods, and each one of the Knights are stronger. Also, people keep on mentioning the giants like they fight for Link in the way summons do for Cloud, but they don't. Link can awaken the giants, but what they do is up to them, why would they attack CLoud?


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 7, 2006)

Nyat said:
			
		

> Actually I can, notice how Link doesn't do any more damage when he gets the Golden Gauntlents? All the Gauntlents let him do is lift specific large stone obilisks, they don't increase his strength for *anything* else, he can't even push boxes any better..



like i said with the steak anaology, swing with mor sstrength doesn't make the swing more powerful. ever notice if you swing a baseball with all your might, the ball is likey to be a ground ball, or you miss cmpletely.



			
				Nyat said:
			
		

> I haven't seen the twilight princess trailor yet, but I have seen the Smash Bros one and as I pointed out before that isn't canon..



twighlight princees puts ac to shame. cloud fights off two guys and a few one hit kill monsters while riding his motorcycle. link fights off any armed enemies, on horseback, more than cloud did. 




			
				Nyat said:
			
		

> Thats only because Cloud doesn't use Materia in AC. Even the game version isn't that bad, he holds out his hands and *bam* he fires off a spell..



no, sorry, he spins his sword aaround then throws his arms around, thats how he casts spells.



			
				Nyat said:
			
		

> At least you recognize how bad your argument is (and its not like the giants would be any better in this fight, and for that matter, the giants don't even fight for Link, they stop the moon to save the world. So most likely Link would call them, they'd be all "WTF did you call us for, the moons fine, go to hell").
> When Link fights multiple opponents they aren't 13 opponents each with the strength of a powerful boss. And WHY IS IT SO DIFFICULT FOR YOU TO UNDERSTAND THAT THINGS IN FF7 AREN'T REALLY STANDING STILL! Also, Knight of the Round seems to trap the opponent in some kind of pocket dimension while they wail on people, so Link has nowhere to go..



i understand that perfectly, but as zouri said if we dont see it, it doesn't count.



			
				Nyat said:
			
		

> wow thats a bad argument. Just because we can see what Cloud can do in AC without materia doesn't mean he can't have it. Even if we assume that Cloud doesn't know how to take off a ring and put on another one in the midst of a fight he has a lot of materia slots and possible combos by the end. Hell, he could have a Hades rigged into his sword so when he hits Link suddenly Link is posioned, confused, asleep, and a frog..



sorry, once again as zouri said, unless we see it, it doesn't count. but what im trying to say is that the things you say cloud can do to beat link, he could do. the things i say link can do, he actually cand do. he always has his equipment with him.  again, if cloud wants to do spells, he needs to gothrough his arm motions, not just have someone hit his sword. 



			
				Nyat said:
			
		

> I will address the fierce diety mask more at the end  but for now I would like to point out that just because Link can beat his bosses quickly doesn't mean he could do the same to Cloud. Cloud >>>>>Link's bosses. Not to mention Link's entire strategy is to wait for his opponent to show a glaring weakness and then attack, anyone with half a brain can get around that, Link's pre-programed bosses however cannot..



yeah, the bosses are pretty dum, but nintendo was also working with limited tech in 2000. and link doesn't just wait for a glaring weakness, he can create glaring weaknesses. he could do it with cloud too. 




			
				Nyat said:
			
		

> The fight you are refering to was actually a mental struggle with Sephiroth, that has nothing to do with a physical fight. Link's shield is godly tough, so I'll give you that, but if he goes fierce diety like you keeping on saying then he has no shield and gets owned by Omnislash. .



link requires no sheild as oni link, he has a sword as big as clouds, yes it has holes in it, but clouds sword would never fit threw them. 



			
				Nyat said:
			
		

> Umm, no its not, Smash Bros isn't realistic because it's not supposed to be, the characters are freaking action figures (they really are, its shown in the first Smash Bros game).



okay, obviously beinga nintendo game, marios head isn't going flying off, but this fight is clearly different. and if it's an action figure, its an action figure of link doing anything the real link can. 



			
				Nyat said:
			
		

> Fancy arm motions of raising both his arms instead of one? Still doesn't take him long.



no, he spins his sword for a bit, then puts it behind his back, then swings his arms about, it takes a good three seconds, link has an aroow shot in one. 



			
				Nyat said:
			
		

> I like how you selectively pay attention to how FF7 is abstract. However some things are pretty obvious how they work, x4 slash lets you attack four times in the time you can normally only take one (imagine AC Cloud at four times the speed), mime lets you copy the last spell/ability someone did, etc..



well, ill have something to say about this later, but your right someof them are obvious, but again link is good at getting around his oponenet.



			
				Nyat said:
			
		

> What? Going into cgi doesn't automaticly make you better. Unlike FF7, Zelda fighting isn't abstract..



okay, i was going for some kind of analogy. 

if ff7 = ac awsomeness
oot (with it's better fighting system) = a movie with a better fighting system.

something along tose lines. i dont know i failed math.



			
				Nyat said:
			
		

> Now I'd like to show you something. This is what Link is capable of while wearing the Fierce Diety mask, which I think we can all agree makes him stronger. Notice how he isn't all that fast, and how easily enemies can parry his attacks? Notice how he frequently needs his enemies to make blatantly obvious openings in order to hurt them?
> 
> Then theres this, notice how Cloud, after doing a lot of heavy fighting and beating two powerful opponents is able to do things far behind what Link is capable of?
> 
> Both of these show their respective combatents without any equipment (except the Fierce Diety mask). These show Cloud being clearly faster, more acrobatic, and capable of more with his blows (Link can't even scratch a wall, Cloud can cut through large portions of buildings). This means Link's only hope of winning is for his equipment to be vastly better than Cloud's materia and equipment, which it isn't.



ur showing us  a clip from a movie mad in o6, and a game made in 2000. at the time, nintendo was working wiith limited technology. if ac was made in 2000, it wouldn't be as amazing.   iwould also like to thank you for showing me that video, i had no clue the mask could be used against mini-bosses. this makes my life easier. 

now, i would also like to say something about how the fight goes down. i dont think it would be both of them using mad amounts of spells or masks, or summons. i find both of them to be cool and honerable characters. so the way i see it, it would be an all sword fight, with ocasional spells. 

i doubt that they would even have any spelss or special equipment with them. it would probably be like ac, cloud has no time to get his materia ready, he just gets thrown into the fight. link would probably have his sword sheild and gold gauntlets (i wouldn never take them off, they look too cool) and cloud would have his crazy ac sword. then it would be a mad sword fight. 

i think in terms of sword fighting they pretty rqual. cloud from ac, and link from tp, (he's awsome in that and iv'e seeen some amzing jumping attacks, like in ac) but in the end, link would win with his amazing ability to find his enemies weak spots, plus he has a better defence. 

if anyone wants to call me an idiot for thinking eithor of them have any honor and it would never happen this way, go right ahaead. but then your probably just proving that cloud has no honor.


----------



## Deranged (Jun 7, 2006)

oh Cloud could definately take out Link... especially in a straight sword fight

Advent children wowed me with clouds fights


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 7, 2006)

but twilight princess woowed me, and ive only seen the trailors. and ive covered the fact that links a master at finding an oponents weak spot, and reversing his oponents attacks.


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 7, 2006)

and people seem to  forget that links sheild is uber strong


----------



## Nyat (Jun 7, 2006)

I was thinking about how I had heard that Link in WW wasn't the same as the Link from Ocarina of Time, and thats when I stumbled upon this lovely quote


> *In the beginning of the game, we see Link receive his trademark green tunic. It is explained that Link is the Hero of Time. Just how many Links are there?*
> Mr. Aonuma: In our opinions, every Zelda game features a different Link. A new hero named Link always rises to fight evil.


 That can be found  on page two of "Behind the Legend". So which Link are we talking about? Because according to people at Nintendo each one is a different person.



> like i said with the steak anaology, swing with mor sstrength doesn't make the swing more powerful. ever notice if you swing a baseball with all your might, the ball is likey to be a ground ball, or you miss cmpletely.


 I don't really understand your steak analogy, and I don't play baseball, but I can tell you this, strength helps when your hitting things with weapons. Putting more force behind a blow causes it to do more damage, thats why cars will deal more damage when they are moving faster. Link has the megaton hammer before he gets the golden gauntlets, and yet it doesn't do more damage after he gets the golden gauntlets. Why not? If the gauntlents gave him more strength, as opposed to magically enhancing his lifting capacity, he would be able to destroy basic enemies with fewer blows, but he doesn't.



> twighlight princees puts ac to shame. cloud fights off two guys and a few one hit kill monsters while riding his motorcycle. link fights off any armed enemies, on horseback, more than cloud did.


 Is this what you were talking about? Because Link hardly put Cloud to shame. He fought some guys riding on the backs of some creatures, thats neat, but nowhere close to what Cloud did. Cloud fought guys who put Link's enemies to shame, they used guns, and one of them had superspeed, all while riding on a motercycle traveling at incredible speeds (much faster than Link's horse) and won.



> no, sorry, he spins his sword aaround then throws his arms around, thats how he casts spells.


 Watch this, Cloud spins his sword, but only to free up his arms, then he sticks his arms out and its done. Really it doesn't take long at all.




> i understand that perfectly, but as zouri said if we dont see it, it doesn't count.


 I'm actually not sure what your talking about here




> sorry, once again as zouri said, unless we see it, it doesn't count. but what im trying to say is that the things you say cloud can do to beat link, he could do. the things i say link can do, he actually cand do. he always has his equipment with him. again, if cloud wants to do spells, he needs to gothrough his arm motions, not just have someone hit his sword.


 But I have seen Cloud do it, all the time in FF7. So Cloud can do them. And I already proved you wrong about the arm motions.




> yeah, the bosses are pretty dum, but nintendo was also working with limited tech in 2000. and link doesn't just wait for a glaring weakness, he can create glaring weaknesses. he could do it with cloud too.


And what pray tell would he do? Shoot an arrow at him? He can block bullets. Link isn't made to deal with opponents like that. Notice in the video I posted with Link as the fierce diety how when he fights someone wielding two swords the only time he could hurt her was when she stopped blocking and let him.



> link requires no sheild as oni link, he has a sword as big as clouds, yes it has holes in it, but clouds sword would never fit threw them.


I can't remember how well he can block in that form, but he still wouldn't be able to keep up with Cloud and block all his blows, especially if Cloud decides to dual wield.



> okay, obviously beinga nintendo game, marios head isn't going flying off, but this fight is clearly different. and if it's an action figure, its an action figure of link doing anything the real link can.


 Nope, the real Link (at least one of them) can use Din's Fire, notice how Smash Bros Link can't. Smash Bros Link isn't the same, just like none of the Smash Bros characters are the same (notice how Kirby doesn't have infinite jumps)



> no, he spins his sword for a bit, then puts it behind his back, then swings his arms about, it takes a good three seconds, link has an aroow shot in one.


 I addressed this already, he put his sword on his back to free up his arms, and then he sticks his arms forward, thats not really "swinging his arms around". And Link takes at least as much time if not more to aim his bow, and arrows aren't really very threatening to Cloud, he laughs off bullets.



> well, ill have something to say about this later, but your right someof them are obvious, but again link is good at getting around his oponenet.


 But not against an opponent easily faster than him that could easily keep his back away from Link.



> okay, i was going for some kind of analogy.
> 
> if ff7 = ac awsomeness
> oot (with it's better fighting system) = a movie with a better fighting system.
> ...


Nice hypocracy there. You keep on saying that if Cloud hasn't been seen doing something then it doesn't count, and yet now you want to say that Link could hypothetically do things if he was made into a movie? I still doubt he would be. The Zelda games aren't nearly as over the top as FF7.



> ur showing us a clip from a movie mad in o6, and a game made in 2000. at the time, nintendo was working wiith limited technology. if ac was made in 2000, it wouldn't be as amazing.


 Thats because those are the sources we've both been citing and because they are clear representations of what the characters are capable of. Just because you don't like how it shows Link as less than Cloud doesn't make it any less true. 



> now, i would also like to say something about how the fight goes down. i dont think it would be both of them using mad amounts of spells or masks, or summons. i find both of them to be cool and honerable characters. so the way i see it, it would be an all sword fight, with ocasional spells.
> 
> i doubt that they would even have any spelss or special equipment with them. it would probably be like ac, cloud has no time to get his materia ready, he just gets thrown into the fight. link would probably have his sword sheild and gold gauntlets (i wouldn never take them off, they look too cool) and cloud would have his crazy ac sword. then it would be a mad sword fight.


 I can see that working, but I have to say I have no idea why AC Cloud didn't have materia, its not like it takes any effort to cary it around. But AC Cloud did have a ribbon on him, and in FF7 the ribbon gives you immunity to all status effects, so thats something. 



> i think in terms of sword fighting they pretty rqual. cloud from ac, and link from tp, (he's awsome in that and iv'e seeen some amzing jumping attacks, like in ac) but in the end, link would win with his amazing ability to find his enemies weak spots, plus he has a better defence.


 This is where you lose me. I just watched some E3 Twilight Princess demos and Link didn't seem to be any faster or more skilled than he has in previous games. His jump attacks are nowhere near Cloud's (I'm sorry but Link can't jump 20+ feet) and his ability to "find his enemies weak spots" requires them to have one that Link can easily get. Cloud doesn't have any kind of weak spots like that. And how is Link's defence better than Cloud's? Cloud can knock bullets out of the air with his sword at amazingly short distances, Link just holds up his shield and hope no body decides to swing beneath it and take out his legs.



> if anyone wants to call me an idiot for thinking eithor of them have any honor and it would never happen this way, go right ahaead. but then your probably just proving that cloud has no honor.


I wouldn't exactly say Cloud is honorable, he's a mercenary at the beginning of FF7, but I wouldn't say he's dishonorable either, so I think he would agree to a straight up sword vs. sword (and shield) fight.

Edit: I challange you to find a video that shows Link has greater skill and could even keep up with Cloud.


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jun 7, 2006)

I would just like to clear up a few things Nyat said: 

1. Not all the Links in the Zelda series are differnet. The Links from OoT MM, Orcale of Seasons/Ages are the same Link.

2. Cloud got beat many times by Kadaj and his gang. The first encounter and the second encounter Cloud was beat until either they left, or Vincent saved him. (Although this might be because of the Geo-stigma)

3. In the movie, Cloud merely placed his sword infront of his body and they shot at his sword, other cases they were just bad shots. Your saying Cloud can dodge bullets is also bad, as in the case were Loz shot his glasses off, which could have been a kill if he wanted it to. And also, Cloud laughs off bullets? He didn't seem to laugh it off after the last shot that Loz/Azoo got off him. They shot at him once, and Cloud was in pain. They could pegged him multiple times and he would be fall to the floor "Writhing in pain" or possibly dead.


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 7, 2006)

okay, i will take that challenge, in a day or so i will have something ready. in the mean time i will just give you photgraphic proof. 



for the record, this pic is a joke and no one should take it seriously


----------



## Nyat (Jun 7, 2006)

MetaHybrid said:
			
		

> 1. Not all the Links in the Zelda series are differnet. The Links from OoT MM, Orcale of Seasons/Ages are the same Link.


 True



> 2. Cloud got beat many times by Kadaj and his gang. The first encounter and the second encounter Cloud was beat until either they left, or Vincent saved him. (Although this might be because of the Geo-stigma)


 Cloud was never defeated in those fights, they ended inconclusivly. In the first one the bullet actually bounces off either his sun glasses or his skull (it leaves a vertical scar right above his eye), and Cloud was fighting without combining his sword. In the second fight it was even more inconclusive, the three were never able to actually hurt Cloud, the fight only ended because Cloud ended up collapsing from Geostigma, during this fight he knocks bullets out of the air (not just using his sword as a shield. During both of these Cloud is being effected by Geostigma and is emotionally shaken, so he's not in top condition. And just so you know, I'm watching the DvD as I type this, watching the specific scenes mentioned in fact.



> 3. In the movie, Cloud merely placed his sword infront of his body and they shot at his sword, other cases they were just bad shots. Your saying Cloud can dodge bullets is also bad, as in the case were Loz shot his glasses off, which could have been a kill if he wanted it to. And also, Cloud laughs off bullets? He didn't seem to laugh it off after the last shot that Loz/Azoo got off him. They shot at him once, and Cloud was in pain. They could pegged him multiple times and he would be fall to the floor "Writhing in pain" or possibly dead.


As I stated before, Cloud really does swat bullets out of the air, I just saw him do it about 20 seconds ago. And the original shot, Cloud was caught by surprise and as I previously mentioned was not in top 
condition.
When Cloud gets shot at the end he falls to one knee, gasps for a second, then gets back up, turns around, and charges the two unfazed. I guess he doesn't quite "laugh it off", a bullet threw the chest does stun him for a few seconds.

Edit: 





> okay, i will take that challenge, in a day or so i will have something ready. in the mean time i will just give you photgraphic proof.
> 
> Strider
> 
> for the record, this pic is a joke and no one should take it seriously


 Wow, Cloud has a tiny head


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 8, 2006)

tiny head for a tiny brain. cheap shot, i know. i was trying for a perspective thing. stuff gets smaller as it goes farther back.


----------



## Nyat (Jun 8, 2006)

The reason I think Cloud wins is because he simply outclasses Link in to many ways (I'm using the Link from Zelda 64/Majora's Mask because thats the Link that has mainly been cited and that I know best)

*Destructive Potential with Primary Weapon*
Cloud: Can cut large chunks of sky-scraper in half with a single blow
Link: Can't cut rock

*Mobility/Agility*
Cloud: Is able to acrobaticly leap and fight on large chunks of falling debrees/in tree tops/during high speed motorcycle chases, can leap 50+ feet in a single bound
Link: He knows how to roll

*Defensive Ability*
Cloud: Can parry bullets/the attacks of two other superhumans on either side of him
Link: Holds up his shield, most of his enemies are too dumb to know how to get around it

*Speed*
Cloud: Is fast enough to parry bullets with an oversized blade, overall has super human speed and reflexes
Link: At best he has slightly above human speed, but always has human level reflexes (as it is humans that control his reflexes)

*Spells: Destructive Power*
Cloud: Can call meteors out of the sky to smash his opponents/obliterate them with incredible amounts of fire/ice/electricity/gravity/earth/poison/pure magic (ultima, which is also undodgable as it simply fills in the screen)
Link: Can call forth a thin layer of fire that does good damage to average enemies but is worthless against anything of boss level (Din's Fire)

*Spells: Defensive Power*
Cloud: Can call up a barrier that for a respectable amount of time cuts all damage done to him in half
Link: Can call up a field that makes him invincible, which is finally a step above Cloud, but it drains his mana quickly so it has limited use (Nayru's Love)

*Spells: Other*
Cloud: Can freeze his opponent in time/turn them into a frog/put them to sleep/confuse them, he can also heal himself
Link: Can teleport to the last location he set for the spell, not useful for a fight

*Summoning*
Cloud: Can call over a dozen gods to fight for him, with one spell he can summon 13 knights each with the strength of a god
Link: Can wake up four giants that will try to save the world, however, they are not really under Link's command and have no reason to help him in most fights

*Special Attacks*
Cloud: Cross Slash, Braver, Blade Beam, Climhazzard, Meteorain, Finishing Touch, and Omnislash
Link: That thing where he spins (I really don't know what its called >_>)


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jun 8, 2006)

Ok, well I guess I have to bring in another Link argument.

Nayru's love does indeed drain magic fast. However he can drink a special beverage known as "Chateau Romaini Milk" (from Majora's mask) which give him a endless supply of magic. Therefore he can have this shield up for the entire battle.

And have you ever faced the Stalfos? (Skelton warriors) These guys jump right over to Link to hit his back side. So not all enemies are dumb

And also, Cloud may be able to stop time, but Link can go BACK in time.
So just to show you how Link could kill cloud, he goes back in time and kills Cloud's mother or Cloud as a baby. However this is cruel and cowardly so I won't use this as a victory for Link.

And the spin attack is called "Hurricane Spin" which is only taught to someone who is a "Sword Master"


----------



## Nyat (Jun 8, 2006)

MetaHybrid said:
			
		

> Ok, well I guess I have to bring in another Link argument.
> 
> Nayru's love does indeed drain magic fast. However he can drink a special beverage known as "Chateau Romaini Milk" (from Majora's mask) which give him a endless supply of magic. Therefore he can have this shield up for the entire battle.


It has a timer



> And have you ever faced the Stalfos? (Skelton warriors) These guys jump right over to Link to hit his back side. So not all enemies are dumb


I said most, not all



> And also, Cloud may be able to stop time, but Link can go BACK in time.
> So just to show you how Link could kill cloud, he goes back in time and kills Cloud's mother or Cloud as a baby. However this is cruel and cowardly so I won't use this as a victory for Link.


 Link can only go back in time when he is in the Temple of Time. He would have to flee the fight (do we have ring out rules?), and besides, Link is unable to kill non-combatants, try as he may.



> And the spin attack is called "Hurricane Spin" which is only taught to someone who is a "Sword Master"


Thats good to know, thank you


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jun 8, 2006)

hehe "Link can only go back in time when he is in the Temple of Time"

I LOVE that. Link has something called the "Harp of Ages" from "Oracle of Ages" using it he can go back in time, around 400 years I think.


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 8, 2006)

no, ii majoras mask he can travel back from anywhere. at the time he goes back three days at most, but thats probably because thats when he meets the man with all the masks. so in theory, link could travel back to any time period. plus if he uses the song of inverted time, everything slows dow, so cloud probably would slow down too.

if we're talking item and spell vs. item and spell, i use oot an mm link. but in a plane out sword fight im talking twilight princess link. from what ive seen he's amazing and does moves that arer humanly impossible. this game proves his reflexes are way mor than human, probably cause he's hylian. 

and everyone says that cloud cutting threw falling chunks of buildings is amazing, but if he cuts threw the buildings, why does sephiroths sword stop him, its a toothpick.

and link does more than roll around. he jumps about, and backflips. and if links enemies aren't stupid, theyre slow. they have no time to hit link cause he kills instantly. (at least when i play. i dont know how advanced others skills are.)


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 8, 2006)

> Link: He knows how to roll



that made me lol


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 8, 2006)

and if we had ring out rules link wins if cloud uses a summon. cloud disapears so he's no linger in the arena.


----------



## Nyat (Jun 8, 2006)

advancedgamer14 said:
			
		

> no, ii majoras mask he can travel back from anywhere. at the time he goes back three days at most, but thats probably because thats when he meets the man with all the masks. so in theory, link could travel back to any time period. plus if he uses the song of inverted time, everything slows dow, so cloud probably would slow down too.


 Have you seen Link go back more than three days in Majoras Mask? Because once again this seems kind of hypocritical.

And fine, Cloud slows down while Link is frozen and unable to move, thats fine with me. Oh, but Link has to whip out his Ocarina first and play a song, while he's doing that Link gets a sword through his skull.



> if we're talking item and spell vs. item and spell, i use oot an mm link. but in a plane out sword fight im talking twilight princess link. from what ive seen he's amazing and does moves that arer humanly impossible. this game proves his reflexes are way mor than human, probably cause he's hylian.


 I'm not entirely sure if Twilight Princess Link is the same as the 64 Link, he does have Navi. But anyways, I've seen some Twilight Princess videos (including a boss fight), and I didn't see him do anything that amazing. Perhaps if you could show me some of these videos you are talking about? 



> and everyone says that cloud cutting threw falling chunks of buildings is amazing, but if he cuts threw the buildings, why does sephiroths sword stop him, its a toothpick.


 Ya, it's not like Sephiroth is weilding a legendary sword like Masamune or something...oh wait...



> and link does more than roll around. he jumps about, and backflips. and if links enemies aren't stupid, theyre slow. they have no time to hit link cause he kills instantly. (at least when i play. i dont know how advanced others skills are.)


He does jump, probably around five feet at best, Cloud still majorly trumps him in this. And so you admit that Link's enemies are total crap? Well then that helps to prove that Link couldn't deal with Cloud, as you've said, Link's enemies are either slow or stupid, and Cloud is neither of those.



> and if we had ring out rules link wins if cloud uses a summon. cloud disapears so he's no linger in the arena.


 They vanish because they needed to make room for the summon, and it would look stupid if your own guys were in the middle of the summon's attacks. AC proved that they don't actually vanish when they use summons.


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 8, 2006)

well, that helps prove a point of mine. if cloud uses his summons, he'd probably get killed too. like bahamut zero. 

and i said in theory, he can travel to when ever. the point im trying to make is he doesn't have to be in the temple. 

well, ur right. he has to pull out the ocarina and play his song first. it's not like time freezes when he plays his ocarina, oh wait it does. and it's not like its an abstract game, so i geuss everything around link really does stop. 

the legendary sword sephiroth uses means cloud wont break it. link doesn't have any legendary swords, oh wait, he has the master sword. my bad. so thats his sword and sheild real tough. thanks alot. 

and for the record, link soffens doesn't need to be as powerful as clouds. link just needs cloud to swing his sword once and link does his rolling upward thrust counter move. while cloud is still in mid swing, his head is gone.


----------



## Airgrinder (Jun 8, 2006)

I think that Cloud would win


----------



## Nyat (Jun 8, 2006)

advancedgamer14 said:
			
		

> well, that helps prove a point of mine. if cloud uses his summons, he'd probably get killed too. like bahamut zero.


 The summons don't attack Cloud, and he's easily fast enough to move out of the blast radius before his summons reck things (while Link is not fast enough) 



> and i said in theory, he can travel to when ever. the point im trying to make is he doesn't have to be in the temple.


 I've pointed out things that work "in theory" and you have said it won't work because we haven't actually seen Cloud do it, thus you are a hypocrit (or possibly just grasping at straws) 



> well, ur right. he has to pull out the ocarina and play his song first. it's not like time freezes when he plays his ocarina, oh wait it does. and it's not like its an abstract game, so i geuss everything around link really does stop.


 fair enough, he does seem to have that ability, though it won't really help him much in the end 



> the legendary sword sephiroth uses means cloud wont break it. link doesn't have any legendary swords, oh wait, he has the master sword. my bad. so thats his sword and sheild real tough. thanks alot.


 I never said anything to the contrary, in fact, I believe I said earlier that the Master Sword wouldn't snap like a twig when someone else said it would. Unlike you I am not completely blinded by fanboyism, I defend the actual capabilities of the characters involved. When people make good statements I will concede points (as above). Link's shield is even amazingly tough despite it being a random Hyrulian shield and not even actually magical. 



> and for the record, link soffens doesn't need to be as powerful as clouds. link just needs cloud to swing his sword once and link does his rolling upward thrust counter move. while cloud is still in mid swing, his head is gone.


I'm sure Cloud will just stand there and let himself be killed, its not like he's faced people stupidly faster than Link and beaten them [/sarcasm]

Edit: Anyone remember what kinds of attacks got by Link's shield. Didn't some bosses go right through it?


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jun 8, 2006)

You say Link won't be fast enough to dodge out of the way of a blast. Then you must be forgeting his "Pegasis boots" which allow him to run at great speeds. Combine that the Bunny hood (OoT) and Pegasis seeds (OoA/OoS), Link can run even faster. 

Also, I think some boss attacks have gotten through Links shield, but these are usually blasts or fire breathing attacks. Link can't block with his sheild but Cloud certainly can't block it with his sword.


----------



## Nyat (Jun 8, 2006)

MetaHybrid said:
			
		

> You say Link won't be fast enough to dodge out of the way of a blast. Then you must be forgeting his "Pegasis boots" which allow him to run at great speeds. Combine that the Bunny hood (OoT) and Pegasis seeds (OoA/OoS), Link can run even faster.


Those are items from two seperate Links. The Link that had the Bunny Hood (which was actually Majora's Mask not OoT if you want it to actually do anything) had Peguses Boots that didn't make him faster and made him slide, but they let him hover for a few seconds. And the summon would kind of follow him, not Cloud (meaning Cloud doesn't have to do as much to get out of the way, while Link would have a much harder time.) 



> Also, I think some boss attacks have gotten through Links shield, but these are usually blasts or fire breathing attacks. Link can't block with his sheild but Cloud certainly can't block it with his sword.


I know the fire stuff, but I seem to remember the shield not always working, and I was wondering if that was correct. I want to avoid citing things that aren't true, I admit I had forgot some things, but thats where you my adversaries in debate come in to remind me


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 9, 2006)

ur right, i was being a little hypocritical. but i dont beleive i said your theory was no good, but that a point i was making wasn't a theery. and i do consider both sides strengths and weaknesses. and cloud will get killed by links roling upward thrust move (if anyone has  abetter name for this let me know) cloud isn't phsycic, he wont know that link is about to slash his sword into his back. if anyone can tell me how to post a video, ill put something on here showing the move. 

also, the sheild thing, i think that some enemies were able to jump over link and hit them. but i was normally able to get out of th wa in time, so as not to get nailed. 

using his ocarina to stop things around him could help. like i said the song of inverted time. if cloud uses bahamut zero, link frezes time then warps away, (providing there are no boundaries to the fight) if something happens thats not in his favor, he can go back three days or so, so i think the ability can help him

and can we really say that bahamut zeroes blast would follow link. we've never seen anybody try to run from it, (i know, abstract). so really, he probably could escape bahamut, not that cloud would use it. im pretty sure nobody disagreed with the one on one sword fight thing. (and a sheild)


----------



## Nyat (Jun 9, 2006)

advancedgamer14 said:
			
		

> ur right, i was being a little hypocritical. but i dont beleive i said your theory was no good, but that a point i was making wasn't a theery. and i do consider both sides strengths and weaknesses.


 It just seems to me that no matter how many times I point out Cloud's speed and reflexes among other things you seem to ignore it. Personaly I think Link vs. KH Cloud would be a much more even fight, because then they have more comparable abilities and operate at about the same speed.



> and cloud will get killed by links roling upward thrust move (if anyone has  abetter name for this let me know) cloud isn't physic, he wont know that link is about to slash his sword into his back. if anyone can tell me how to post a video, ill put something on here showing the move.


I haven't seen this move, but I don't see why Cloud couldn't deal with it, Cloud was able to fight two guys faster than Link when they were on either side of him. From what you call the attack I assume Link rolls behind the target and slashes them in the back? If so then Cloud is easily fast enough to just turn with the roll and keep facing towards Link, then parrying it is simple.

If the movie is somewhere like youtube or google video you can post the link (har har), if its on your computer then I'm not sure.



> also, the sheild thing, i think that some enemies were able to jump over link and hit them. but i was normally able to get out of th wa in time, so as not to get nailed.


 I know there was that, and Cloud could do that much better than any Stalfos, but could some bosses smash threw his shield? 



> using his ocarina to stop things around him could help. like i said the song of inverted time. if cloud uses bahamut zero, link frezes time then warps away, (providing there are no boundaries to the fight) if something happens thats not in his favor, he can go back three days or so, so i think the ability can help him


 So the fight just goes on for eternity with Link constantly rewinding out of the fight? But Bahamut Zero isn't Link's real fear, Knights of the Round is where its at.



> and can we really say that bahamut zeroes blast would follow link. we've never seen anybody try to run from it, (i know, abstract). so really, he probably could escape bahamut, not that cloud would use it. im pretty sure nobody disagreed with the one on one sword fight thing. (and a sheild)


 Well Sephiroth can't dodge it, so I doubt Link can. But yes I prefer the sword to sword idea (although I feel that Cloud has a clear lead in this field...although I think he leads with equipment as well because of summons and how generally powerful his materia is, oh well). I just got back to the summons because you mentioned the possibility of ring out when using them.


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jun 9, 2006)

Wait, hold on! What type of match are we debating about?

One genertaion of Link Vs Cloud?
Fully equipped Link (From all his games) Vs Fully equipped Cloud?
Sword to Sword?


Cause I'm a bit confused. Fully equppied Link would be unstoppable, One generation varies alot, and sword to sword I would still have to think about.


----------



## Nyat (Jun 9, 2006)

MetaHybrid said:
			
		

> Wait, hold on! What type of match are we debating about?
> 
> One genertaion of Link Vs Cloud?
> Fully equipped Link (From all his games) Vs Fully equipped Cloud?
> ...


I'm not entirely sure myself, but me and Advancedgamer have (mostly) decided to debate about them with minimal items.

Remember though that most of the Links are different people, and the original poster never actually said which Link was involved (although for the most part we have been assuming OoT/Majora's Mask Link...and possibly Twilight Princess Link. Anybody know if Twilight Princess Link is the same as the OoT Link? He does have navi, an unlike most Links is grown up)


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jun 9, 2006)

The TP Link is an different Link from OoT and WW. (TP takes place a couple decades or so after Oot)


----------



## Nyat (Jun 9, 2006)

MetaHybrid said:
			
		

> The TP Link is an different Link from OoT and WW. (TP takes place a couple decades or so after Oot)


Good to know


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 9, 2006)

cloud can handle two on eithor side, but not one one on eithor side. links rolling move is used as his enemie is about to attack. so i have very little beleif that cloud can get out of the way. 

and the video i want to use is one that im puting together, showing off links abilitie to clash swords with cloud. 

id also like to thank nyat for the competition here. everyone on ultimate showdown has no idea what they are talking, the biggest cloud defender hasn't even played oot, so thanks nyat. youre awsome


----------



## Nyat (Jun 9, 2006)

advancedgamer14 said:
			
		

> cloud can handle two on eithor side, but not one one on eithor side. links rolling move is used as his enemie is about to attack. so i have very little beleif that cloud can get out of the way.


 is there anything to prevent Cloud from mearly jump up and out of the way of the attack? Or using one of his smaller swords to block the attack if he can't bring his main sword to bear? I guess I'll have to see what exactly your talking about to judge. 



> and the video i want to use is one that im puting together, showing off links abilitie to clash swords with cloud.


 I don't know how one does it, but can you host your video on youtube? 



> id also like to thank nyat for the competition here. everyone on ultimate showdown has no idea what they are talking, the biggest cloud defender hasn't even played oot, so thanks nyat. youre awsome


I hate it when people try to make judgments on characters when they have no idea what they are talking about.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Jun 9, 2006)

This is a joke right? It's like a heavyweight boxer vs. a retarded 3 year old

Cloud wins.....


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 9, 2006)

i dont think cloud has time. as quick as cloud is, and as good as his reflexses are, i really dont think he'll dodge. the move is way to confusing, he wouldn't know what link is doing. it just seems like too much of a confusing move.


----------



## naruto-kun2873 (Jun 12, 2006)

Anyone who sez link can be beaten has another thing coming, link has da skillz!


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 12, 2006)

i also have a theory about jenova cells. if im correct jenova is an alien that came to earth to destoy all the lifeforms on it. sounds kinda evil to me, just the kinda thing the master sword was designed to take care of. and since cloud has jenova cells in him, i imagine that makes the master sword all the more powerfull against him. 

it's just a theory, if you think im full of it, just ignore it. im not gonna live by it..


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 12, 2006)

...If Links is beaten... another Link will come eventually...


it always happens to Ganondorf... ...


----------



## mandron (Jun 12, 2006)

no way that cloud can lose, whoever made this thread is being stupborn (what's the point of making a thread if you are going to be so stubborn?)


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 12, 2006)

...Link Biggoron's Sword VS Cloud's Oversized Sword...

I want to see that! ...


----------



## naruto-kun2873 (Jun 12, 2006)

Biggeron sword, why use that when he can use the bombchu, light bow, fire bow, ice bow, silver arrows, master/golden sword, bombs, magic boomerang, chain shot, magic cape, cane of byrna, one of his masks, moo moo milk, armies of cuccu's, pegasis boots, rocks feather and cape, power bomb, mirror shield, weather conductor thingy, season rod, ocorana of time, horsies, spin attack, sword overhead smash attack, fire rod, ice rod, a truckful of trophies, a camera(color too!), ore, rupees, seeds, animals, and heart containers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 12, 2006)

...But Cloud has Tifa and Aeris ...


----------



## naruto-kun2873 (Jun 12, 2006)

And link has funny little birdie, human, elf, and fairy friends.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 12, 2006)

...... that's why i cry... poor Link...


----------



## naruto-kun2873 (Jun 12, 2006)

u r naive, they kick serious butt!!!!!!!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 12, 2006)

naruto-kun2873 said:
			
		

> u r naive, they kick serious butt!!!!!!!



...butt?... *mind flies to Tiffa again* ...oh... yes... his friends hve many ways to help him...

well... maybe except for Tingle... the guy is helpful... but he scares me ...


----------



## Nyat (Jun 12, 2006)

naruto-kun2873 said:
			
		

> Biggeron sword, why use that when he can use the bombchu, light bow, fire bow, ice bow, silver arrows, master/golden sword, bombs, magic boomerang, chain shot, magic cape, cane of byrna, one of his masks, moo moo milk, armies of cuccu's, pegasis boots, rocks feather and cape, power bomb, mirror shield, weather conductor thingy, season rod, ocorana of time, horsies, spin attack, sword overhead smash attack, fire rod, ice rod, a truckful of trophies, a camera(color too!), ore, rupees, seeds, animals, and heart containers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Because most of those aren't weapons...and those that are wouldn't be as affective as the Biggoron sword (at least the weapons I recognize). Also remember that most of those are from different people with the same name (almost every game is about a different Link remember)


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jun 12, 2006)

Well, If you want to go with one Link from one generation, then go with the one from Four Swords for the GCN. There are faries in this game called "Force Faries" which revive Link everytime he dies. Now there is around 115 "Force faries" in this game. Cloud probably won't be able to last this long to kill him that many times. Also, you can add the "Four Sword" which is from the same game. It splits Link into four serperate people and each has their own mind. That will probably take down Cloud. 

Dam naruto-kun2873 you mentioned my trump card. At least someone else knows about the magic cape.


----------



## Nyat (Jun 12, 2006)

Personally I am still of the oppinion that Cloud outclasses Link so far in sword play that he could take Link down in less than ten seconds, so a bunch of revives wouldn't really matter especially when Cloud has a number of his own. And wasn't the Four Sword thing just multi-player? (although I guess it might still technically work).

And what pray tell does this magic cape do?


----------



## naruto-kun2873 (Jun 12, 2006)

so wut uf they arent weapons, does it say anywhere that link cant drown him in massive loads of crap? Oh, and cape makes link invisible and invincible while he can still attack.  An invisible link can launch a nice sword lunge between the legs.


----------



## GangstaKakashi (Jun 13, 2006)

Master Sword v.s Buster Sword.hmmmm I would go with Cloud on this one. Link is alright, but he's just no Cloud. u can only make one.


----------



## dream (Jun 13, 2006)

Link is very good at what he does, but Cloud is on a whole different level.  Link wouldn't last long against Cloud.  I'll give Link 5 minutes at max.


----------



## naruto-kun2873 (Jun 13, 2006)

With 500 fairy friends?


----------



## dream (Jun 13, 2006)

naruto-kun2873 said:
			
		

> With 500 fairy friends?


 
From what I can remember Link can't carry 500 bottles...


----------



## naruto-kun2873 (Jun 13, 2006)

there were fairies that follow link around, and FORCE FAIRIES!


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 13, 2006)

seems like i need to step in again. 

clouds sword has no chance at breaking links sheild, 
link has a couple of mad counter moves that would nail anyone the first and socond time around 
link has mad magical powers, he's got dins' fire, nayru's love, farores, wind. everything stops when he starts playing his ocarina, his sword and sheild magically hang on his back, he holds twenty bombs each bigger than his head in his tunic, fourty if you count bomchus, his other equipment also magicall stays hidden. he has some mad transformation masks, plus the giants mask.

so dont count link out, he's got mad skills.


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 13, 2006)

I'd rather play an adventure game over an RPG anyday.

LINK WINS! Because Cloud has to wait for his turn to attack!


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Jun 13, 2006)

cloud could use his materia, and other amazing summons!


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 13, 2006)

Whatever, Cloud was paid to hang out in a Disney game to make it cooler.  Link fought in the Soul Caliber Arena!


----------



## naruto-kun2873 (Jun 13, 2006)

link can do 5 attacks in the time it takes cloud for his turn.


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 13, 2006)

Hoverboots FTW!
Cloud chases Link... then realizes he's not on the ground anymore (Wiley Coyote style)
RING OUT!


----------



## naruto-kun2873 (Jun 13, 2006)

LOLZ!  CLOUD WILL GET PWNED!!!!!!!!


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jun 13, 2006)

I think a sword fight really depends in which type of universe they fought in. Cloud's universe seems to have less gravity making everyone able to jump large heights, stay in the air for a long amount of time, and also letting Cloud hold that overweight sword of his. In Link's world which is probably more like ours, Cloud's swords would break easily and he'd probably have a harder time weilding it and jumping about. Link has to hold his Biggoron's Sword with two hands even when he has the gold gaunlets. That probably means Link and Cloud's worlds work differnet. So it's hard to put them into a sword fight.


----------



## naruto-kun2873 (Jun 13, 2006)

lolz, so...if cloud fought in our world...then he couldn't lift his sword, and link shoots for the twins.


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 13, 2006)

actually, that sounds like a cool idea. im gonna use that in other arguments.


----------



## naruto-kun2873 (Jun 14, 2006)

I have a life!!!!!!! its in a bottle on my gba, what u mean a _real_ life, ha, thats funny, who has one of those, lol


----------



## Zouri (Jun 14, 2006)

DeepThought said:
			
		

> Whatever, Cloud was paid to hang out in a Disney game to make it cooler.  Link fought in the Soul Caliber Arena!



Feh, KH doesn't need Cloud. That game is bad ass with only Disney characters.

Oh, and I'm glad that you liked my arguement advancedgamer14, since you used it for quite a while. But I might have given off the wrong idea. You see, in your arguement you said that Cloud probably couldn't use spells instantly. However, I believe that Cloud probably could pull a Kajda, because everyone uses materia in the same way. Everyone in the FF7 game used materia with that wierd start up thing, and Kadja was the only person in AC to use materia. With only that to base how materia actually works outside of a turn-based realm, it can be assumed that this is how all materia is used. Hence, I saw it and therefore I could believe it.

However, I hadn't seen Link pick up anything besides big rocks with his gauntlets. So that's why I didn't think that Link is so strong (and personally, I still don't). I still haven't found Link to pick up anything other than big rocks (which he can't cut in half, even with the MS) and it doesn't seem to help his strength in battle at all. 



			
				MetaHybrid said:
			
		

> I think a sword fight really depends in which type of universe they fought in. Cloud's universe seems to have less gravity making everyone able to jump large heights, stay in the air for a long amount of time, and also letting Cloud hold that overweight sword of his. In Link's world which is probably more like ours, Cloud's swords would break easily and he'd probably have a harder time weilding it and jumping about. Link has to hold his Biggoron's Sword with two hands even when he has the gold gaunlets. That probably means Link and Cloud's worlds work differnet. So it's hard to put them into a sword fight.



The thing is that Cloud has used swords that are about regular sized in the game. they just aren't well known because they weren't special or anything. But Cloud kicked just as much ass with those swords as he did with any other sword he's ever used. Plus, I'm under the impression that Cloud holding his sword and swinging it is all strength, because of his accomplishments.

Which actually brings me to another point, how much do the Golden Gauntlets really help. They can help Link lift large boulders but can't help him use the Biggoron's Sword? I'm under the impression that Link can use the sword without the Gauntlets. So what's up with that?

Oh, and another thing about that sword. Link can't use his shield with the Biggoron's Sword. And that shield is one of his greatest strengths in this battle, as it never breaks. Sure, that sword never breaks too, but I have a hard time believing that Link will be able to use the sword effectively enough to stave off Cloud's attack. And bending over and blocks with the shield on his back probably won't be the best way to protect himself in this fight. This is just from what I know, however, so please tell me if I'm missing something.


----------



## naruto-kun2873 (Jun 14, 2006)

Link masters the force and uses choke on cloud...


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jun 14, 2006)

Link has lifited other things besides big boulders. He has lifted large statues, uprooted trees, and has picked up many large monsters, all by using some item that increases his lifting power. I think Link would be able to carry the sword since it just makes sense when he has that much lifting power.


----------



## naruto-kun2873 (Jun 14, 2006)

ya, he might need the bracelet to do it tho, and in clouds universe, link could be like mega fast.


----------



## Pinkaugust (Jun 14, 2006)

it's pretty obvious that none of you Zelda-nerds  have ever played FF7...

Let me explain again..

The damage Cloud does in one strike takes out Link, while link can do his little combo, which won't harm Cloud very much, PLUS Cloud has Counter-materia, which are unblockable and does the same damage as an ordinary attack = certain death for link, even if he has a gazillion fairies. Cloud also has Speed Materia, which boosts his speed enormously, Link hasn't any similar abilities.
I've played all games we are discussing, I know what I say, unlike all you Zelda-fans who've never played FF7 and you FF7-fans who have never played Zelda.

These are facts I present to you, not fiction, which the rest of you bring into play. Cloud would win, Link would lose, it's as simple as that.


----------



## zaith (Jun 14, 2006)

cloud will beat link easely

no comments


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 14, 2006)

okay, anything materia wise doesn't fly in this fight. cloud gives all his materia to yuffie at the end of ff7, thats why she has it in ac. so so much for that. as for the golden gauntlets talk. ya gotta realise that the game was made in 98, they were working with limited tech, and i dont think they wanted to make link godly strong with his sword, or able to tear through houses with it. and if they are only good for lifting, then clouds dead if he swings vertically. link can grab clouds sword, and LIFT it up, then stab him in head. 

and links combo moves wont do much against cloud?????? last time i checked, cloud wasn't a rock and a sword going into your back and hurt, so i dont know what your talking about.

one final thing, comparing a movie that was made in 06, and a game made in 98, just plane isn't fair. link deserves a little mor credit than you cloud fans are giving him. the oot fighting system can be considered a little abstract, i mean his sword and sheil are magically floating on links back. and the biggoron sword fits in a sheath half it's size. lets also consider the fact that link does gravity defying moves in smash bros. melle as well, so i can consider them equal as swordsmen.


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 14, 2006)

oh, and i have played ff7, tried it a second time, got tired of repetedly hitting the circle button.


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jun 14, 2006)

Pinkaugust said:
			
		

> it's pretty obvious that none of you Zelda-nerds  have ever played FF7...
> 
> Let me explain again..
> 
> ...





You obviously haven't played many Zelda games since you said this. Link can boost his speed by using magical item,  has a spell that REFLECTS MAGIC,  has a counter attack that deals MORE than an ordinary attack. Finally, Link can boost his defense using other magical items which would probably make Cloud's attack weak as hell. 

You don't get? Well If Link were to use all his defensive items in his games, Omnislash would probably only deal up to 5000 damage in Cloud's FF game.


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 14, 2006)

really, link just uses nayru's love and he's invincible. meaning zero damag from omnislash. 

and pinkaugust, you say you've played all the games we are talking about, well you obviosly didn't play them like i did. the past three times i've played oot, i never died. how many people can say they never use a pheonix on cloud. plus he gets shot in advaent children, write through the chest, too. aerise had to bring him back.

and ur talking bout zelda fans, and ff7 fans. where do i go, i liked them both. 

another thing to think about is mentality. why are eithor of them fighting. if link has a better reason than he will never quit.


----------



## Pinkaugust (Jun 14, 2006)

MetaHybrid said:
			
		

> You obviously haven't played many Zelda games since you said this. Link can boost his speed by using magical item,  has a spell that REFLECTS MAGIC,  has a counter attack that deals MORE than an ordinary attack. Finally, Link can boost his defense using other magical items which would probably make Cloud's attack weak as hell.
> 
> You don't get? Well If Link were to use all his defensive items in his games, Omnislash would probably only deal up to 5000 damage in Cloud's FF game.



1: which Item boosts links speed in battle, makes him faster in EVERY way?

2: I have played all Zelda games, so that's nullified.

3: When fully boosted Link would have 160 hp counted from his heart pieces, so 1 hit from any slash in the Omnislash finisher would kill him, and he can hold 4 fairies with all his bottles, so he has 5 strikes until he dies and Game Over.

4: Cloud can do 9999 damage per attack, fully boosted. Link can do 4 damage (calculated from the BEST weapon in the Zelda-games fully boosted) Link does not have a counter-move that does more damage, it does ordinary damage and it only exists in wind waker. He has a jump attack, but that would make double damage of 1 strike, and in the latest games he has been able to make a combination of strikes, which would result in more damage anyway. So that's useless for you to say, too.

5: I'm not saying I don't like Link, he's one of my favorite characters in games ever. But I'm not being a fanboy here, like you guys, I realize that Cloud wins the fight, game or movie makes no difference, Cloud is the greater swordsman, period! Anyone who does not understand this is A) a fanboy OR B) an idiot.


----------



## Pinkaugust (Jun 14, 2006)

advancedgamer14 said:
			
		

> another thing to think about is mentality. why are eithor of them fighting. if link has a better reason than he will never quit.


Neither would Cloud, if fighting for a good cause. As everyone knows, Cloud never really stood a chance against Sephiroth, but he beat him just because he tried and tried and tried.

I understand that you meant well with that post, but it just isn't enough. Hell, I played through OoT and Wind Waker without being beaten up much either, but that has to do with the skill of the player, which isn't the case in any FF game, it's all about strategy, using the right move at the right time.
I played through FF7 twice, I enjoyed it the same both times, I played through Wind Waker and OoT twice, too, and enjoyed them the same, too.

It's all good games we're discussing here, but you guys are just not facing facts when you say Link can beat Cloud.

1: They have to fight on equal terms, don't you agree? So it would either be adventure style or turnbased rpg.

either way, Cloud's stats reach far higher than links, and anyone who has seen Cloud move in the game know that his slash is pretty fast, and his Materia can boost his strength/damage and hit ratio.

Previously someone argued that Cloud left behind his Materia in the end of FF7, so let's calculate on that. Equal terms people. Link then has to return his best weapon (master sword) and some of his awesome equipment due to them belonging to someone else. Which would result in Link:

1: having to go back to his first or second weapon, which is useless compared to the Sword of Evil's Bane (you who have played the games know which blade I am talking about)

2: Losing his reason to fight, Link fights for the fate of Hyrule, for Zelda.

3: Cloud still has a good reason to fight, he is looking for redemption, in which earlier statement says He will never lose!

There you have it.. AGAIN!!


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jun 14, 2006)

Pinkaugust said:
			
		

> 1: which Item boosts links speed in battle, makes him faster in EVERY way?
> 
> 2: I have played all Zelda games, so that's nullified.
> 
> ...




I have to say I don't like your logic in this debate one bit. Your saying Link only has 160 health based from his games. That is not realistic since this is a gameplay mechanic. You CANNOT say that Link would only do 4 damage to Cloud since that's how much damage it does in his game. These games have differnet methods in calculating health and damage. The Master sword in FF would probably be just as strong or stronger then Cloud's Ultima Sword and the same goes for Cloud's Sword. 

What I mean is, if Link was in FF he would most likely have 9999hp, and do more than a wimpy 4 damage. 

Also Link has had many generations of sword fighting due to his constant reincarnations. All the Links had excellent sword skills at young ages when they picked it up for the first time.

Also In Four Swords for the GCN Link can Split into four diffenrent people each with seperate minds and have a grand total of 120+ Force faires* which revive them upon death. That's a bit more than 5 strikes to kill Link off fully.


*Force Faries do not go into bottles


(Nice argument about Link having to return the master sword)


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 14, 2006)

!![/QUOTE]Neither would Cloud, if fighting for a good cause. As everyone knows, Cloud never really stood a chance against Sephiroth, but he beat him just because he tried and tried and tried.!![/QUOTE]

thats true, but cloud also has folks helping him beat sephiroth the first time around. 

!![/QUOTE]I understand that you meant well with that post, but it just isn't enough. Hell, I played through OoT and Wind Waker without being beaten up much either, but that has to do with the skill of the player, which isn't the case in any FF game, it's all about strategy, using the right move at the right time.
I played through FF7 twice, I enjoyed it the same both times, I played through Wind Waker and OoT twice, too, and enjoyed them the same, too.!![/QUOTE]


well, i have played oot seven times, and master quest once. and i never used a single stradegy in ff7. i just pounded my way in, revived a few characters here and there, but never used a stradegy counscously. 

!![/QUOTE]It's all good games we're discussing here, but you guys are just not facing facts when you say Link can beat Cloud.

1: They have to fight on equal terms, don't you agree? So it would either be adventure style or turnbased rpg.!![/QUOTE]

i agree

!![/QUOTE]either way, Cloud's stats reach far higher than links, and anyone who has seen Cloud move in the game know that his slash is pretty fast, and his Materia can boost his strength/damage and hit ratio.!![/QUOTE]

is there really a way to know what links stats would be. i would imigin if zelda was turned based (thank god it's not) that link would have mad stats as well, but it's hard to compare the two. if cloud was to go into an adventure style game, he would have probably have twenty heart max as well. plus link also has appeared in some fighting games, using percentage in smash bros. and a health bar in sould calibur two. in smash bros, link can take 999 damage and still be alive. 

!![/QUOTE]Previously someone argued that Cloud left behind his Materia in the end of FF7, so let's calculate on that. Equal terms people. Link then has to return his best weapon (master sword) and some of his awesome equipment due to them belonging to someone else. Which would result in Link:

1: having to go back to his first or second weapon, which is useless compared to the Sword of Evil's Bane (you who have played the games know which blade I am talking about)!![/QUOTE] 

true, he did return it at the end of oot, but in games like smash bros. and soul calibur he still has it. so i think it's safe to assume that after growing up, he gets to draw the sword again. 

!![/QUOTE]2: Losing his reason to fight, Link fights for the fate of Hyrule, for Zelda.!![/QUOTE]
 true, but if i'm correct cloud has jenova cells, jenova wasn't the best guy in thw world, he sounded pretty evil to me. if link or zelda sense the evil, then hyrule could be in danger. plus link could be also be fighting to prove himself as the best. but i really dont know what the presets for the fight is. there are many possibilitys. 

!![/QUOTE]3: Cloud still has a good reason to fight, he is looking for redemption, in which earlier statement says He will never lose!![/QUOTE]

really, who knows why they fighting, it's one of those variables we probably have no control over, but link seems like the mire honerable guy. 

There you have it.. AGAIN!![/QUOTE]

so, ther you have it.


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 14, 2006)

yeah, i know i screwed up the quotes thing


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## MetaHybrid (Jun 14, 2006)

Awesome. Thumbs up!


----------



## naruto-kun2873 (Jun 14, 2006)

Pinkaugust said:
			
		

> it's pretty obvious that none of you Zelda-nerds have ever played FF7...
> 
> Let me explain again..
> 
> ...


True, i havn't played ff7 long enough worth talking about because i couldnt stand it, but ur wrong about no boosts, in minish cap, u can get temporary power ups to put in the jar.


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 14, 2006)

i figured out links reason to not give up or let himself lose. if link loses, who's gonna protect hyrule should evil rear it's ugly head.


----------



## Pinkaugust (Jun 15, 2006)

we agreed that it must be on equal terms, so that if Cloud has no materia, Link doesn't have the master sword. 

Reasons for Link not having the Master sword when he grows up.
1: Link always returns the Master sword to it's resting place after every game he has it in! 
2: He doesn't have it just because he's an adult, it's because the Master Sword is needed to fend off evil!
3: We all agreed that in the equal terms if Cloud has no materia it's AFTER-GAME BATTLE, which would mean that Link would NOT have the Master sword, since he has already returned it, and is NOT fighting an evil force threatening to destroy Hyrule!

I'm surprised that you, as a fellow Zelda-gamer, wasn't aware of this. I'm assuming you perhaps didn't read the dialogue, but wanted the action...

Am I the only played around here who actually READS the dialogue in games???


----------



## *CLOUD* (Jun 15, 2006)

Cloud would most defininately win he's faster, stronger willed, agressive, and is not afraid of death...........not saying link would not be a challenge to him but even if link were stronger Sephiroth was stronger than Cloud in AC and Cloud still royally kicked his ass......in Comparison Link has not faced an opponet as strong the opponets  Cloud has


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 15, 2006)

well, i geuss he wouldn't have the master sword. i do feel kinda dum for not realising this. but he does have the biggorons sword, (possibly the gilded sword) and if he's fighting in clouds world,  he should be able to weild it in one hand. heres my logic behind this. link makes an apperance in soul calibur 2. the game takes place on earth, in japan. link is able to use the biggorns sword and the megaton hammer at the same time. so we can assum, earth has less gravity than hyrule, or something like that. 

in response to *cloud* ..... gannondorf, majora, master hand, crazy hand, soul edge. links taken on them and won. and thats only one version of link.  plus a few bosses that cloud couldn't take.


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jun 15, 2006)

I don't think Clour "Royally" kicked Sephiroth's ass. In AC it looked like Cloud was getting beaten and only killed him after performing his limit-break. Sephiroth was preety mush bewildered in the part, and preety much opened himself up for an attack. Also (and this is going to be really chessey) but Sephiroth played on Cloud's emotions and you can see Cloud's response in *CLOUD*'s sig. This probably gave Cloud that extra drive to kill Sephiroth or perform his limit-break since he wanted to protect what he cherished. Link of course won't give Cloud that extra drive since he isn't evil or bent on world domination.


----------



## *CLOUD* (Jun 15, 2006)

Can Two different characters from two completely opposite worlds even be compared??? Skill wise maybe but on a situational basis annything is possible between a fight between these two........IMO this fight would go in clouds favor.........although it would be a good fight it would not happen, the two have similar goals and their paths will never cross


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 15, 2006)

sounds like we made you realise cloud cant win, so u just said that to get out of it.

the fight does not go in clouds favor. cloud lacks materia, and any drive to win. link has most of his equipment, a huge advantage on eithor playing feild from the diferent gravitys, and he's the only one around to protect hyrule. link knows that if he dies, hyrule's got no defence from the evil forces, and that drives him to win.


----------



## *CLOUD* (Jun 15, 2006)

That being Said Cloud still has a Drive to Win.......Cloud would would fight to Live to be able to protect the children of the planet cloud is the only one who was able to stop sephiroth and cloud cant die until he know's there's no way Sephiroth can come back so Cloud would still have a drive to win.


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 15, 2006)

ya got me there, guess it goes back to who has more skill.


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 15, 2006)

shoot... Gannon is GUARANTEED to come back time and time again.
THAT's drive my friend.


----------



## *CLOUD* (Jun 16, 2006)

Face it we can argue who has the best skill all day long but the fact that we are debating an adventure style character Vs. an RPG style character is getting nowhere.............Cloud would dominate in an RPG setting and LINK would dominate in a Adventure Setting..........In Nuetral grounds (not including boosts and power ups) The Characters skill and persona would be the deciding factor........IMO skill is the ultimate tie breaker which I believe Cloud would win and most of you Believe Link would win..............


----------



## Azure-kun (Jun 16, 2006)

*CLOUD* said:
			
		

> Face it we can argue who has the best skill all day long but the fact that we are debating an adventure style character Vs. an RPG style character is getting nowhere.............Cloud would dominate in an RPG setting and LINK would dominate in a Adventure Setting..........In Nuetral grounds (not including boosts and power ups) The Characters skill and persona would be the deciding factor........IMO skill is the ultimate tie breaker which I believe Cloud would win and most of you Believe Link would win..............


 
  well put. link would need many faries for cloud to die of bordom. in over skill and pretty much Gimmicks it's self cloud would rock link's world. then again I like link's story's in Hyrule way better then cloud's.


----------



## *CLOUD* (Jun 16, 2006)

No Doubt about it Link's story does seem to catch alot more fan's but the depth of the Characters in FFVII make it better........Finally Someone who recognizes Cloud's skills...............


> in over skill and pretty much Gimmicks it's self cloud would rock link's world



Glad to Know I'm not getting bashed on this thread by everyone for thinking Cloud is awesome.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jun 16, 2006)

Hmmm deosn't Link have the Triforce of Courage then also makes him godlike?


----------



## *CLOUD* (Jun 16, 2006)

yes he does but..........but if link were able to use his Triforce of Courage to obtain a God-like stage then Cloud Would use Materia to obtain God-Like stage and they'd be right back where they started.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jun 16, 2006)

True but isn't Materia limited while Link can use his Triforce whenever he wants?


----------



## *CLOUD* (Jun 16, 2006)

If you've seen FF AC the you'd know that Kadaj used the materia in his arm whenevr he wanted to so no the materia wouldn't have a limit on use.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh ok.

You do know the Master Sword can supposedly destroy anything evil right? Hell I bet Link could take on Sephirtoh.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Yay 3000 post for the third time asm


----------



## *CLOUD* (Jun 16, 2006)

Put link in clouds place in the battle against sephiroth.......link is not infusused with mako or jenovea cells so when sephiroth stabbed cloud....if that had been link it would have been fatal..............Cloud is not evil so the master sword would have no effect other than that links best weapon......where ase Cloud can use the Omnislash 5


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jun 16, 2006)

^Link can use horizontal spinning slash.


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jun 16, 2006)

*CLOUD* said:
			
		

> Put link in clouds place in the battle against sephiroth.......link is not infusused with mako or jenovea cells so when sephiroth stabbed cloud....if that had been link it would have been fatal..............Cloud is not evil so the master sword would have no effect other than that links best weapon......where ase Cloud can use the Omnislash 5




Are you talking about the one in AC or some other fight?


----------



## Azure-kun (Jun 16, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> Hmmm deosn't Link have the Triforce of Courage then also makes him godlike?


 
  the triforce can only go so far agasint Nights of the round Remix(the advent children move where cloud is having all his friend throw him towards the Giant Beast)



  also cloud has sora's zintekkashin,which disables magic from both parties.


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 16, 2006)

one, the masters swords magic could possibly hurt cloud. cloud has jenova cells, jenova is a pretty evil guy, so i think that gives cloud a disadvantage. 

two, getting stabbed in the shoulder, not very fatal. 

three, if link wanted too, he could summon the godeses to come down and spite cloud

four, link has moves in smash bros. melee that make him clouds equal in a sword play. (cloud cant double jump or propel himself in the air by spinning himself around, then practically slide past his enemy, leaping up and driving a sword into their back) 

five. cloud tries omnislash 5, link would not just float int he air like that, then use triforce barrage

six. nights of the round remix, this a one on one fight. clouds buddies aren't around 

seven. if cloud uses materia like kadaj did, then it would be reflected back at cloud via th mirro sheild


----------



## SniXSniPe (Jun 16, 2006)

Cloud wins.

seph fight
Cold Metal Music Video

bike fight
Cold Metal Music Video


Off topic but meh
the parody of a video played in real life

Cold Metal Music Video


----------



## Toboe LoneWolf (Jun 16, 2006)

Link has bombs.

Bombs! =D

For that reason only, I wish for Link to win. Though tell the truth, I really can't say; I haven't had a chance to play the required video games.


----------



## naruto-kun2873 (Jun 17, 2006)

cloud go boom!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinkaugust (Jun 18, 2006)

advancedgamer14 said:
			
		

> well, i geuss he wouldn't have the master sword. i do feel kinda dum for not realising this. but he does have the biggorons sword, (possibly the gilded sword) and if he's fighting in clouds world,  he should be able to weild it in one hand. heres my logic behind this. link makes an apperance in soul calibur 2. the game takes place on earth, in japan. link is able to use the biggorns sword and the megaton hammer at the same time. so we can assum, earth has less gravity than hyrule, or something like that.
> 
> in response to *cloud* ..... gannondorf, majora, master hand, crazy hand, soul edge. links taken on them and won. and thats only one version of link.  plus a few bosses that cloud couldn't take.


Do you want to know why he wields it in one hand? Because he needs a shield in his animations!

Also, Soul Calibur 2 and Super Smash Bros. has nothing to do with the Zelda series, so you can't really state facts on this, either. None other than the Zelda games can you state facts on.

I don't wish to be rude, but you should've thought of this too, before using it as arguments.. It's quite unintelligent.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jun 18, 2006)

However the Master Sword can destroy anything that's evil. Cloud has Jenova cells in him which are evil so Link can destroy him also with the help of the Triforce of Courage.


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 18, 2006)

Pinkaugust said:
			
		

> I don't wish to be rude, but you should've thought of this too, before using it as arguments.. It's quite unintelligent.



 
You do know we are talking about video games here?


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 19, 2006)

Pinkaugust said:
			
		

> Do you want to know why he wields it in one hand? Because he needs a shield in his animations!
> 
> Also, Soul Calibur 2 and Super Smash Bros. has nothing to do with the Zelda series, so you can't really state facts on this, either. None other than the Zelda games can you state facts on.
> 
> I don't wish to be rude, but you should've thought of this too, before using it as arguments.. It's quite unintelligent.




now wait a goshdarn second. i could have sword this thread was called link vs. cloud strife. how silly of me, i geusse it's called link only from zelda series games vs. cloud strife. wow, i feel stupid. HAHAHAHA, i deserve a slap in the face. (boy, i love sarcasm)

point is, it's link. if we are only talking about videogame series, then advent children shouldn't count eithor.


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 19, 2006)

Damn straight!  Let's include Link from the TV series.

if that't a problem...
Well excuuuuuse me, Cloud fans.


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 19, 2006)

nothing in advent children makes sense anyway. cloud is a delivery boy, why does he have that crazy sword, does he have to fight off other disgruntled postmen.

clouds sword can cut through a building chunk, but it doesn't even scratch spehiroths sword or kadaj's sword.

the other two guys have guns in theire swords, but they only use the guns, why bother having the sword part. 

cloud nails sephiroth like six times with his omnislash move, and sephiroth isn't cut, no blood, nothing.

rude gets hit by a bill board, he still survives. you would think he would have a broken neck, possibly brain damage. 

no way in hell can sunglasses reflect bullets.

if they want to bring sephiroth ot jenova back, why not use a pheonix down.

and if red 13 is the last of his species, where do the kids come from.


----------



## Solar old (Jun 19, 2006)

isn't this kind of silly? Link's had so many different weapons and abilities throughout his reign on Nintendo Consoles that I wouldn't even know where to begin...At least Cloud's attacks are pretty much the same in all his games..."Limit Break, and OMNISLASH!!!!"


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 19, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> However the Master Sword can destroy anything that's evil. Cloud has Jenova cells in him which are evil so Link can destroy him also with the help of the Triforce of Courage.



Cells don't make you evil... your actions do. Jenova's actions and deeds were evil, but that doesn't make her cells evil.


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 19, 2006)

Keollyn said:
			
		

> Cells don't make you evil... your actions do. Jenova's actions and deeds were evil, but that doesn't make her cells evil.




cloud may not be evil but he gets his strength from an evil being. so if i was to geuuse, i would say the master sword would instantly destroy the jenova cells in cloud, making him a normal human, and incapable of lifting his sword.


----------



## solidspartan (Jun 19, 2006)

This is how this battle will go:
Cloud summons KotR
Link Cast Naryu's Love
From the midst of all the commotion of Link getting attacked comes a light arrow that cloud catches with his face, thus vaporizing his brains.
Game over. Link wins.


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 20, 2006)

i could see that happening. because one, cloud isn't strong enough to take link so has his knights do it for him, two, nayru's love makes link invincible, three, cloud wouldn't move, it's an rpg fighting style.


----------



## Azure-kun (Jun 20, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> However the Master Sword can destroy anything that's evil. Cloud has Jenova cells in him which are evil so Link can destroy him also with the help of the Triforce of Courage.


 you dont pay much attetion do you?

   remember when seph was glowing at the near end of advent children and cloud's sword grew into a different color when he Onislashed the shit outta him... the bandages on that sword is Proof he out lived Jenova, Plus after the fight the Genoma star left the planet. . . cloud converted his cells kid.


----------



## MYK (Jun 20, 2006)

> nothing in advent children makes sense anyway. cloud is a delivery boy, why does he have that crazy sword, does he have to fight off other disgruntled postmen.



umm...if you've ever played FF, it all makes sense. Cloud isn't just a delivery boy, he used to be what Kadaj () is, then gave it up (I still don't get why...)

anyway, Cloud would win. b/c if he could beat Kadaj/Sephiroth, and Kadaj can definitely beat Link, ergo Cloud > Link


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 20, 2006)

MederuYakushiKabuto said:
			
		

> anyway, Cloud would win. b/c if he could beat Kadaj/Sephiroth, and Kadaj can definitely beat Link, ergo Cloud > Link


^
That's flawed logic.  When did Link fight Kadaj or Sepiroth?

So are we agreeing that Advent Children counts in this battle? If that's the case, then the Legend of Zelda show is now included. 
Link is ambidextrous because the game shows him as a left-handed person and he is right-handed in the cartoon.


----------



## MYK (Jun 20, 2006)

> When did Link fight Kadaj or Sepiroth?



He didn't, but I am of the opinion that Link would get his ass kicked by them.


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 20, 2006)

link can beat cloud any day of the weak. both are good swordsmen, bith have driving force, both have cool techniques. however cloud has a single way of finishing things. when he's facing someone tougher, he uses omnislash. get past omnislash and cloud has nothing. link however is an expert at finding the perfect stradegy to win.

and cloud didn't have his crazy six in one sword as a solider or mercenary or whatever. he got it after ff7, and he got the motorcycle after too. so why, delivering stuff aint that dangerous.


----------



## Azure-kun (Jun 20, 2006)

advancedgamer14 said:
			
		

> link can beat cloud any day of the weak. both are good swordsmen, bith have driving force, both have cool techniques.


okay youve got my attention...




			
				advancedgamer 14 said:
			
		

> however cloud has a single way of finishing things. when he's facing someone tougher, he uses omnislash. get past omnislash and cloud has nothing. link however is an expert at finding the perfect stradegy to win.


 

I find it Impressive you had enough brain cells to type this bullshit,did you forget chimihazzerd and disarasta, nights of the round, or are you just buliding up rules for your own Inconsistant post. BTW Link *needed* triforce to finish Gannon, cloud on the other hand whiped Kadji with no materia, and to all of you using data from soul calibar and SMB-melee for link, dont forget Kingdom hearts 2. if sora can rips buildings,what makes you think someone above him doesnt have god like strenght?




			
				advancedgamer14 said:
			
		

> and cloud didn't have his crazy six in one sword as a solider or mercenary or whatever. he got it after ff7, and he got the motorcycle after too. so why, delivering stuff aint that dangerous.


 

do the world a favor and atleast *watch* advent children.Gosh can you all stop lying to yourselfs?


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jun 20, 2006)

What game did Link *need* the Triforce to beat Ganon? I can't seem to remember.


----------



## Azure-kun (Jun 20, 2006)

MetaHybrid said:
			
		

> What game did Link *need* the Triforce to beat Ganon? I can't seem to remember.


 


   Ocarina of time,but if you want details the master sword *Needs* the triforce to be at full power.


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jun 20, 2006)

Umm, I think you got it wrong. Link does not aquire the triforce in Oot, and from what I know, the Master Sword doesn't need the Triforce to be at full power.


----------



## solidspartan (Jun 21, 2006)

Link does have a piece of the Triforce on OoT, it's the Triforce of Courage. The Master Sword does not need the Triforce to be at full power, it was created to combat the Triforce in case it fell into the wrong hands. Link only used it once at the end when Ganondorf seems to shoot some waves of dark energy at Link and the Triforce of Courage puts up a barrier or just negates the attack all together.


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 21, 2006)

Mohkay said:
			
		

> okay youve got my attention...




thats good, u have an attention span, yay.




			
				Mohkay said:
			
		

> I find it Impressive you had enough brain cells to type this bullshit,did you forget chimihazzerd and disarasta, nights of the round, or are you just buliding up rules for your own Inconsistant post. BTW Link *needed* triforce to finish Gannon, cloud on the other hand whiped Kadji with no materia, and to all of you using data from soul calibar and SMB-melee for link, dont forget Kingdom hearts 2. if sora can rips buildings,what makes you think someone above him doesnt have god like strenght?



bulshit huh, if i'm correct then all of clouds limit breaks can only be used once that little pink bar fills up, and that fills when you take damage. link isn't going to give cloud time to fill up his bar, he'll finish him in two hits. as for knights of the round and the other summons. they have all been used against oponents that didn't even try to get out of the way, so link would obviously dodge them. plus if cloud does use a summon, it would prove that he can't beat link on his own, so he needs a couple of knights to help him. 

as for the triforce, so what if he used it to beat gannon, cloud has jenova cells helping him.

go ahead, use kingdom hearts, i dont care. if it's cloud, then it's cloud. i dont know why people get upset about games like this here, it's the same character. 







			
				Mohkay said:
			
		

> do the world a favor and atleast *watch* advent children.Gosh can you all stop lying to yourselfs?




i have seen advent children multiple times. it helps cloud, and hurts him at the same time. okay he can swing his big sword, but it shows how materia is used. it's shot from ones arm, making it easily reflected by the mirror sheild. 

to tell ya the truth, they probably would never finish the fight. if it was just a fight for fun, they would stop halfway through, say lets be friends, then go kick ganon and sephiroths ass for fun. but if it was a battle where the fate of the world is up for grabs, link beats cloud. he's the hero of time, he is destined to take out any evil. cloud just gets to kill sephiroth. he's got no reason to win.


----------



## Zack_Strife (Jun 22, 2006)

advancedgamer14 said:
			
		

> bulshit huh, if i'm correct then all of clouds limit breaks can only be used once that little pink bar fills up, and that fills when you take damage. link isn't going to give cloud time to fill up his bar, he'll finish him in two hits. as for knights of the round and the other summons. they have all been used against oponents that didn't even try to get out of the way, so link would obviously dodge them. plus if cloud does use a summon, it would prove that he can't beat link on his own, so he needs a couple of knights to help him.
> i have seen advent children multiple times. it helps cloud, and hurts him at the same time. okay he can swing his big sword, but it shows how materia is used. it's shot from ones arm, making it easily reflected by the mirror sheild.



No it isn't. Materia is equipped to weapons and armor. Kadaj and the others merged with because of whatever makes them "remenants" (apparently their composed entirely of lifestream held together by remenants of Sephiroths will or something).
Anyway, you're shooting yourself in foot. Advent Children shows that Limit Techniques can be used basically at will, it also shows that summons are more than a one shot technique. Could Link really dodge all of the Knights's exceptionally destructive attacks over any length of time?
You seem to be picking and choosing elements from the game and movie at will to suit your own bias towards Link. For example you state Link won't let Cloud fill his limit bar and that he'll finish him in two hits. You seem to be implying that while Link can move freely Cloud is bound by the rules of game mechanics and can't move or attempt to block he has to wait his turn and take the hits. It's the same again with the summon comment. You seem to be under the impression that Cloud can only launch KOTR at a stationary target as in the game but because Link can move in his game it won't work.
This is clearly nonsense. If you wan't to compare two characters you can't put all sorts of insane handicaps on one so your favourite can win.


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jun 22, 2006)

I don't think Limits can be used at will, Cloud was probably building up his limit break power when he was fighting sephiroth. I do agree with you that Cloud won't be a stationay target.


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 22, 2006)

How many times has Cloud saved the world? One? One and a half?
Link has saved the world at least ten times (I counted)
That's stamina and fortitude for ya.
(Hyrule is the world, there is nothing past those clouds)


----------



## Azure-kun (Jun 22, 2006)

advancedgamer14 said:
			
		

> thats good, u have an attention span, yay.


 
  I should be thanking your mother for last night then. 



			
				advancedgamer14 said:
			
		

> as for the triforce, so what if he used it to beat gannon, cloud has jenova cells helping him.


 
   Indeed,only difference is Jenova didn't go freaky on cloud as it did on the children.no triforce.no powers for link.



			
				advancedgamer14 said:
			
		

> go ahead, use kingdom hearts, i dont care. if it's cloud, then it's cloud. i dont know why people get upset about games like this here, it's the same character.


 






			
				advancedgamer14 said:
			
		

> i have seen advent children multiple times. it helps cloud, and hurts him at the same time. okay he can swing his big sword, but it shows how materia is used. it's shot from ones arm, making it easily reflected by the mirror sheild.


 
  I wonder if the mirror shield could refelct a Ion-cannon.*thinks*





			
				advancedgamer14 said:
			
		

> to tell ya the truth, they probably would never finish the fight. if it was just a fight for fun, they would stop halfway through, say lets be friends, then go kick ganon and sephiroths ass for fun. but if it was a battle where the fate of the world is up for grabs, link beats cloud. he's the hero of time, he is destined to take out any evil. cloud just gets to kill sephiroth. he's got no reason to win.


 
  cloud steals Links hat and Gives it to denzil as a birthday Gift...


----------



## naruto-kun2873 (Jun 22, 2006)

corse it could, they reflected alpha particles with a sheet of gold so why not atoms with a thick shield?


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jun 23, 2006)

Mohkay said:
			
		

> you dont pay much attetion do you?
> 
> remember when seph was glowing at the near end of advent children and cloud's sword grew into a different color when he Onislashed the shit outta him... the bandages on that sword is Proof he out lived Jenova, Plus after the fight the Genoma star left the planet. . . cloud converted his cells kid.



What bandages? I saw the whole damn movie and the only bandages I saw were on Rufus's face. Trust me Cloud never had any bandages.

The Master Sword combined with the Triforce of Courage and if Link even had the Fierce Diety Mask > Cloud.

Also Link could just use his Ocarina to travel back in time and kill Cloud while he is young so that Cloud never existed.

Link > Cloud


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 23, 2006)

You can't beat that logic.
Time travel pwns all.  Just ask Professor Peabody and Boy Sherman.


----------



## naruto-kun2873 (Jun 23, 2006)

nice...so kill his mother then?


----------



## timmysblood (Jun 23, 2006)

do you not forget that link fights in real time and cloud fights turnbased .
the fight would depned on who gets hit first with a sword.
 if you want to see unfair fights try goku vs sakura  
mirror sheild deflets magic you would know that if you paly legend of zelda orcerina of time. link also has long range weapons which he can use on the fly like the boomerang the bow would only be usefull if cloud didnt know that link was going to attack him. but the biggest pit against cloud is he fights in turnbased which is oviously a disadvantage 

OWNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




(donot make fun of my spelling by doing so your saying your an absolute retard obesed with pointing out what the writer already knows)


----------



## Zack_Strife (Jun 23, 2006)

timmysblood said:
			
		

> do you not forget that link fights in real time and cloud fights turnbased .
> the fight would depned on who gets hit first with a sword.
> if you want to see unfair fights try goku vs sakura
> mirror sheild deflets magic you would know that if you paly legend of zelda orcerina of time. link also has long range weapons which he can use on the fly like the boomerang the bow would only be usefull if cloud didnt know that link was going to attack him. but the biggest pit against cloud is he fights in turnbased which is oviously a disadvantage
> ...



Like I said.


> You seem to be picking and choosing elements from the game and movie at will to suit your own bias towards Link. For example you state Link won't let Cloud fill his limit bar and that he'll finish him in two hits. You seem to be implying that while Link can move freely Cloud is bound by the rules of game mechanics and can't move or attempt to block he has to wait his turn and take the hits. It's the same again with the summon comment. You seem to be under the impression that Cloud can only launch KOTR at a stationary target as in the game but because Link can move in his game it won't work.
> This is clearly nonsense. If you wan't to compare two characters you can't put all sorts of insane handicaps on one so your favourite can win.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 23, 2006)

Link's time travel is EXTREMELY limited. Don't use that.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Jun 23, 2006)

DeepThought said:
			
		

> How many times has Cloud saved the world? One? One and a half?
> Link has saved the world at least ten times (I counted)
> That's stamina and fortitude for ya.
> (Hyrule is the world, there is nothing past those clouds)


Different Incarnations of Link

Anyways, if you seriously think that Cloud would lose to Link......I don't even know, go to a doctor or something, because this is fucking Cloud we're talking about


----------



## Pinkaugust (Jun 23, 2006)

Zack_Strife said:
			
		

> No it isn't. Materia is equipped to weapons and armor. Kadaj and the others merged with because of whatever makes them "remenants" (apparently their composed entirely of lifestream held together by remenants of Sephiroths will or something).
> Anyway, you're shooting yourself in foot. Advent Children shows that Limit Techniques can be used basically at will, it also shows that summons are more than a one shot technique. Could Link really dodge all of the Knights's exceptionally destructive attacks over any length of time?
> You seem to be picking and choosing elements from the game and movie at will to suit your own bias towards Link. For example you state Link won't let Cloud fill his limit bar and that he'll finish him in two hits. You seem to be implying that while Link can move freely Cloud is bound by the rules of game mechanics and can't move or attempt to block he has to wait his turn and take the hits. It's the same again with the summon comment. You seem to be under the impression that Cloud can only launch KOTR at a stationary target as in the game but because Link can move in his game it won't work.
> This is clearly nonsense. If you wan't to compare two characters you can't put all sorts of insane handicaps on one so your favourite can win.


Not at will, only when your life is in true danger can you trigger a limit break, it's based on real acts of greatness, a small boy lifting a car off of his father trapped beneath and the likes, Cloud was severely injured when Sephiroth stabbed him, and later on he used a Limit break, as in the games, is triggered by damage. It had nothing to do with Cloud just doing the technique...


----------



## Pinkaugust (Jun 23, 2006)

DeepThought said:
			
		

> How many times has Cloud saved the world? One? One and a half?
> Link has saved the world at least ten times (I counted)
> That's stamina and fortitude for ya.
> (Hyrule is the world, there is nothing past those clouds)


There are lands beyond Hyrule, it's just a land,.. and every game, except for OoT and Majoras Mask, are about different Links, his spirit reincarnated in another century. The First was supposed to be the Hero of Time, with Ganondorf Dragmire as his enemy, who became immortal (in the time sense, not damage) and forever tormented hyrule but was always defeated by the same spirit, not the same person. THAT'S quite different..

I'm sorry, but the people arguing for Link here are just stupid, not many know any background about the world and many use SSB and Soul Calibur as ZELDA-games, just because Link is featuring in them... That's like saying the Naruto fillers follow the manga....

No offence those who know anything about Zelda...


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jun 23, 2006)

Keollyn said:
			
		

> Link's time travel is EXTREMELY limited. Don't use that.



I'm not sure why you think that, probably cause your basing it from Oot. Link also has "The harp of Ages" from the Oracle of ages game. he has traveled back in time around 400 years before using the harp.

Also to Pinkaugust the Link from OoT and MM is the same one in Oracle of Ages/Seasons, and thumbs up for you for coreecting both sides.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 23, 2006)

MetaHybrid said:
			
		

> I'm not sure why you think that, probably cause your basing it from Oot. Link also has "The harp of Ages" from the Oracle of ages game. he has traveled back in time around 400 years before using the harp.
> 
> Also to Pinkaugust the Link from OoT and MM is the same one in Oracle of Ages/Seasons, and thumbs up for you for coreecting both sides.



I'm mainly speaking of the Ocarina and Majora Link. Most of the time, people use that Link AND still make it out that his time travel is the shit.


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jun 23, 2006)

Link has three methods of time travel that I know of:

Oot: Travels foward and back in time 7 years, but gains and loses the master sword respectivaly and can only do it at the Temple of Time

MM: Can travel back in time 3 days, but can also slow time down and speed it up.

Ages: Can open "Time Portals"* to go back and foward many years. Then when you get the second tune, you can travel to the Present *from *the past *anywhere* . Finally, when you get the last tune, you can travel freely from the past and present.

Same Link in all three games

*Time portals are magical glyphs on the ground.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 23, 2006)

I guess you didn't notice the part when I said Ocarina and Majora, right?


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jun 23, 2006)

Keollyn said:
			
		

> I guess you didn't notice the part when I said Ocarina and Majora, right?




I saw that part buddy. I Just posted how it works and to clear up the other peole who are apparently saying that Link's time travel "is the shit" in Oot and MM when it is clearly limited.


----------



## naruto-kun2873 (Jun 24, 2006)

timmysblood said:
			
		

> if you want to see unfair fights try goku vs sakura


ya, goku is so outmatched.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jun 24, 2006)

Keollyn said:
			
		

> I'm mainly speaking of the Ocarina and Majora Link. Most of the time, people use that Link AND still make it out that his time travel is the shit.



He can time travel anywhere. Even in Oracle or Season he also time travel as someone else mentioned.



			
				Renton Thurston said:
			
		

> Different Incarnations of Link
> 
> Anyways, if you seriously think that Cloud would lose to Link......I don't even know, go to a doctor or something, because this is fucking Cloud we're talking about



And this is fucking Link we're talking about (sorry I know that that statement is not directed at me but just wanted to point someting out to strenthen my argument against Cloud)


----------



## NineG (Jun 24, 2006)

you know we are talking 14 pages about 2 hero's that could save the world
how they are gonna kill each other , 
but hold up wait NineG aren't you the zelda fan boy ?
yes i am , but this is useless 
people that love cloud are saying cloud is gonna cut link his dick
people that love link are saying link is gonna cut cloud his dick 

so here are now 2 dickles hero's 
and what have we won ?
nothin 

cloud fan boy's say cloud 
link fan boy's say link

and i say : i get the point already , it's been fun now go home ...

ofcourse nobody is gonna listen to this , but that was not the purpose of this
post , purpose of this post was : boy don't you think this battle is endless 
why can't we all be friends and all that crap ect ect ect


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 24, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> He can time travel anywhere. Even in Oracle or Season he also time travel as someone else mentioned.



If I'm not mistaken, Ocarina was TT via the Temple of Time for up to 7 days and Majora I don't know but I heard he only could go back 3 days. Tell me how that's anywhere?


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jun 24, 2006)

Keollyn said:
			
		

> If I'm not mistaken, Ocarina was TT via the Temple of Time for up to 7 days and Majora I don't know but I heard he only could go back 3 days. Tell me how that's anywhere?




I guess you didn't read my post about his time travel right? It's seven years, not seven days. He can't age that fast.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 24, 2006)

My mistake, I meant seven years. Still limited.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jun 24, 2006)

Keollyn said:
			
		

> If I'm not mistaken, Ocarina was TT via the Temple of Time for up to 7 days and Majora I don't know but I heard he only could go back 3 days. Tell me how that's anywhere?



Sorry anytime.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Jun 24, 2006)

So he can go back 7 years and do what? Get his ass kicked by a 16 year old Cloud? Also Link would be Young Link, which ain't that good


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jun 24, 2006)

Forgot the OoT time travel. The one you want is Orcale of Ages, which lets Link travel to the past at least 400 years. Doing that he can kill Cloud's mother. Doing this however is too easy of a victory, just like the Tri-force. So lets scrap it.


----------



## Mugendai-Shi (Jun 24, 2006)

I don't know what you all have been talking about the whole thread but...

Link wins <.<


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 24, 2006)

Wait what!? Bloodlust is on? I didn't see that in the first post. If it isn't, why are we OOC Link? Why would Link kill someone's mother? Stop making Link do something he'd never do.


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jun 24, 2006)

That's just another way Link could win against Cloud, I'm not saying he'd do it right off the bat. Besides would Cloud ever try to kill someone who saved the world and isn't bent on destroying it? I wouldnd't think so, and neither would Link. In this case however, I'm guessing we are taking all possibilites.


----------



## Jeffrey199 (Jun 24, 2006)

Cloud wins this, assuming he has materia. If you saw Advent Children you would know why he has much more skill than Link. Link's magic can't beat Clouds. Also Omni Slash > Link's spinning attack.

I'm a link fanboy though, and say link would put up a good fight, he's just outmatched.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 24, 2006)

MetaHybrid said:
			
		

> That's just another way Link could win against Cloud, I'm not saying he'd do it right off the bat. Besides would Cloud ever try to kill someone who saved the world and isn't bent on destroying it? I wouldnd't think so, and neither would Link. In this case however, I'm guessing we are taking all possibilites.



Truthfully. I'm rooting for neither. I just like pointing out improbable thing. If we bloodlust Link, yeah, I think he would do that.


----------



## rubyfox (Jun 25, 2006)

link would loose so bad, cloud could just drop his sword on link and link would die. you also say he can go back in time and fight young cloud, but even then cloud had been geneticly enhanced. also cloud was born a teenager. cloud would win i mean hes a human. cloud also has jenova cells. and if you've seen the movie you would know right away cloud would win. i like link but im sorry he would get owned.


----------



## rubyfox (Jun 25, 2006)

you know what link is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that wears tights and still hasn't hit zelda. cloud rocks and has great style and he can have tifa whenever he wants tho9ugh i think he feels guilty about aeris.


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 26, 2006)

You most much but say little.


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 26, 2006)

rubyfox said:
			
		

> link would loose so bad, cloud could just drop his sword on link and link would die. you also say he can go back in time and fight young cloud, but even then cloud had been geneticly enhanced. also cloud was born a teenager. cloud would win i mean hes a human. cloud also has jenova cells. and if you've seen the movie you would know right away cloud would win. i like link but im sorry he would get owned.



link can move, he wouldn't get killed by a sword droping, thats just stupid. if cloud did try to just drop his sword, then link would probably catch it, then kill cloud with it. 

i agree about the going back in time thing, thats kinda dumb,

jenova cells are nothing compared to the golden gauntlets.

and the movie, thats nothing special, link also does crazy moves.


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 26, 2006)

rubyfox said:
			
		

> you know what link is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that wears tights and still hasn't hit zelda. cloud rocks and has great style and he can have tifa whenever he wants tho9ugh i think he feels guilty about aeris.




what ya did here was kinda dumb, and completely off topic. but just to prove you wrong, if cloud can have tifa whenever he wants, why do they adopt?


----------



## Agent Mars (Jun 26, 2006)

Okay lets get some things straight.

Hulk Hogan > Link=Cloud

Alright?


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 26, 2006)

Agent Mars said:
			
		

> Okay lets get some things straight.
> 
> Hulk Hogan > Link=Cloud
> 
> Alright?




actually, i like to think of it like this.

link > cloud > everyone else > hulk > pro wrestlers > hulk hogan.

anyquestions?


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 27, 2006)

Zelda - Alive
Aeris - Not so much

(Hogan WTF?  He may eat his vegetables, but Link drinks his Lon Lon milk.  It builds a body strong! Lon Lon FTW!)


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 27, 2006)

i got another thing to say. links fairy tells him about his enemies, so link can know about the jenova cells. therfore he can use the song of healing on cloud, taking the jenova cells away from him, and making the jenova mask.


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jun 27, 2006)

advancedgamer14 said:
			
		

> i got another thing to say. links fairy tells him about his enemies, so link can know about the jenova cells. therfore he can use the song of healing on cloud, taking the jenova cells away from him, and making the jenova mask.



I think we can argue whether that would work or not.

 The faires know about the enemies that are in their world. That's why they know their weakness, such as Poes, Stalfos and Keese. Navi had no clue what Ganondorf's weakness was in Oot, so I doubt she could tell Cloud had Jenvoa Cells in him that are increasing his strength.

I'm also not sure if the Song of Healing would remove the Jenova Cells from Cloud. I'll have to think about it.


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 27, 2006)

MetaHybrid said:
			
		

> I think we can argue whether that would work or not.
> 
> The faires know about the enemies that are in their world. That's why they know their weakness, such as Poes, Stalfos and Keese. Navi had no clue what Ganondorf's weakness was in Oot, so I doubt she could tell Cloud had Jenvoa Cells in him that are increasing his strength.
> 
> I'm also not sure if the Song of Healing would remove the Jenova Cells from Cloud. I'll have to think about it.





even if the fairys dont tell him, he might be able to sense it, maybe the triforce would react to it, maybe he saw himself using the song in a dream.


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jun 27, 2006)

advancedgamer14 said:
			
		

> even if the fairys dont tell him, he might be able to sense it, maybe the triforce would react to it, maybe he saw himself using the song in a dream.



I don't think any of those would happen. Also the Song Of healing can only heal the sorrows of some tormented souls and seal curses and spirits into masks. I'm not sure it would effect Cloud's Jenova Cells.


----------



## lazyeyeZ0o (Jun 27, 2006)

hmm i dont really see the big hype around cloud is all about...

WOW you can do 9999 damage with omi slash at level 100?! [/sarcastic]

I can do 9999 damage just about in any game with max level

you act as if omi slash is unblockable

and i dont really like link either because nintendo needs to make some new games instead of remaking old ones

but this is close matched if ask me but i would say link because...

did anyone else noticed that cloud in advent child never fought on the ground?! he was always on his bike, in the tress, at a very high place or the very last fight with seph in mid-air.

that was because his sword was too freakingly big. if he swings down while he is on the ground, its gonna hit the flood and that would slow him down. that would be enough for link to finish the job


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 27, 2006)

lazyeyeZ0o said:
			
		

> hmm i dont really see the big hype around cloud is all about...
> 
> WOW you can do 9999 damage with omi slash at level 100?! [/sarcastic]
> 
> ...






HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!! that is amazing, i never thought of that!!!!!!!! 


but i bet someone is gonna have something to say bout that.


----------



## Pinkaugust (Jun 27, 2006)

this thread has become too moronic, no reason to continue posting here...


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 28, 2006)

Pinkaugust said:
			
		

> this thread has become too moronic, no reason to continue posting here...




well, it seems to me that we have just proved you wrong, but i will agree that i've seen some dumb posts.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Jun 28, 2006)

advancedgamer14 said:
			
		

> well, it seems to me that we have just proved you wrong, but i will agree that i've seen some dumb posts.


Yeah, I've seen your posts too


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 28, 2006)

Link wins.


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 28, 2006)

Renton Thurston said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've seen your posts too




completely uncalled for!!!!!!!!!!!! your just upset that we've proven cloud to not as great as people say he is.


----------



## escamoh (Jun 28, 2006)

Cloud is cooler then Link. End of story.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jun 28, 2006)

^I fail to see why.


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Jun 29, 2006)

yeah, they are both pretty cool guys




so i'm gonna recap here. 

cloud has to be jumping about to use his sword, links fights on the ground. 

if cloud uses materia like kadaj does, it's easily reflected by the mirror sheild.

link has an advantage from the gravity difference

link has sweet counter moves that will stop cloud in his tracks.


----------



## Arwenchan (Jun 30, 2006)

That would be like Konohamaru vs. Itachi.
Cloud being Itachi xDD

Which means, Cloud wins.. HAH

[Even though I would cheer for Link T.T I'm such a link-fangirl, but I have to put that behind and see the facts xD]


----------



## *CLOUD* (Jul 1, 2006)

well.....this tread is going nowhere.....argue back and forth if you want to i say cloud wins.....and thats my final post here been nice but this tread really hasn't proved anything.


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jul 1, 2006)

*CLOUD* said:
			
		

> well.....this tread is going nowhere.....argue back and forth if you want to i say cloud wins.....and thats my final post here been nice but this tread really hasn't proved anything.



Well at least you brought up solid points for Cloud. I guess I'm done with this.


----------



## NineG (Jul 1, 2006)

Well both groups brought up solid points


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jul 1, 2006)

no they didnt...link would get owned, and im surprised this is still being talked about.


----------



## Azure-kun (Jul 2, 2006)

advancedgamer14 said:
			
		

> actually, i like to think of it like this.
> 
> link > cloud > everyone else > hulk > pro wrestlers > hulk hogan.
> 
> anyquestions?


 
  just one. . . why the Feck are you still talking, this thread seems very. . . dead, no fariy or phoenix could ever Bring it back.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jul 2, 2006)

Link wins. Master Sword > Cloud's balls.


----------



## Kimimaro (Jul 2, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> no they didnt...link would get owned, and im surprised this is still being talked about.




Anyways, being able to block bullets>Link's master sword.


----------



## NineG (Jul 2, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> no they didnt...link would get owned, and im surprised this is still being talked about.


no you think that link would get owned 
please don't talk like you are a Orthodox-Catholic tying to force your opinion on me , you think that link would get owned , 

and that's the whole problem in this thread 
everybody is right and nobody is wrong , 

great just great


----------



## Gaara722 (Jul 5, 2006)

I like both characters, but I think that Cloud would win.


----------



## Tao (Jul 5, 2006)

i agree both are awesome characters but Cloud would win.


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jul 5, 2006)

And I think Link would win.


----------



## ShikamaruNara (Jul 5, 2006)

Cloud. Don't get me wrong, Link is one of my favorite video game characters, but Cloud is, as said before, faster, stronger, and he has a bigger sword. Link is kind of the Batman of video games, he doesn't really have any special powers, he just uses tools.


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jul 5, 2006)

You need to really know Link to know that he would most likely win. I also like Cloud, but Link is too powerful with the items he has.


----------



## Leoman (Jul 6, 2006)

Alright step aside the Zelda Hokage has come. 

See, I know Cloud is very powerful, he has a big sword that can cut thru Wolvering's blades, and also thru shields and all that. But the only reasson he does that, is because the monsters don't level up. They stay the same level while Cloud get's strogner and stronger. In Link's case, the monsters are already very strong and if he wants to kill them faster, he needs to upgrade his swords. Of course he doesn't get any levels from killing them (Atleast not in the Zelda games pass Link's adventure). He just get's items like bombs, rupees, etc... So anyway, I've seen Cloud in Advent Children and frankly, he sucks more than he does in the game. You say he can kill powerful monsters by himself, then why did he need his friends to help him kill that dragon thing Jenova's children made? Why didn't he killed it by himself or why didn't he kill Sephiroth's avatar and the others by himself? Because he isn't like Link my friend. Sure he has magic and deitis and all that stuff. But Link has expirience in battle. Up to about 5 faries that can revive him if he dies, the Fierce Deity mask that makes Sephiroth look like he was an insignificant insect. so before talking shit about Link and all that, please watch Advent Children and witness Cloud getting his ass kicked .


----------



## Ryphan (Jul 6, 2006)

At least give Link the Fierce Diety Mask...
Anyways, Cloud.  For Advent Children reasons.


----------



## narutorulez (Jul 6, 2006)

i bet Cloud would win


----------



## ChaochroX (Jul 6, 2006)

Leoman said:
			
		

> Alright step aside the Zelda Hokage has come.
> 
> See, I know Cloud is very powerful, he has a big sword that can cut thru Wolvering's blades, and also thru shields and all that. But the only reasson he does that, is because the monsters don't level up. They stay the same level while Cloud get's strogner and stronger. In Link's case, the monsters are already very strong and if he wants to kill them faster, he needs to upgrade his swords. Of course he doesn't get any levels from killing them (Atleast not in the Zelda games pass Link's adventure). He just get's items like bombs, rupees, etc... So anyway, I've seen Cloud in Advent Children and frankly, he sucks more than he does in the game. You say he can kill powerful monsters by himself, then why did he need his friends to help him kill that dragon thing Jenova's children made? Why didn't he killed it by himself or why didn't he kill Sephiroth's avatar and the others by himself? Because he isn't like Link my friend. Sure he has magic and deitis and all that stuff. But Link has expirience in battle. Up to about 5 faries that can revive him if he dies, the Fierce Deity mask that makes Sephiroth look like he was an insignificant insect. so before talking shit about Link and all that, please watch Advent Children and witness Cloud getting his ass kicked .


Are you insane? Cloud was not weak in AC he had a deadly virus and even with that he was still able kick alot of ass. There is no attack that link has that can match a mega flare from bahamut and cloud flew right through it. Cloud could cut through building chunks like butter and thats not even mentioning all of the abilities that his materia could give him. The best stratagy in the world could not give link a win against cloud. Reference the fight between luffy and ussop. Ussop used an awsome stratagy and actually hurt luffy pretty bad but luffy still was able to kick his ass because luffy is just too strong. This is the same case here. Honestly I don't know how you fanbois sleep at night posting such idiotic arguments.


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jul 6, 2006)

Link still wins. Anyone who has played all the Zelda games would know that.


----------



## Uchiha kid (Jul 6, 2006)

Cloud wins. 

No....Cloud Destroys.


----------



## Leoman (Jul 6, 2006)

Think what you want. Still Link is better .


----------



## solidspartan (Jul 6, 2006)

Cloud only survived the attack from Bahamut with Aeris' help. Then at the end of the movie he gets shot clean through by a bullet and dies. If Cloud tries to use his rubble cutting sword against Link, then Link counters with his shield that giant flaming rocks break upon when hit it giving Link the perfect chance to stab him in the heart. Cloud does Omni-Slash Ver.5, then Link makes and unbreakable barrier, Then cleaves him in half with a spin attack and Cloud dies.

Link annihilates.


----------



## rubyfox (Jul 6, 2006)

advancedgamer14 said:
			
		

> i got another thing to say. links fairy tells him about his enemies, so link can know about the jenova cells. therfore he can use the song of healing on cloud, taking the jenova cells away from him, and making the jenova mask.


omg all of you are a bunch a fucking morons. jenova cells arnt a disease its part of his dna. oh and about the droppings his sword on link. obviously he wouldnt do that. and link could never catch clouds sword or one hed break his hands or have them cut off. 2 he so dam slow he would die before he ssaw itg coming. i mean come on link cant block bullets with his sword cloud can. this shows his reflexes and his speed. oh and ab out the golden gloves it lets him carry a sword i think. but the sword still isnt as big as cl0ouds. did you see what cloud can do with his sword. he waves it above his freakin head like a baton.


----------



## solidspartan (Jul 6, 2006)

Cloud never blocked a single bullet after it was fired, he just moved his sword to where the gun was pointing. The Jenova cells aren't a part of his DNA they're just cells that he was injected with. Just because his sword is bigger doesn't mean he's a better swords or that he's stronger. In OoT Link can lift and swing the Biggorons sword just fine without any physical augmentation, in Wind Waker picks up swords dropped by his enemies that are three times his size and hurl them about 50 feet and he's only 12 years old, if Cloud was never enhanced with mako and Jenova cells he would never be able to lift that sword.


----------



## Leoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Because no matter how many times you use it against something, it won't break or anything unlike that rusty thing Cloud even disposed of. Come on man, if the Jenova cells didn't give him the disseas, then what did? And on top of that, why was he getting his ass kicked by Sephiroth till he mention something to him (Cloud to Sephiroth)? Face it my friend. If Cloud didn't have those enhancement (The only enhancement Link had were those Globs), then he wouldn't be able to carry those swords or wave it around like a baton.


----------



## ChaochroX (Jul 7, 2006)

How the hell can you seriously say this shit? Clouds defense alone wins him this battle. If you don't like the thing about him flying through the mega flare because "he got help from areis" then whatever he took a gunshot strait to the head point blank and he didn't even bleed. Cloud is stronger (offensively and defensivly), faster(he did deflect gunfire), better equipt(materia he could summon base bahamut and sit back while Link gets destroyed let alone neo bahamut or bahamut ZERO). Listen there's nothing wrong being a fan boy it's ok if you really like link i mean i do too but when you let it get so bad you post such stupid shit it gets to be annoying so please be sensable.


----------



## MetaHybrid (Jul 7, 2006)

ChaochroX said:
			
		

> he took a gunshot strait to the head point blank and he didn't even bleed.



Are you talking about when Azoo shot him in AC during the first Motar Bike fight? It defelcted off his glasses, and didn't hit his head.


----------



## vegetax6 (Jul 8, 2006)

cloud easily


----------



## Azure-kun (Jul 8, 2006)

cloud, Advent children is a supiror Generation then that of Hyrule.


----------



## DeepThought (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah... that's grammar I can trust.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Jul 11, 2006)

Link with no prep-time would lose to Cloud.

HOWEVER, with prep-time and him at his prime (meaning every weapon possible in all the games) I would say he has a chance. 

I'll give you an example:
He has prep-time so he uses the ability in four swords to turn himself into four individuals. Now then one of his clones uses the occarana(screw spelling) of time and goes back to right before he cloned himself and does the whole thing again. Rinse and Repeat by a few thousand times and you have tens of thousands of links each at their full power facing one cloud. 
Link wins in this scenario.


----------



## Leoman (Jul 12, 2006)

*Sigh* Ok. Tell me this, has there ever been a chance were Cloud didn't have those power ups he had? No. you always see him when he is at his fullest. When he has all those powerups and stuff like that. Show me a Cloud who has nothing and I mean nothing like the Jenova cells and I'll show you a Cloud that can't do shit.


----------



## naruto-kun2873 (Aug 2, 2006)

cloud cant ever do jack...


----------



## Jack Bauer (Aug 2, 2006)

Link >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Cloud

Thread over.


----------



## naruto-kun2873 (Aug 2, 2006)

????thread over?


----------



## Jack Bauer (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes. It's over. Link pwns all.


----------



## not TekJounin (Aug 2, 2006)

Link_Uzumaki said:
			
		

> yes i'm asking who'd win between link and cloud now give me your opinion i say link because he has skill don't make me explain any further.



Fanboyism. Cloud wins, just out of curiousity you did see FF7 Advent Children right?


----------



## Jack Bauer (Aug 2, 2006)

101 said:
			
		

> Fanboyism. Cloud wins, just out of curiousity you did see FF7 Advent Children right?



You fail for this.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 2, 2006)

naruto-kun2873 said:
			
		

> cloud cant ever do jack...


He can do this:
Omnislash
Knights of the Round==Absorb
Mime==Absorb
Final Attack==Pheonix

The ability to use Knights of the Round (a very powerful summon) up to ten times in a row, completely healing himself after each one, and the ability to automatically revive himself up to five times=pwned Link in my book.

But more seriously, this depends on which Link we're using here.


----------



## naruto-kun2873 (Aug 2, 2006)

Link and all of his twins join forces and pwn cloud.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Aug 2, 2006)

Link using the Fierce Diety's Mask, Triforce of Power, Master Sword, Ocarina of Time and any other mystical items he uses could defeat Cloud easily.

The OoT is enough to defeat Cloud.


----------



## not TekJounin (Aug 2, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> You fail for this.



Listen to Shiron's post right beneath you.



			
				Shiron said:
			
		

> He can do this:
> Omnislash
> Knights of the Round==Absorb
> Mime==Absorb
> Final Attack==Pheonix



You forgot Climhazzard.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Aug 2, 2006)

101 said:
			
		

> Listen to Shiron's post right beneath you.



You still fail.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 2, 2006)

101 said:
			
		

> Listen to Shiron's post right beneath you.
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot Climhazzard.


 I purpousely didn't include it, due to it not being his best limit break. I was merely going for the best of what he can do.

And like I said, this does depend on which Link it is.... Like I personally feel that Cloud would be able to defeat OoT link (although I know D-T disagrees with me there, and I won't argue it, due to knowing that I wouldn't be able to get anywhere. So I'll just let D-T claim vicotry here or whatever) and Windwaker Link. Majora's Mask Link, I'm not sure about, due to never finishing it. Twilight Princess isn't out yet, so I can't say anything here, since I don't know anything about his weapons/abillites. Super Smash Bros. (Melee) Link... definitely goes to Cloud. And I never played any of the Game Boy/GBA games.


----------



## naruto-kun2873 (Aug 3, 2006)

at the start of the zelda games, link usually only has the ability of a guy with a stick...


----------



## Nexas (Aug 3, 2006)

naruto-kun2873 said:
			
		

> at the start of the zelda games, link usually only has the ability of a guy with a stick...


At the beggining of FFVII Cloud could take bullets and and act like nothing happened.


----------



## naruto-kun2873 (Aug 3, 2006)

but at the end, link pwns gods!!!


----------



## Nexas (Aug 3, 2006)

naruto-kun2873 said:
			
		

> but at the end, link pwns gods!!!


Since when was Ganon a god?


----------



## Shiron (Aug 3, 2006)

naruto-kun2873 said:
			
		

> but at the end, link pwns gods!!!


Ganon is no more of a god than Sephiroth is.


----------



## ZergKage (Aug 3, 2006)

This is actually being debated? :amazed


----------



## MetaHybrid (Aug 3, 2006)

It really depends on the Link we are talking about like Shiron said, since they all have different skills and equipment. Also, the Links from Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask and Oracle of Ages/Seasons are the same Link. I'm not sure if this first generation Link is in any other Zelda games.


----------



## shadow978 (Aug 3, 2006)

*Link....*



			
				Link_Uzumaki said:
			
		

> yes i'm asking who'd win between link and cloud now give me your opinion i say link because he has skill don't make me explain any further.




Link all the way man I've always been a fan of The legend of zelda so Link for me.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 3, 2006)

Nexas said:
			
		

> At the beggining of FFVII Cloud could take bullets and and act like nothing happened.



Game logic < Actual logic.

Cloud is not bulletproof.


----------



## Nexas (Aug 3, 2006)

Keollyn said:
			
		

> Game logic < Actual logic.
> 
> Cloud is not bulletproof.


But he still took a fall from a reacter to the slums and came out pretty much unharmed.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 3, 2006)

Nexas said:
			
		

> But he still took a fall from a reacter to the slums and came out pretty much unharmed.



I never said he wasn't tough... I just said that him getting shot is HARDLY logical.

And he did have the help of a flower bed on his fall. How much help? Who knows.


----------



## Orga777 (Aug 3, 2006)

Keollyn said:
			
		

> I never said he wasn't tough... I just said that him getting shot is HARDLY logical.
> 
> And he did have the help of a flower bed on his fall. How much help? Who knows.



Since when is anything in video games logical? Anyway, I am going with Cloud. He has one big sword, and he will beat Link up and down the block with it. Not to mention all the fancy magic spells. He can give Link a big shock with those.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 3, 2006)

Orga777 said:
			
		

> Since when is anything in video games logical?



I think that was the point I was getting at. Look up a few post and you'll see.


----------



## syrup (Aug 3, 2006)

What happens is link is losing, and right as cloud is about to thrust his sword through links chest Epona kicks him in the face knocking him unconsious...link then gets up, ties his iron boots to cloud and trows him into lake Huron.


----------



## FEFFRock (Aug 3, 2006)

Ehh If Link used the Fierce Diety mask then he would win, however any other form of Link would lose, due mainly to the differences in the style of the games.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 3, 2006)

Or Link could just use the Fanster Sword and destroy Cloud with the a light tap from the hilt.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Aug 3, 2006)

Shiron said:
			
		

> Ganon is no more of a god than Sephiroth is.



Ganon did however had the Triforce of Power which gave him godly powers as did Link have the Triforce of Courage.

And Link defeated Ganon at the end of OoT even though Ganon was already corrupted by the ToP. That makes Link also have god-like powers.


----------



## Shinmaru (Aug 3, 2006)

*i'm back....*

after watching the final fantasy movie i've made my official verdic....
link wins.
think of it this way it all depends on which time period they fight in if it's link time then there's no chance cloud would have the jenova cell due to lake of tech and link would win easily...while if it took place in cloud time link might have the jenova cell to if not then he wouldn't have to worry about that tunic to slow him down and at that rate they'd be equal...whatt do ya think..


----------



## MetaHybrid (Aug 3, 2006)

Link_Uzumaki said:
			
		

> after watching the final fantasy movie i've made my official verdic....
> link wins.
> think of it this way it all depends on which time period they fight in if it's link time then there's no chance cloud would have the jenova cell due to lake of tech and link would win easily...while if it took place in cloud time link might have the jenova cell to if not then he wouldn't have to worry about that tunic to slow him down and at that rate they'd be equal...whatt do ya think..



I don't agree. You can't take away Cloud's enhancements, and you can't give them to Link either.


----------



## Nexas (Aug 3, 2006)

> after watching the final fantasy movie i've made my official verdic....
> link wins.
> think of it this way it all depends on which time period they fight in if it's link time then there's no chance cloud would have the jenova cell due to lake of tech and link would win easily...while if it took place in cloud time link might have the jenova cell to if not then he wouldn't have to worry about that tunic to slow him down and at that rate they'd be equal...whatt do ya think..


You can't just take away Cloud's Jenova cells. Unless you go back in time before the Nibelheim incident occured than he will always have them. And back then Cloud had a gun and a Gun>all of Link's equipment.


----------



## Hagen (Inactive) (Aug 3, 2006)

Cloud will win. both are skilled in sword hand have a vast arsenal of weapons, but Cloud has all his spell stuff too. l


----------



## naruto-kun2873 (Aug 3, 2006)

Nexas said:
			
		

> Since when was Ganon a god?


ganon is the essence of the god of evil.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Aug 3, 2006)

naruto-kun2873 said:
			
		

> ganon is the essence of the god of evil.



He became one when he took the Triforce of Power.


----------



## Nexas (Aug 3, 2006)

Well Ganon is a pretty incompetent god to get is ass handed to him so many times. Really the only thing that makes Ganon even somewhat god-like is the fact that he seems incapable of dieing.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Aug 3, 2006)

^True and he comes back everytime because of his Triforce Power.


----------



## Nexas (Aug 4, 2006)

I have found some amazing info on both Link and Cloud.





Use it to decide who wins.


----------



## Shinmaru (Aug 4, 2006)

*hmm.....*

how does that info help.....never mind i still say link look at my user name my verdic ain't changing...


----------



## Nexas (Aug 4, 2006)

^Wait you think Link will when just because you like him more?



			
				Uncyclopedia on Cloud said:
			
		

> Besides his unexplained gravity defying hair, Cloud has shown a number of super human abilities.
> 
> Cloud said his penis was bigger than his sword. Aerith, Tifa, Yuffie, Yuna, and Auron all found that to be true... at the same time. I saw it...I was there with the camera.
> 
> ...


How can Link compare against this?

Edit: Link_Uzumaki  shrink your sig or put it in a spoiler tag please.


----------



## shadow978 (Aug 4, 2006)

*No.....*



			
				Nexas said:
			
		

> ^Wait you think Link will when just because you like him more?
> 
> 
> How can Link compare against this?
> ...




No it's just that Link is fricken awesome am I right???


----------



## Nexas (Aug 4, 2006)

shadow978 said:
			
		

> No it's just that Link is fricken awesome am I right???


Yes Link is awesome but he is still a normal.........elf. Cloud is a superhuman with the ability to cleave skyscrapers in two. And Uncyclopedia said Cloud has a chance against Batman, and Uncyclopedia is 100% accurate. Thats a fact, go look it up.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 4, 2006)

And Link has the ability to destroy the multiverse with a feign swing.

Multiverse > Skyscrapers.


----------



## Nexas (Aug 4, 2006)

^Batman>Link by a wide maragin. Uncyclopedia says Cloud has a chance against Batman, and I've already said Uncyclopedia is 100% accurate. Thats a fact, look it up.


----------



## Keiryu (Aug 4, 2006)

I say Cloud would win, because he has way too much power and stanima. He's agile and faster, plus he has the power of Jenova cells on his side, what does Link have?? 

...Not to mention that blade of his.


----------



## Sasuke_Asakura (Aug 4, 2006)

*.......*

link would win 4 sure. damn cloud would loose so bad!!!!


----------



## shadow978 (Aug 4, 2006)

gaara_roxs said:
			
		

> link would win 4 sure. damn cloud would loose so bad!!!!




Yup Link's fricken sweet!!!


----------



## naruto-kun2873 (Aug 7, 2006)

link has shiny stuff!!! shiny pwns all!!!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 7, 2006)

Even though I like Link and Cloud both as cool swordsmen, Cloud is just damn stronger to me...


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 7, 2006)

Link is cool but Cloud still wins on a one on one fight, especially swords vs swords.


----------



## Goodfellow (Aug 8, 2006)

Bah, the old-skool Link could just use bumarang and stunwhore Cloud!


----------



## Heroin (Aug 8, 2006)

hmm link is fast Cloud is more like the powerful guy maybe cloud


----------



## The Sentry (Aug 8, 2006)

Cloud is faster, stronger and will use Omnislash 3 kill Link 50times over


----------



## Chazwind (Aug 8, 2006)

Cloud would win.

 -  Knights of the Round would pwn him 100 times with each slash.

 -  Bahamut Zero >> the whole planet.

 -  Omnislash >> all


----------



## naruto-kun2873 (Aug 8, 2006)

oh ya, link has tons of past lives...


----------



## Pinkaugust (Aug 8, 2006)

This thread is still going??

oh well, Link hasn't a devil's chance... I've said it over and over...


----------



## Jack Bauer (Aug 8, 2006)

^ And you're wrong over and over.


----------



## Zack_Strife (Aug 9, 2006)

Pinkaugust said:
			
		

> Not at will, only when your life is in true danger can you trigger a limit break, it's based on real acts of greatness, a small boy lifting a car off of his father trapped beneath and the likes, Cloud was severely injured when Sephiroth stabbed him, and later on he used a Limit break, as in the games, is triggered by damage. It had nothing to do with Cloud just doing the technique...



I tend to disagree. He breaks out Blade Beam in the forest with apparent ease, he had no injuries and he had easily could have dodged Loz's punchquakething attack. He also uses what appears to be Braver to smash Bahamut down the first time, again he had no injuries and was in no apparent danger. It looked more like his regular attacks where ineffective so he chose to use Braver. He also uses what a lot of people say is the AC version of finishing touch against Kadaj to finish him in a fight that he had the edge in. The only fight in which a limit functioned like it does ingame was against Sephiroth and perhaps Climhazard against Bahamut.
I'm not saying Limits can be pulled out a will but it would appear that they're now special attacks that require certain openings to use. He couldn't use Finishing Touch right off the bat because he clearly telegraphs it, Blade Beam has it's brief charge time and Braver required him to get some height over Bahamut.


----------



## -Bakkun- (Aug 15, 2006)

Square always gives their main characters god-like powers. Therefore, the fight is uneven. The only way Link could stand a chance is by slowing down time with the Inverted Sond of Time (which doesn't slow him down at all) and equipping the Bunny Hood to run faster to match Cloud's speed.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 15, 2006)

-Bakkun- said:
			
		

> Square always gives their main characters god-like powers. Therefore, the fight is uneven. The only way Link could stand a chance is by slowing down time with the Inverted Sond of Time (which doesn't slow him down at all) and equipping the Bunny Hood to run faster to match Cloud's speed.



Link has the Fanster Sword. He needs NO OTHER METHODS to obtain victory here.


----------



## exmorte (Aug 15, 2006)

Come on Cloud is turn-based, How is he faster? he needs to wait for the action gauge to refill no? And Link could equip the fierce diety mask, and link carries faries. So multiple lives/Fierce Diety/Action base combat> Turnbased/Single life (none else to revive him)/20min long summons.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 15, 2006)

exmorte said:
			
		

> Come on Cloud is turn-based, How is he faster? he needs to wait for the action gauge to refill no? And Link could equip the fierce diety mask, and link carries faries. So multiple lives/Fierce Diety/Action base combat> Turnbased/Single life (none else to revive him)/20min long summons.


Cloud can revive himself using Materia:
Final Attack==Pheonix.


----------



## exmorte (Aug 15, 2006)

Aight well that bit is wrong, however link could still cut cloud up while cloud is preparing to cast a spell.


----------



## Nexas (Aug 15, 2006)

exmorte said:
			
		

> Aight well that bit is wrong, however link could still cut cloud up while cloud is preparing to cast a spell.


Why would Cloud need to use a spell? He could easily defeat Link in sword combat


----------



## Rhythmic- (Aug 15, 2006)

No need for Cloud to waste his MP. As much as I like Link to win, he has no chance against Cloud. Advent Children is a good movie for those Link supporters to change their minds. Link's only edge is his speed, but Cloud wields his swords with ease, it'll be hard to dodge a big ass sword(s) coming your way.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Aug 16, 2006)

Bigger isn't better. 
Even thought link has a smaller sword. He knows how to use it real well.

 And he's a well-balenced warrior, unlike Cloud who only chocies are, rush him with the ship wreckage for a sword, use magic and And call for help-i.e Summons.
 Link is a excellent swordsman and archer.

 He has very few spells, but they are more useful than fire 1, fire 2 and fire 3. 

And he can use multiple weapons.

 Fanboys has won cloud this battle. I would've liked to debated this in a more fair arena.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Aug 16, 2006)

rild said:
			
		

> Bigger isn't better.
> Even thought link has a smaller sword. He knows how to use it real well.
> 
> And he's a well-balenced warrior, unlike Cloud who only chocies are, rush him with the ship wreckage for a sword, use magic and And call for help-i.e Summons.
> ...



Like I said, watch Advent children, you'll see that Cloud doesn't just swing his sword all willy nilly. He was riding his fenrir and at the same time, fighting three people, and doging bullets which is no doubt faster than arrows. In this case, bigger is better, since cloud has enough speed to use his sword well. His sword is as light to him as Link's sword is to his. And I'm not really a fan of cloud, as well as the Final Fantasy series. I'm an LoZ Fanboy.


----------



## thewinterknight (Aug 16, 2006)

I like both Link and Cloud but Cloud would win this if both people was in a dimension which matched Link and Cloud's dimension. OH! THE PARADOX!!!

Cloud just need KOTR, Link would get sodomized by the first one and slapped around by the second one, and set on fire by the 3rd one, and the fire is put out by the 4th knight defecating on Link's corpse, and the 5th knight would impale the corpse, and the 6th knight would anal probe the corpse and throw it up in the sky, and the 7th knight drinks a bottle of GOD water and play FF7 on his PSP while waiting for the corpse to fall down. The 8th knight would then slice his head off and play soccer with Link's head with the 9th knight and then the 10th knight would seize the head and pet it and pet it saying 'My precious....' and the 11th knight slaps the 10th knight and conficaste the head and play baseball with the 12th knight and finally the 
13th knight would just sew Link's head back on.

Then Cloud would just use Phoenix Down on Link and repeat the cycle all over again....


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 16, 2006)

lol Cloud owning Link over and over?


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Aug 16, 2006)

Sure, Riiiight


----------



## Shizor (Aug 30, 2006)

God damn.

Nintendo fanboys really are the worst kind in existence.

Cloud wins hands down.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Aug 30, 2006)

Shizor said:
			
		

> God damn.
> 
> Nintendo fanboys really are the worst kind in existence.
> 
> Cloud wins hands down.



How come anybody who defends Nintendo charaters in debates are automatically fanboys?


----------



## ZergKage (Aug 30, 2006)

rild said:
			
		

> How come anybody who defends Nintendo charaters in debates are automatically fanboys?



Well to tell you the truth.....calling someone a fanboy is just the easy way out of debating. Hell, try defending Cloud without being called a fanboy.


----------



## Akakiri (Sep 5, 2006)

Cloud will kik Link's a$$. Cloud uses Omni-slash and overkills Link.


----------



## Nexas (Sep 5, 2006)

You just had to revive this didn't you? I thought we could put this thread behind us as it was nothing but a big flame war, but noooo. You just had to bring up didn't you?


----------



## Akakiri (Sep 6, 2006)

> You just had to revive this didn't you? I thought we could put this thread behind us as it was nothing but a big flame war, but noooo. You just had to bring up didn't you?



I'm sorry nexxaassssssss. I just wanted to post my opinion v_v


----------



## Sirexais (Sep 6, 2006)

And I do too

*grins*
I'd say Cloud just because of Omni-Slash and *coughZeroBahamutcough*


----------



## MetaHybrid (Sep 6, 2006)

Link puts on the Magic cape and becomes invincible and invisible. Cloud has no way of hurting Link. Link wins.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 6, 2006)

That doesn't last forever.

MP drains and Cloud kills him.


----------



## MetaHybrid (Sep 6, 2006)

Link drinks Cheateau Romani which gives him unlimited magic. Magic cape now lasts forever. Link wins.


----------



## Nexas (Sep 6, 2006)

MetaHybrid said:
			
		

> Link drinks Cheateau Romani which gives him unlimited magic. Magic cape now lasts forever. Link wins.


Link has never had the Magic cape and Cheateau Romani at the same time. You have to stick with just one version of Link.


----------



## MetaHybrid (Sep 6, 2006)

Nexas said:
			
		

> Link has never had the Magic cape and Cheateau Romani at the same time. You have to stick with just one version of Link.



Nothing was said in the original post about not being able to combine his items.

EDIT: If you want Link uses the four sword and becomes four people, and has 120+ Force Faries that revive him to full health when one of them dies.


----------



## Akakiri (Sep 6, 2006)

So what if link has thousands of items at his disposal, Cloud is sheer skill and strength. So what if there are 9 links, its like naruto and almost everyone he fights. "NONE-OF-THEM-ARE-A-MATCH-FOR-CLOUD!!!!".


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 6, 2006)

Akakiri said:
			
		

> So what if link has thousands of items at his disposal, Cloud is sheer skill and strength. So what if there are 9 links, its like naruto and almost everyone he fights. "NONE-OF-THEM-ARE-A-MATCH-FOR-CLOUD!!!!".


----------



## solidspartan (Sep 7, 2006)

Link would destroy cloud. I posted my reasons a few pages back.


----------



## Shinmaru (Sep 26, 2006)

Illuminati Gate said:
			
		

>


fighting for link's honor bring immortality also where can i find a link to that thead?


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 26, 2006)

this program

That's the link for the manga


----------



## DeepThought (Sep 26, 2006)

I already solved this... Cloud has to wait his turn... Link can attack whenever he wants.

Link FTW


----------



## Megadoomer (Sep 26, 2006)

Well, Cloud doesn't have to wait to attack, as seen in Advent Children, but if Link uses Chateau Romani (unlimited MP) and Nayru's Love (invincible for a limited amount of time, but Link can use it over and over again thanks to having unlimited MP), Link is basically invincible. With Link's large arsenal of weapons, he'd eventually find a way to beat Cloud.


----------



## Nexas (Sep 26, 2006)

Dammit why does this thread keep coming back. Its like some unkillable zombie.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 26, 2006)

Nexas said:
			
		

> Dammit why does this thread keep coming back. Its like some unkillable zombie.



It's a legenday fight between two characters backed by two fanboys nations that hate each other's guts for years


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 26, 2006)

No one can say for sure who wins, whether it's based on the battle system or whatever.

Fact is it's two different worlds, and two different consoles.


----------



## yuhun (Sep 27, 2006)

I perfer Link as a character but Cloud would easily win, he has spells, summonings and a giant sword. 

Link would be more tactical with weapons like Hookshot, Megaton Hammer, Array of arrows types and advice from an annoying fairy. AND Links Master sword in some Zelda games fires a giant white blast. But even with those Cloud is the stronger one I think.


----------



## naruto-kun2873 (Oct 5, 2006)

Link would still pwn cloud...


----------



## Shinmaru (Oct 5, 2006)

*bring back the horror*

sorry just can"t let it die after all new members are joining everyday and they haven't said who they think would win.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 5, 2006)

This thread is like Goku vs. Superman Jr.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Oct 5, 2006)

Endless Mike said:
			
		

> This thread is like Goku vs. Superman Jr.


Damn you. You beat me to it


----------



## Akakiri (Oct 17, 2006)

Uh, I bet cloud would've butchered that dragon with Omni-slash.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Oct 17, 2006)

Akakiri said:


> Uh, I bet cloud would've butchered that dragon with Omni-slash.



But Link did it with one slash. One slash>>>>>>Omnislash in impressiveness


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Oct 17, 2006)

Three words: Fierce Deity Link.


----------



## Tao (Oct 18, 2006)

Got to go with Cloud Strife.


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Oct 18, 2006)

Why do people think Link would lose so easily? Cloud may have magic and summons, but that's nothing Link hasn't beaten before. The magic would get reflected by the Mirror Shield. Hell, if Link could beat Ganondorf/Ganon, who is the master of magic and power in the Zelda world, Cloud should be no problem as he is more of a brawler than magic user.

Link has also killed creatures the size of summoned animals; Volga comes to mind. 

Not to mention Link has more power as a pure swordsman. If you're using Advent Children to help decide this, I'll pull out some of the Zelda manga.


*Spoiler*: _ Fierce Deity Link destroys a mask with enough power to drop the moon in a single swing._ 











I see this being a tough fight, true enough, but I don't see Link losing it if he's serious.


----------



## ctbomber (Dec 3, 2006)

ok ready single response...
CLOUD KILLED SEPHIROTH, AND WOULD OWN WITH OMNISLASH... link cant take 9999 damage 12 times and survive.... sorry in the words of willy wonka," YOU LOSE ,Good day sir!"


----------



## ZergKage (Dec 3, 2006)

Radical Dreamer said:
			
		

> Why do people think Link would lose so easily? Cloud may have magic and summons, but that's nothing Link hasn't beaten before. The magic would get reflected by the Mirror Shield. Hell, if Link could beat Ganondorf/Ganon, who is the master of magic and power in the Zelda world, Cloud should be no problem as he is more of a brawler than magic user.
> 
> Link has also killed creatures the size of summoned animals; Volga comes to mind.
> 
> ...



Now before all the Link(inites,amanics,whatever) respond to this note that its only a question.

Its my understanding that this is a manga feat and therefore should not be included as canon since the canon material are the games, am i correct or wrong in that?


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Dec 3, 2006)

ZergKage said:


> Now before all the Link(inites,amanics,whatever) respond to this note that its only a question.
> 
> Its my understanding that this is a manga feat and therefore should not be included as canon since the canon material are the games, am i correct or wrong in that?


Since people were including Advent Children, I included the manga. It's canon, too, since Link did destroy a mask with enough power to drop a moon in Majora's Mask. Moon >>>>>>> Meteor.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Dec 3, 2006)

For fuck's sake, Ocarina of Time, Triforce of Courage, and Light Arrows >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> shitty Cloud.


----------



## ZergKage (Dec 4, 2006)

Radical Dreamer said:
			
		

> Since people were including Advent Children, I included the manga. It's canon, too, since Link did destroy a mask with enough power to drop a moon in Majora's Mask. Moon >>>>>>> Meteor.



Advent Children is a continuation of the FF7 series and is includable(sp?)

Where do you get this scan as canon though, i mean if you can prove it more power to you ,but the canon version of Link is in the Zelda games (correct?) and not in the manga. Now if in Z:MM (the game) the moon was cut or whatever then you'd have a case, but not if it appears in a manga.

_*2 examples would be.*_

In the Anime, one of the Hokages uses the Darkness genjutsu but in the manga its the other Hokage. In this case you would go with the manga since its the canon material

Now flip that. I've had people try and argue stuff in the manga for Kingdom Hearts when that isnt the canon material because the games came first.


----------



## Kai (Dec 4, 2006)

D-T said:


> For fuck's sake, Ocarina of Time, Triforce of Courage, and Light Arrows >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> shitty Cloud.



More important the fight, Cloud's fashion >>> Link's fashion.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Dec 4, 2006)

Space said:


> More important the fight, Cloud's fashion >>> Link's fashion.



You must be blind and have a bad taste of fashion.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 4, 2006)

This will never end....


----------



## Kai (Dec 4, 2006)

D-T said:


> You must be blind and have a bad taste of fashion.



Just to make it specific, I was regarding AC Cloud.

Bad taste of fashion? Do you have any idea how one would make Cloud's hair?
Americans....


----------



## Shiron (Dec 4, 2006)

Endless Mike said:


> This will never end....


Definitely. Both fandoms are too stubborn for it too.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Dec 4, 2006)

Endless Mike said:


> This will never end....



Because asshats keep voting for the wrong character. I demand that this thread be closed and Link declared the superior victor.



Space said:


> Just to make it specific, I was regarding AC Cloud.
> 
> Bad taste of fashion? Do you have any idea how one would make Cloud's hair?
> Americans....



First off, weeaboo, I'm not American, and second, Cloud's hair has been overused in every FF game and anime, it's not even funny. For once Square, come up with something original.


----------



## Nexas (Dec 4, 2006)

Endless Mike said:


> This will never end....



Don't tell me you had hopes it would? Dreams are meant to be crushed.


----------



## Kai (Dec 4, 2006)

D-T said:


> Because asshats keep voting for the wrong character. I demand that this thread be closed and Link declared the superior victor.


You're not going to be able to change the other people's minds....and closing the thread with Link as the victor would just be a pure biased win.



			
				D-T said:
			
		

> First off, weeaboo, I'm not American, and second, Cloud's hair has been overused in every FF game and anime, it's not even funny. For once Square, come up with something original.



Cloud's hair is original, and you still didn't even answer my question. Westerners use gel, don't they? We use gel like 10 years ago, it's so old.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Dec 4, 2006)

Space said:


> You're not going to be able to change the other people's minds....and closing the thread with Link as the victor would just be a pure biased win.
> 
> 
> 
> Cloud's hair is original, and you still didn't even answer my question. Westerners use gel, don't they? We use gel like 10 years ago, it's so old.



I know that I'm asian too. Except I still use gel but try to make my hair look natural as well.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 4, 2006)

D-T said:


> Because asshats keep voting for the wrong character. I demand that this thread be closed and Link declared the superior victor.



As opposed to the inferior victor?


----------



## ZergKage (Dec 4, 2006)

So then i'll take it that that scan is in fact non canon and shouldnt be brought up unless given the ok in the OP


----------



## atom (Dec 4, 2006)

Level 1 Link >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Level 1 Cloud

Base Link >>> Base Cloud

pwnage.


----------



## Shiron (Dec 4, 2006)

Bijuukage said:


> Level 1 Link >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Level 1 Cloud
> 
> Base Link >>> Base Cloud
> 
> pwnage.


Proof/Reasoning/Anything? Not that it really matters though, because I don't belive we're using level one/base versions of either...


----------



## Shinkirou (Dec 4, 2006)

Lets say Link has 25 hearts, each broken down into 4 pieces and each piece counting as 1 hp. He only has 100 hp. Hell, multiply that by 500, now he has 50,000. KotR does 13 hits of 9999 equaling up to 129,987. Thats over double his max hp, Cloud wins.


----------



## MetaHybrid (Dec 4, 2006)

Shinkirou said:


> Lets say Link has 25 hearts, each broken down into 4 pieces and each piece counting as 1 hp. He only has 100 hp. Hell, multiply that by 500, now he has 50,000. KotR does 13 hits of 9999 equaling up to 129,987. Thats over double his max hp, Cloud wins.



Ok lets say Link puts on his "Protection ring" from the Oracle games. It makes each individual hit cause only one heart of damage.


----------



## Shinkirou (Dec 5, 2006)

MetaHybrid said:


> Ok lets say Link puts on his "Protection ring" from the Oracle games. It makes each individual hit cause only one heart of damage.



Well if you're gonna be like that, how bout he just uses doom.


----------



## MetaHybrid (Dec 5, 2006)

Shinkirou said:


> Well if you're gonna be like that, how bout he just uses doom.



I guess Link can put on his "Whimpsical Ring", which protects him from curses.


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Dec 8, 2006)

ZergKage said:


> So then i'll take it that that scan is in fact non canon and shouldnt be brought up unless given the ok in the OP


Actually, the manga was licensed by Nintendo thereby making the manga canon. Nice try, though.


----------



## ZergKage (Dec 8, 2006)

Radical Dreamer said:
			
		

> Actually, the manga was licensed by Nintendo thereby making the manga canon. Nice try, though.



I dont think you understand what canon means. The game came first and therefore is canon. The manga is the retold version of the game. (through pictures) So if none of that happened in the game then it is not canon. Its like trying to say DBZ movie 7 is canon but it wasn't written in the canon manga or Orochimaru saying that his sword is as hard as diamond when he never said that in the manga. If the moon or whatever was cut in the game then you have a point but if it wasnt then it is not canon. Am i wrong or right on that?


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Dec 8, 2006)

ZergKage said:


> I dont think you understand what canon means. The game came first and therefore is canon. The manga is the retold version of the game. (through pictures) So if none of that happened in the game then it is not canon. Its like trying to say DBZ movie 7 is canon but it wasn't written in the canon manga or Orochimaru saying that his sword is as hard as diamond when he never said that in the manga. If the moon or whatever was cut in the game then you have a point but if it wasnt then it is not canon. Am i wrong or right on that?


The Zelda manga is mearly a manga version of the games; everything Link did in the manga he did in the games. Majora had the power to drop a moon and Link beat him. 

Also, you can not count AC as canon as most of Clouds abilities were never shown in the original source; FF7. I certainly don't remember Cloud being able to jump 50 stories or something ridiculous like that in the game.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 8, 2006)

I say it'd be fun to watch if nothing else.


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 8, 2006)

Simple comparison:

Beginning of the game
- Cloud is a lvl 1 that can be killed by just about any monster
- Link is still Link

End of the game
- Cloud is a high level ultimate badass summoner
- Link is still Link, but with cool toys (Oh and the Triforce... that's omnipotence baby!)


----------



## geG (Dec 8, 2006)

Cloud in a curbstomp.


----------



## ZergKage (Dec 8, 2006)

Radical Dreamer said:
			
		

> The Zelda manga is mearly a manga version of the games; everything Link did in the manga he did in the games. Majora had the power to drop a moon and Link beat him.
> 
> Also, you can not count AC as canon as most of Clouds abilities were never shown in the original source; FF7. I certainly don't remember Cloud being able to jump 50 stories or something ridiculous like that in the game.





			
				Wiki said:
			
		

> Released in 2000, it also is an adaptation of the sequel to Ocarina of Time. It is one volume, and the last chapter includes the artist's speculation of where Majora's mask originated. *According to the manga, which is a different story than that of the game itself*, the mask itself was an ancient and dangerous artifact made from the armor of a legendary and evil beast named Majora that was danced to dying exhaustion by a being disguised as a human traveler. According to a legend devised "by the humans themselves," any who obtain the beast's armour gains hold of a great and terrible power. All who approached it, warriors, men and women alike, even with good intentions, were devoured without remorse. The early Terminian tribes used the mask in their cursed hexing rituals, but when the evils caused by the mask became too much to bear, they sealed it away in darkness forever... so they hoped.
> 
> As the mask of the devil, Majora's Mask gained its power from the evil desires that people had in their minds as they were devoured by the beast, or when they cast the hexes when the armor was made into the mask. As it passed from member to member in the tribe it accumulated its power until it was too much to control. The tribe died out, but the mask still rested in darkness. The Happy Mask Salesman went to great lengths to get it, but while travelling in the Lost Woods it was stolen by Skull Kid and his hench-fairies, Tatl and Tael. When the Skull Kid wore it the evil essence trapped within possessed him, beckoning him to Termina, and making him cause harm amongst the townspeople, most notably interfering with the engagement of Anju to Kafei. The most serious problem caused by the mask was that the moon was torn out of its orbit, and was on a collision course with Termina's capital city. The moon would have exterminated all life in a cataclysm of fire had it not been for Link's intervention. With the power of the Fierce Deity's Mask, he destroyed Majora's Mask and saved Termina. The moon was destroyed after these events.
> 
> As stated above, while Skull Kid was possessed, he wronged many of the people in Termina. In addition, he sealed his former friends, the Four Giants in the masks of evil deities and sealed them in the temples located in the four compass directions. Link had to free all of them in order to save Termina.



Now i know wiki isnt so reliable but it brings up two things to me. One, MM the manga is different from MM the game. The game is the only canon material to go by, not the manga. Second, did the battle between Link and MM destroy the moon in the *game*. I kinda guess that is my main question. If it did then there is no reason to bring up the manga.

As far as Cloud goes, AC is a sequal to FF7 which takes place some years after FF7. Why wouldnt it count? It is a sequal to a game not the game retold anime-ish.


----------



## Superrazien (Dec 8, 2006)

Well first off we have to establish what Link this is. I am baseing this on TP Link. Now I would pick Link for a couple of reasons, He has a shield which is an advantage, unbreakable sword, Bombs, Bomb Arrows, Claw Shot, and can turn into a wolf. I just think Link has the items needed to win, mainly bombs.


----------



## MajesticBeast (Dec 8, 2006)

Omnislash>Link with mastersword.


----------



## Shiron (Dec 8, 2006)

Superrazien said:


> Well first off we have to establish what Link this is. I am baseing this on TP Link. Now I would pick Link for a couple of reasons, He has a shield which is an advantage, unbreakable sword, Bombs, Bomb Arrows, Claw Shot, and can turn into a wolf. I just think Link has the items needed to win, mainly bombs.


And Cloud has things like this on his side:
Price of PS3
Price of PS3
Link removed


----------



## MajesticBeast (Dec 8, 2006)

Knights of the round i miss them they took longer then Eden[GF from ff8] to finish like 10minutes.


----------



## Megadoomer (Dec 8, 2006)

I know that I'm just adding fuel to the fire, but Link does have his own version of Omnislash. It probably doesn't hit as many times, but it paralyzes the opponent while it's being used. (This is if we're using Twilight Princess Link) See the E3 trailer for Super Smash Bros. Brawl.


----------



## kaviar101 (Dec 8, 2006)

OK, lets go...

1) link uses Boomerang while jumping through the air to avoid cloud

2) boomerang hits, link uses hookshot to pull coud in while he is stunned

3)link pulls and Orichimaru and wile pulling him in holds his sword out in front of the line, therefore impaline cloud on it is he speeds towrds Link.

       Yeah, link wins. THE END


----------



## Orion (Dec 8, 2006)

^^if were using game mechanics maybe lol,in  a real fight i dont see link hitting cloud to easy, or a boomerang hit stunning cloud for even a split second,what i do see is link getting chopped into pieces with omnislash.


----------



## kaviar101 (Dec 8, 2006)

you cant deflect bombs. if you try, they explode in yer face. WhAT NOW????


----------



## Orion (Dec 8, 2006)

^^he will dodge........


----------



## Shotai (Dec 9, 2006)

This is honestly a difficult one,simply because there are so many forms of Link, and Cloud went through a series of superhuman transformations for the sake of game mechanics and "OMG FANISM FFAC!!!"

So, to make this far more simple, I'm going to focus on merely the Human Cloud we saw in-game (meaning out of random battles), and on adolescent Link (Who was, I believe, about the median age and could use all of his gadgets. This also eliminates the view of Link as an idiot who can't solve simple puzzles, or so I'd hope.). Think Soul caliber Link vs Shin-Ra MP Cloud +1.


By the way, this section has some Awesome battle ideas.


Ok, so we've got Link on one hand, who has his basic utilities, those being the hookshot, his sword, a small bomb or two, sheild, and bow. He's got the advantage of distance attacks, the ability to set up tactical traps with his bombs, and the use of an extra, long range wepon if he isn't using his sheild.

On the other hand we've got Cloud Strife with his buster sword. Since Link has his nifty gear, and since Cloud does have his AC appearance to factor in, I'll give him his new multi-sword. I'm not allowing materia because, let's face it, any character can win with the more powerful magics at their disposal. (How could an FF6 character lose with Life3/Reraise?)

Cloud clearly has a strength advantage, even without his superhuman FF:AC stunts, simply because he can lift that huge sword on his own with one hand, even in the game's story mode. His sword breaks into all diferent sizes of weapons, and he can scatter them if need be so that a loss of an in-hand weapon isn't a deathblow.

Tactically, Link is probably the winner. He's got experience in puzzle solving and has used a wide variety of weapons in different situations. Cloud has amazing reflexes, however, and may be able to disarm link, who has limited weapons. I'm not sure which of the two is faster, nor am I certain as to how much damage they could incur naturally (Link being a fantasy charcter, and Cloud having Jenova and Mako advantages).

In the end, I can see Cloud overpowering Link to get a large advantage, but I can also see Link using his wit and special weapons (read: hookshot) to gain distance and wear Cloud down with small wounds. If Link leaves the 'shot extended, he can also use it like a mace and keep Cloud at a distance. So, while this one is a hard one to call, I can't honestly see Cloud winning with Link having all of that at his disposal. Minus his extra weapons, though, I say Link gets taken down.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 7, 2007)

Why do I hate Final Fantasy VII?

This thread is why. The game rots your brain on a Chapelle's Show level. It is physically more harmful than injecting your body with heroin while drinking bleach. It has all the repulse factor of Paris Hilton. It has to be banned to make sure the next generation don't grow up with such horrible mental handicaps.

Cloud gets every materia he wants. EVERYONE. EVERY Limit. EVERY 

Link gets Magic Armor +  Chateu Romani

Link wins.

Cloud still gets everything.

Link gets Golden Gauntlets.

Link wins again.

Cutting through a building <<<<<< the strength to move mountains which the GG give Link.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 7, 2007)

Why do I hate Final Fantasy VII?

This thread is why. The game rots your brain on a Chapelle's Show level. It is physically more harmful than injecting your body with heroin while drinking bleach. It has all the repulse factor of Paris Hilton. It has to be banned to make sure the next generation don't grow up with such horrible mental handicaps.

Cloud gets every materia he wants. EVERYONE. EVERY Limit. EVERY 

Link gets Magic Armor +  Chateu Romani

Link wins.

Cloud still gets everything.

Link gets Golden Gauntlets.

Link wins again.

Cutting through a building <<<<<< the strength to move mountains which the GG give Link.


----------



## kenpachibankai (Jan 7, 2007)

Does Cloud get that Cheap @$$ed knights-of-round summoning? Link cannot go up against those mofos.

If not then I say Link cause I always hated Cloud and felt that FFVII would have been much more enjoyable had he been more, er...likeable.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 7, 2007)

> Link gets Magic Armor + Chateu Romani



Link is invincible for 3 days from the barrier the Magic Armor gives him. They can KOTR all they want...wont' do jack. Once they spent all their MP, Link punches thema nd kills them courtesy of his Golden Gauntlets.


----------



## Shiron (Jan 7, 2007)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Link is invincible for 3 days from the barrier the Magic Armor gives him. They can KOTR all they want...wont' do jack. Once they spent all their MP, Link punches thema nd kills them courtesy of his Golden Gauntlets.


Err, mixing versions much? 

And plus, the Magic Armor only works while Link has ruppees and he looses additional ruppees with every hit he does. Even if Link has 1,000 ruppees, he'll quickly run out with Cloud using damage-intensive things like KOTR.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 7, 2007)

> Err, mixing versions much?
> 
> And plus, the Magic Armor only works while Link has ruppees and he looses additional ruppees with every hit he does. Even if Link has 1,000 ruppees, he'll quickly run out with Cloud using damage-intensive things like KOTR.



OP doesn't specify any certain Link. I'm wholly allowed to use Composite Link. Composite Link has Fierce Deity Mask, Golden Gauntlets and, as i said, can use the storing he got iN Wind Waker to have 6 bottles of the milk which keeps him in infinite magic for nearly 3 weeks and the Magic Armor makes him invincible as long as he has magic.

If you want to specify a Link...no one cares. OP doesn't.


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 7, 2007)

what level is this cloud?


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Feb 14, 2007)

hows it hanging everybody. i'm ag14, i used to post here, then decided nobody had any idea what they were talking about. but, i've decided to come back. 

1. cloud can only swing his sword faster while he's jumping through the air or riding his bike. he needs momentum to do anything usefull with his sword. 

2. clouds magic is incredibly slow. why cloud's trying to cast anything, he'd die. 

3. if cloud does use a spell, link's sheild attack reflects it back at him. (yes, clouds magic has to be projectile, or spells like reflect would never work in the game)

4. summons, do two things. one, prove cloud is a pansy who needs monsters to do anything, two: make an easy target for link's bomb arrows, or his amazing wolftacular, "jump on you, and chew your brain off" move

5. omnislash means squat. the original one takes too long to charge, and the new one would require link to float in the air like an idiot. the attack didn't even seem to do anything, seohiroth wasn't wounded. i think the attack just makes you split back into three people or something. 

6. link's magic armor


----------



## Enclave (Feb 14, 2007)

I haven't read this whole thing obviously, might read some of it later as I have to stay up all night.

However it would probably go something like this:

FF VII Cloud = Link stands a chance but at a large disadvantage thanks to Clouds materia.

AC Cloud = Link is screwed.

KH Cloud = Link is even more screwed.


----------



## Shinkirou (Feb 14, 2007)

1. Cloud was moving pretty damn fast while on the ground and not on motorcycle, and Links no speedster himself.

2. Its really not that slow, I mean Links one fire spell in OoT wasn't that much faster. All cloud does is spin his sword around a bit, which might I add, he does relativly quickly, then extend his arms.

3. I dont really remember it being a projectile, so I dont count it as such. Though there are some spells that that'd work on, though I doubt it'd do anything against stuff like time magic.

4. Not really sure how summons would work outside of game mechanics so I'll just skip this one.

5. The fact that you need to charge it is pure game mechanics, which I dont think are included in this fight. Why would you think he needs to be in the air to do it? Just because Sephiroth happened to be in the air when he did it doesn't mean its purely resticted to the air. It might not have bloodied him up, but it made him disentergrate after changing back to his regular form.

6. Which armor from which game?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 14, 2007)

Well, way to pay attention.

'cause Link is never screwed against the emo loser of a hero. He's invulnerable, intangible, super-strong, armed with weapons to alter the seasons, a mask to change him into a demi-god, another mask to make him a gaint...

Yep. *NO* version of Cloud or anyone in FFVII could beat a Composite Link.


----------



## Shinkirou (Feb 14, 2007)

Becoming a demi-god is Links only real option here, anything else and its over. Unless he has something else in his mystical bag-o-magic-shit.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 14, 2007)

This thread is back from the dead again....


----------



## advancedgamer14 (Feb 14, 2007)

> 1. Cloud was moving pretty damn fast while on the ground and not on motorcycle, and Links no speedster himself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gabha (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks to whoever revived this, this thread is n00b gold.

My opinion is Cloud, because he ca survive the galaxy being destroyed (multiple times). Silly I know, but so are game battledome threads.


----------



## Shinkirou (Feb 14, 2007)

> never in ac does cloud stand in one spot and swing his sword. if he did it would hit the ground and get stuck. even in the gaqme he needs to jup to swing.



Of course he never stoiod still, that'd just be stupid. If you're in a heated battle you dont stand still, you move around and use your agility to try to dodge or your strength to block. 



> which 1. leaves him defensless, and 2. gives link an open shit with his bow



Not for that long though. The same can be said about Link needing to aim with his bow or boomerang, or even some of his spells since I remember him going through a few arm motions himself when using Dins Fire, so that applys to the both of them.



> it has to be projectile, or spells like reflect wouldn't do anything against them.



Maybe it just changes the designated target. Though if the magic comes out in streams or something or actually moves across the screen from cloud to the target then yea, its a projectile, if not, then no its not. 



> wrong, in the actuall animation of the original omnislash shows him charging it up before using it.



You mean the little glowy circle that surrounds him? I guess that could be counted as charging it, but its so short it wouldn't make much of a difference.



> actually, yeah. otherwise cloud's swords wouldn't be able to float. he wouldn't have the momentum from jumping to actually execute the slashing eithor. he'd be running at link, wich is a nice way to get back sliced.



You realize he was more flying than anything right? I mean he was changing directions in mid air so unless he knows geppou or something, I'd count that as flying. Also, the floating swords were more for show anyway, he could always just use one sword while he does it.



> no, sephiroth just left cause he's a baby who would also loose to link.



What? Game Sephiroth could likely own Link(depending on what hes carrying in his mystical bag-o-magic-shit.



> twilight princess, which, if you wanna get technical, link could just switch it on and off at will.



But which armor?



> the only way i see that happening is if link is too busy laughing at cloud for hanging aroudd with mickey mouse, and being assosiated with a nerd whpo fights with a key.



Mickey Mouse and said nerd could completely ass rape Link in a one on one fight with only base equipment, I dont even wanna think about summons and drives included.


----------

